# Vampire: The Masquerade (Game Thread)



## Rhaella (Nov 5, 2009)

_Friends, Romans, Countrymen…_



*Welcome to Washington, D.C.*​
A small crowd has gathered upon the Capitol lawn, several hundred people at most. Some are still wearing business attire but many dressed rather more unusually. An eclectic mix of styles and decades are represented here tonight: 60s, 70s, 80s, _18_80s. This is no protest, not at 11 at night. Whatever political interests these people might hold, they aren’t even human. 

Most of them haven’t been so for decades.

A murmur begins to build, and you distinctly hear someone (a Toreador, most likely) mutter, “The _hubris_ of that man. What nerve…” To deliver his speech on the steps of the Capitol, that sentence would likely have ended, where any passing mortal might stumble upon you… Only Marcus Vitel, the Prince of D.C., could get away with such a potential violation of the Masquerade. The kine won’t remember, of course. The Prince and his servants will see to that. By morning it will simply be a quickly fading dream, or less, but the _principle_ remains.

The murmur suddenly dies away, and you quickly realize why. The Prince has finally arrived. There he is, standing upon the top step, elegantly attired and colder than ice. “Friends,” he begins, the word an offered calculation. “I have called you here this night for a single reason. I understand that many of you have business to which to attend, and thus I shall make this brief.” The words are fair but his voice is hard; the only business that matters to Marcus Vitel is his own. “Many untoward and unfortunate events have taken place in this city as of late, some of which you may be aware, many of which you most likely are not. _These disturbances will end._ The days ahead will be difficult for all of us, but we will try triumph.

“As of this moment, a blood hunt is called upon the Brujah Jonathan Wilder, for the crime of breaking the Masquerade and the wanton slaying of two elders.”

At this, a soft murmur ripples through the crowd around you. Blood hunts, rare as they are, are normally a source of excitement, but in D.C., they are of particular interest, as Marcus Vitel has _never_ before called one. _Is he finally beginning to lose control?_ several Kindred (mostly Tremere) wonder aloud, quietly enough that the Prince doesn’t seem to hear.

“He has until midnight to flee the city,” the Prince continues, “though the head start will do him little good. As traditional, a reward of $10,000 to the individual who brings proof of his demise.” The short speech complete, Marcus Vitel turns away and vanishes. 

As the crowd begins to disperse, a human servant approaches you and hands you a sealed envelope. “From the Prince,” the ghoul informs you, and then without further explanation, disappears into the crowd…

_Enter the Player Characters..._

(Sign-up/Informational/OOC thread here.)

Characters and Quests information here.)​


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

*Wulf*

"Well Aint that a bitch" said a Tall black man sporting an afro an cloths 20 years out of style

taking out his pick he puffed up his fro sighing as he made his way twords the library, 



"marcus has some balls ill give him that" He says talking to him self as he enters the Library, seeing as he was the only one their, he takes a seat putting his feet up to wait


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2009)

Dawn glared irritably at the ghoul, but she knew who he represented.  She opened the letter discreetly and quickly read it.  Once read she immediately started off, she was in no mood for the crowd tonight anyway.

The blood hunt was interesting, she wondered briefly what the details of the crime this Jonathan Wilder had committed were but whatever the circumstances he had best run fast.  If the Prince wanted him dead D.C. was no longer an option for him.

Still, her decision for now was set, she headed quickly for the Library of Congress.  If she was to be summoned she had best report instantly.  She only hoped there would be time to hunt later, blood would do much to improve her mood.


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 6, 2009)

Sara was preparing herself to try and hunt down Jonathan Wilder when a ghoul walked towards her. She looked at him with a smile and accepted the letter, she opened it and took a quick glance over it. "Fuck" she muttered, this would mean no hunting down anyone tonight. She took her cellphone and made a quick call to Diana Cuchili;
"Hey Diana" she said with an angry voice "Guess what, my hunch was right, it was Jonathan Wilder he wants out. But I just got a letter from the prince telling me to get to the library for some weird meeting, so I can't be with you guys. You got that?

Diana whispered; "Yes I got that so we still going after him or what?

"No just leave it as it is, even when you see him don't go after him he is too much to handle for you guys. Look I've got to go now so I'll call you when I'm done with the meeting". 

Sara hung up the phone and started walking towards the library;"And there goes $10,000 putes" she whispered angry.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 6, 2009)

The Library isn't quite empty, though the Prince has not yet arrived. A trio of Toreador are standing beside a display, admiring what appears to be a Gutenburg Bible. They glance up at Wulf's arrival, and one nods her head at him.

Across the hall, a dark haired woman, Cynthia Black (the Prince's daughter) turns away from a conversation with a Ventrue you don't recognize. She tenses when Dawn appears as well and coolly informs both of you, "The Prince will be arriving shortly."


----------



## Serp (Nov 6, 2009)

Argen held the letter in his hands, and careful passed it beneath his nose.
"The prince, I wonder what Marcus would want with me at this very time and place, rather what would he want from me that he thought I would comply with."

Argen ripped open the letter gracefully and read the scrawl on the piece of paper.
"I see, I wonder what festivities they have planned there for me."

Argen pocketed the piece of paper into his ripped leather trousers that were 30years out of place. He ran his hand through his bottle blond hair which shone slightly silver in the right light and turned to leave.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 6, 2009)

The streets were dark as Serena moved through them.  The clan had left the Camarilla recently but it was still good to know what was going on around them and of course when the Prince called everyone listened.  

Moving swiftly Serena tried to stay out of the radars of the others that also made their way to the steps of the capitol.  Once arrived she decided to remain in the shadows, Serena watched and listened to the commotion going on.  The soft black leather of her clothes blending into the shadows.  She eagerly listened to those kindred that were speaking.  ‘He will do as he wants…’ Serena thinks to herself as she places a knee to the ground and awaited the arrival of Marcus.

 Once the prince arrived and he began to speak, Serena‘s eyes widened at his words.  ‘Blood hunt? A Brujah?’ Serena thought and shook her head.  ‘Must have been really…how could he…elders…’ Her thoughts were interrupted as the other Kindred around her began to speak.  Rising she stepped further into the depths of the night, not wanting any attention brought to herself as the others spoke. 

‘I need to…’ Serena began to think turning to leave, only to be faced with a ghoul behind her.  “What…” She begins then looks down at the envelope they were holding out.  Tentatively she takes it, though as she made contact with the paper the man spun on his heels and left her standing surprised.  

Staring at it a moment Serena flipped it over and broke the seal.  Upon opening and reading the missive Serena shook her head.  ‘Why me?  I have just gotten here…’ She groans inwardly before taking a deep breath and heading for the destination included in the letter.

It didn’t take Serena long before she was at the steps of the Library of Congress.  She looked up at the antique structure.  “And, to think at one time I wanted to visit this place…” she chuckled slightly as a wish from her past life sprang into her head.  “I had forgotten about that…”  Moving up the side of the stairs Serena walked into the building.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

*Wulf*
"i dont know about any one else but i h ave some where to be, how long is this going take, Cynthia?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2009)

Dawn pursed her lips in a cool smile at Cynthia.  She took a moment to adjust her dress and relaxed to wait before speaking.  "I'm sure he will be here when he gets here, I can be content to wait until he is ready.   Thank you for relaying the message, you can run along now."  She fluttered her eyelashes and glanced at the other vampires.  Cynthia wouldn't dare break Elysium - not with witnesses around at least - and Dawn's mood improved slightly with some baiting.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 6, 2009)

Cynthia shrugs daintily and runs a hand through her hair. "With Marcus... one never knows. It's probably very important, though. He seemed..." She breaks off, presses her hand against her lips, and shrugs again.

At Dawn's words, however, some of the silliness slips away from her facade, and she smiles coldly. "I'm sure you know far more than I do about running along, Childe."


----------



## Serp (Nov 6, 2009)

Argen walks in and comes to a halt, looking at Cynthia, Dawn and Wulf. Not knowing two of the vampires present. He looks them up and down and clears his throat. 

Argen looks at Cynthia, "The prince?" He asks in question, refering to where is he he.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2009)

"Oh of course I do," Dawn says with a touch of amusement in her voice.  "I always have ample things to keep me busy, I would have assumed the same would be true for you."  She shrugs mockingly before continuing, "but if you have nothing better to do than wait here I won't argue with you."


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 6, 2009)

"Argentus," Cynthia greets the Malkavian, clearly pleased with the newest distraction. "It is good to see you so... well. The Prince has business he's attending to, but should be back shortly. Have you met Wulf or Dawn?" Her smile becomes slightly brittle at the second name.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 6, 2009)

*Alphonse*

With a slight nod and a linear smile, Alphonse greeted the ghoul while taking the missive from his hand. He opened the envelope, his icy blue eyes skimming through the letter rather disinterestedly for a few seconds before putting it back and stuffing it in one of the many pockets in the black raincoat he’d decided to sport on that night.

Passing his fingers through his blond hair, the seemingly young Warlock’s eyes shot to his left for an instant, to the fellow Tremere and glanced back at him with small hints of interest while walking away. Most surely they had caught wind of the ghoul coming over and handing him the letter, and if knowledge and experience were of any indication, it meant that his superiors would be sure to hear of it before the night’s end.

He’d better act cautiously from that point on.

Still, the concern was far outweighed by the curiosity. Alphonse could not help but wonder what the Prince would want with him, and he could only speculate as to the many ways in which it could relate to the night’s Blood hunt, if any. Keeping his emotions in check, however, would be of vital importance.

His stroll to the library went on uneventfully, though he did bump into a couple of most likely drunk if not outright intoxicated female interns raving on about how hard life in the capitol was. Were it not for the task at hand he might’ve stopped and jumped to the chance of an easy feed, but instead he stepped past the pair nonchalantly, even as they both turned yelled things at him that may well be more fitting of strippers than public workers.

Climbing up the steps, then stepping through the main doors of the building, Alphonse’s eyes were immediately trained on the gathering Kindred. He recognized the Prince’s daughter and proceeded to nod politely to her, but decided against speaking. There was no need for wasting saliva just yet.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 6, 2009)

With quiet movements Serena slips into the building.  She looks around to see if there was hints to where she should go.  That was until she overheard the group in front of her.  ‘Their here also?’ She thinks while her feline eyes move over the ones talking before she slips to the side.

Remaining in the shadows Serena continues to listen the cluster of people until the Prince appears and tells her or rather them what their purpose in being here was.


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 6, 2009)

Sara walks into the library and immediately recognizes Serena, she laughs at her and goes sitting down on the ground next to her. She looks up at the still standing Serena and jokingly says; "Well long time no see right?"


----------



## Serp (Nov 6, 2009)

Argens eyes thinned.
"I am well, Cynthia and I must inquire as to why you and your father insist on getting my name wrong. Is it a display of power or simply carelessness for a fellow kindred?" Argen had no hard feelings against Cynthia, but he simply had to speak his mind and address the matter at hand.

"Nevermind." Turning to Dawn and Wulf.
"I have not fully met these people, I have crossed them in passing but nothing more. I am Argentum Surio." Not offering a hand or anything rather just presenting it with out fear of rejection or the comfort of acceptance, and then he turned back to Cynthia.

"When will the prince be ready?"


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 6, 2009)

Cynthia shrugs. "Your name changes so often, it's taxing to remember exactly what it is," she offers casually. "As for Father... some scribing error, I assume. I suspect he should be here within the hour as well, unless his business runs over."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 6, 2009)

Mion had arrived at the designated meeting place. A library. Shh! Must be quiet. Like a mouse. She walked as silently as she could without using her powers around the area.

"Wilder and wilder. I have to kill and get ash on my fingers." She stopped suddenly in her tracks. "Would Amadeo agree?" Mion fell to her knees and looked to the dark sky. "Should I? A sign! Camarilla can't be trusted. My love? My love? Where art thou?"

Mion was in a world all to herself as she usually was. Sleep had been a luxury as the nightmares had haunted her of late. She cocked her head and looked back at the onlookers. "Shhh! Its a library!"


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 6, 2009)

Several college students walking towards Union Station to take the metro back home notice Mion and quickly glance away. "What the fuck is wrong with _her?_" one of them, a teenager with a George Washington sweatshirt, murmurs, though Mion's enhanced hearing makes the whisper clear as day.

The group of them move away as quickly as they can.


----------



## Serp (Nov 6, 2009)

"Sharp mind and even sharper tongue Cynthia, just remember that I am a Silver Desire and you shall know my name."

Argen winked.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

*Wulf*

Giving a quick nod to Argen, Wulf checked his watch

"if he was going to make us wait he could of at least held this pow wow at my place"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 6, 2009)

'Silver Desire?' Serena thought to herself wondering what it meant.  Having been deep into her eavesdropping Serena hadn’t heard Sara come up behind her, the sound of her voice caused Serena to jump slightly before she quickly turned.  The long black leather coat caressed her ankles as she spun and looked down at her.  “Yeah…” Serena said giving a slight smile then tried to listen a bit more.  “You here for any particular reason?  Or were you sent for?  Any idea why if you were?” She asked Sara glancing back for a moment then keeping her back turned so she could still listen to the others.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2009)

Seeing that Cynthia wouldn't be providing any more entertainment Dawn turned to the others curiously.  After a moments consideration she curtsied slightly, "Dawn Toivonen."  She pauses a moment to see if there is any reaction before continuing, "apparently we are all here for the same reason, perhaps it's best to get to know one another?"

Dawn is quite short, not quite 5' tall (around 150cm for the metric lovers).  Long, straight, dark black hair frames cold and creamy skin.  She's dressed and made up impeccably.  Her dark eyes play across the room, obviously looking for something.


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 6, 2009)

Sara looked irritated in front of her and answered; "Well,I don't know what this is, if it just was the princes orders I probably wouldn't have come but now I can't ignore the letter. And I just got into this city so I have no clue why I have to come here I hope he doesn't want any of us as his personal slaves or something."

She started looking around at the other vampires, the crazy girl made her feel calm again. She waved a bit at her and tried to smile to her. But it looked like she was listening to something.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 6, 2009)

"I'm sure you're many, many things, Argentum," Cynthia laughs before turning back to Wulf. "Oh, you know I agree. Your place is _much _more fun than these antiquated haunts the elders tend to prefer." She shrugs helplessly. "But Father likes his trappings, and that's all there is to it."


----------



## Merodach (Nov 6, 2009)

*Alphonse.*

"Why the impatience...?" Alphonse suddenly said, breaking off his silence.

"Is there really anything that you should be doing that is more important than waiting for your prince?" He asked all too nonchalantly while inwardly aware that, for him, being a Tremere, the answer would always be a resounding "Yes".


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2009)

"Really," Dawn spoke coolly, "we should all be grateful for the opportunity.  Anything that the Prince deems worth his consideration that he would trust to us is well worth our time."


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

*Wulf*

Looking up form his watch wulf turned to dawn "your kidding right?"


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 6, 2009)

Dawn hears one of the nearby Toreador laugh quietly and murmur to one of his friends, "Shameless Lasombra sycophant."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 6, 2009)

“Right…”  Serena muttered to Sara.  “Just hoping maybe you knew something more than I did…” she said the words quietly before going back to listening to the group.  She shook her long dark mane of chestnut hair as they bantered back and forth.  “Some people…” she said with a gentle chuckle in her voice.  “You hearing them Sara?  I can’t believe they would talk like that about the Prince.  Especially after…I mean…” She sighed looking back and catching Sara wave toward the woman.  “So many blood hunts recently…” Serena mumbled the words to herself, since Sara’s attention was again diverted, as she turned back to the group.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2009)

Dawn shrugs at Wulf's comment, "no, not particularly.  The Prince is with little debate the most powerful man in D.C..  No matter what you look for in the city you'll get farther with his help than you will without it."

She smiles a predatory smile, "but then, if you want to test things no one's keeping you here."

When the Toreador speak up she simply spares them a quick glare, "ignore the art lovers, they have no appreciation of how things work in the real world."


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 6, 2009)

"Your right Serena" Sara whispers; "But we should meet each other later it's not safe to talk here too freely".


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

"ive done well for my self with out his "help", were probably just here to be interrogated about poor wilder's whereabouts"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 6, 2009)

Surprised that her attention was back Serena nodded.  “You’re right.” she said turning her green cat eyes toward the other Gangrel then scowled before turning back to the other conversation.  “I guess we aren’t the only ones unsure of our purpose here.  Though since they’re still part of the Camarilla, it isn’t as difficult as us.”  She glanced back at Sara and shrugged before setting her hand on the shelf and thought for a moment then leaned back on the same shelf.  “I guess we just have to sit and wait.  I hate that…” she stared up at the massive heights of the ceiling and wished to be out under the open sky.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 6, 2009)

Cynthia shrugs as she pulls a dark coat over her low cut dress. "I doubt it. I imagine he has left the city by now," she points out. "I'll see you later, Wulf. The present company--" (her eyes dart towards Dawn) "--leaves... much to be desired." She heads towards the door and her bodyguards, several young men dressed like bikers, meet her outside and follow her away.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2009)

"Suit yourself," Dawn pauses and frowns down at her hands a moment, she pulls a file from her purse and goes to work on a nail.  "If you want to ignore station and work elevating yourself I certainly won't try to stop you.  We'll see how that works out for you."


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

*Wulf*

"drop by the club some time Cynthia we'll have some fun"he say with a sly grin as he watches her go

he then turns to dawn "quite the opposite, my "Station" is about as sweet as it can get"


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 6, 2009)

"Well waiting isn't the worse that could happen to us and it's not like we haven't got all time". 
Sara  laughed and looked at Wulf with a smirk.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2009)

"If that were true by dear boy," Dawn says with amusement, "you wouldn't be here right now.  Though if you truly think your station rivals that of the Prince feel free to tell him so."


----------



## Merodach (Nov 6, 2009)

*Alphonse*

The young Warlock stared quietly at the Lady as she made her exit, all the time wondering what exactly was her purpose in being there to receive them. Perhaps mere self-amusement, he pondered. Either way, her departure made of Cynthia a more or less inconsequential character, at least for the purposes of that very moment.

"I would hope our most illustrious would have sent for us for purposes far more enticing than mere interrogation, but regardless, the point is that he did, and being under his domain we're all somewhat obliged to acquiesce, whether we want to or not." He concluded, throwing a quick glance at the Toreador.

"But that doesn't change the fact that all this waiting is becoming rather tedious."


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

"lets get it straight , iam here cause he asked me too, and he is still the prince, and if i were to blow him off id bean ass hole, now do i look like an ass hole to you" wulf said with a grin

wulf pulled down his glasses and then gave  Sara a wink

he gave alphonse a nod as well


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2009)

"The Prince does things on his own schedule.  It's pointless to try to change that,"  Dawn shrugs as she speaks.  "It seems obvious to me that he wants us to do something, if it were mere interrogation we would never be left together and the reception would have been even less pleasant."

"So we might as well get to know one another.  I don't recognize most of you, but then I'm fairly new to the town," Dawn volunteers.  "I've heard the night life in D.C. is something you can only experience for yourself," she adds a grin to her comments.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

Wulf grins and holds out his hand to dawn

"Jackson, Wulf Jackson clan Toreador, and that night life your talking about is my doing"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2009)

Dawn accepts the offered hand, "Just what do you do to contribute to the excitement in the city?"


----------



## Merodach (Nov 6, 2009)

*Alphonse*

"I have little time or interest for mundane entertainment." Alphonse stated rather dismissively before taking a deep breath and once again running his hands through his hair like he'd done so earlier that evening when standing on the Capitol lawn.

"My name is Alphonse Yvers, Tremere."


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

"i am the owner of the hottest nightclub in town, "The Wulf's den" my arrangement with the prince also makes it an Elysium, any and every pire is welcomed as long as they wipe their feet and and don't start shit"

"well then Al how do you make eternity pass by?"


----------



## Merodach (Nov 6, 2009)

*Alphonse*

"... 'Pass by'? Humph."

Alphonse shook his head. "I suppose that is to be expected of a Toreador, to see this unlife as a mere pretext for leisure and hedonistic pursuits. That does not hold true for _us_, however." He said in reference to his clan.

"A passing fancy would never be enough to hold our attention for more than it's very fleeting worth. What we seek is not nearly as transient."


----------



## materpillar (Nov 6, 2009)

Alex stood towards the fringes of the crowd as.  He was quite amazed by the sheer amount of kine in the city, as he for the most part stayed away from it and his kind.  The idea of the blood hunt interested Alex, but the reward seemed rather weak.  Risk life and limb for $10,000 that he probably wouldn't ever get around to spending anyway? Right.  Has was rather startled by the ghoul that showed up after the speech and handed him a letter.  A brief glimpse over it and he headed into congress and towards the library.

After a while of wandering around he found out that he had in fact not been heading towards the library.  Directions just didn't seem to work well with his brain and he stumbled upon it quite late.

He cautiously made his way inside and let out a sigh of relief when he noted the prince had not yet arrived.  Those inside seemed to be enjoying a conversation and his stomach curled up at the thought of his interruption.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

"oooo how cryptic and mysterious" wulf says wiggling his fingers in a mocking tone

"Listen Al even an immortal life can be over any moment, you need to enjoy it while you can"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 6, 2009)

Dawn smiled and slipped back letting the conversation play out.  It was a classic question really, she was curious who would win this time.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 6, 2009)

"Enjoy..." He trailed off.

"Well, in my own way, I do. It's just that... it doesn't always happen to coincide with what you and your kin would call 'enjoyment'." He finished with a humble smile and a mockingly innocent stare


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

Adrammelech said:


> "Enjoy..." He trailed off.
> 
> "Well, in my own way, I do. It's just that... it doesn't always happen to coincide with what you and your kin would call 'enjoyment'." He finished with a humble smile and a mockingly innocent stare



"every one has their own pleasures in life, i am just trying to figure out yours"


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2009)

((I am guessing you're in the reading room)) 

Alexander Vorhis pushed his way into the library, of course he was late but he couldn't do much about that now. As he stepped into the darkened room he could hear the distance sound of voices. Of course that wasn't uncommon. 

As he made his way back to the reading room he glanced skyward up to the domed ceiling that rested just below the torch of learning. Alexander didn't have the keenest sense of other Kindred but there were times when he could tell others were in the area. He searched the darkness of the reading room and pulling the sound from all around the room. 

It wasn't long before he found the group standing, sitting and just talking. He leaned on the columned wall looking at the other Kindred, *"It looks like I've come to the right place."  *


----------



## Merodach (Nov 6, 2009)

*Alphonse*

"Well, that would have to be demonstrated rather than spoken of," Alphonse explained. "And this is hardly the time or place for such a thing..." He trailed off as the sound of footsteps reached his ears. Soon after a newcomer stepped forth making his presence known to the rest of the group.

"Greetings." Alphonse uttered dryly while coldly glancing at the man.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2009)

Alexander grimaced at the man's tone as he walked into the room, *"I would have thought I was late, but it seems that I'm in time if the Prince is yet to arrive." *Generally you can tell the Prince of any given territory from your run of the mill Kindred. 

Slowly he stepped into the room, his body dragging along the wall and then leaning when he came to a stop, *"I'm Alexander Vorhis, Attorney of Law." *


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

"why cant tremere just answer questions their asked" wulf sighs shrugging

"a Kindread and a Lawyer?...." wulf visibly shutters


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2009)

Alexander clapped at Wulf's statement, *"Alright! I just walked in the room and we've already got clanism..."* he leaned back against the wall so that his back was flat and slipped his index finger into his mouth biting down on it slightly, *"I've definitely come to the right place, then." *

His body language was nothing short of theatrical, hand motions and the cadence of his voice conveyed that he was a practiced public speaker at the least.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

"Mama always told me never to trust a lawyer, what can i say" wulf  says grinning leaning back in his chair


----------



## Merodach (Nov 6, 2009)

*Alphonse*

"Why can't Toreador keep themselves from asking the most provincial questions?" Alphonse retorted with a smirk.

It was amusing that even now, after all these centuries, that many Kindred couldn't recognize the value in the Warlocks' knack for secrecy and misdirection, and like this Toreador, saw it as a cause for nuisance at best, especially when it was on the back of Tremere craft that the Camarilla had thrived.

Suddenly he turned to the newcomer and smiled. "I'm glad that you find this banter entertaining. At least one of us should..."


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 6, 2009)

Alexander shook his hand for a second, as if meaning to say something. Then he placed it on his chin as if to think. There was a low, *"Hmm," *and then he stepped off the wall speaking with his index finger pointed up near his face, shaking as he spoke, *"This might just be my first impression," *he turned to Wulf,* "But I'm kind of wary of some things, the sun might be the top of the list, late princes, the singer Prince, anyone who adds "-lization" to perfectly good words and people...including Kindred, who speak in cliches." *

He spoke of course of the 'momma always told me statement.'


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 6, 2009)

"oh Al now you've gone and hurt my feelings" wulf said snickering a little.


he then turned to to Alex lowering his shades blinking a little

with out saying a word, he is in front of him in the blink of an eye, Wulf stares him down with a stoic face, after a tense moment suddenly wulf smiles Widely and puts his hand on Alex's shoulder

"i like you, nice to see some one around here with a stake not stuck up his ass"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 6, 2009)

‘Unbelievable…’ Serena thought as she listened to the pair baiting each other.  That was until the newcomers showed.  ‘Interesting…’ Her mind took in the lawyer that appeared then her nose itched slightly.  Looking around the corner she spotted Alex in the distance before glancing at Sara.  ‘Three of us?’ she voiced the question in her head before taking in the scene and began to wonder if blood would be shed in this Elysium though she watched with slight relief at Wulf‘s remark but wondered how the other would take the teasing.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 6, 2009)

"Hhhmmm... now _I'm_ amused..." Alphonsed spoke lowly, almost as if to himself.

As usual, he thought, children would be children. It was always best to let them bicker amongst one another over pointless matters like "who is most suitable do lead" or "who bears the greatest passion to sway the Kindred". These two were a vivid example of that. Both Toreador and Venture were always trapped in such regrettable arguments.

Any Warlock of good standing, however, knew better than to waste breath over such ridiculous things. Alphonse was very much of this thinking. While the others could afford to spend hours on pointless contests of rhetoric, he had better things to focus on.

"The only thing I'm wary of right now is the time I'm being made to waste. It's a true shame our Prince knows nothing of punctuality. Though I suppose his position allows him such leisured behavior..." He snarled.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 7, 2009)

When Marcus Vitel walks through the doors of the Library of Congress, all conversation ceases. Up close, it is obvious just how powerful he is; Presence seems to emanate from him, as if he has developed the Discipline to the extent that he has been permanently imbued with its power. A passing fancy, most likely, or a carefully maintained image, perhaps, but the power behind it is unmistakable.

The Prince walks further into the room, not taking his trench coat. He glances around the room briefly as if counting you, and then frowns. ?It is encouraging to find that so many of you can follow simple instructions,? he says, noting that the Brujah (unsurprisingly) and the Caitiff are conspicuously absent. He is nearly an hour late himself but clearly isn?t planning to apologize. 

?There is a small matter that must be handled delicately,? he informs you. ?The elders slain by Jonathan Wilder are not the only two who have disappeared as of late. There have been at least three additional known occurrences and several more suspected.? He pauses and meets your eyes, one by one. You see nothing within them but ice and empty ambition. ?I have come to believe that someone within the city is preying upon elders. I must know who, why, and _how_ he has avoided detection. The Nosferatu may be of some help to you, though they have no clear answer on this matter. Likewise, the Gangrel?? his eyes shift briefly towards the three Gangrel in the room, and there is nothing pleasant in that stare ??may have some limited information to offer you.

?I expect an answer with all due haste,? he concludes. ?Is this understood??


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 7, 2009)

*"Crystal,"* Alexander said, *"I'm guessing that we're acting as sort of a...private investigation unit?" *he asked. He had noticed the glance towards some of the Kindred in the room and was glad he'd not been on the receiving end of that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2009)

the second Marcus entered the room wulf's eyes were on him, while no were near as powerful, wulf activated his own power of presence, like an animal raising its hackles to keep from being intimidated

after the prince had finished talking "so which elders have died?"


----------



## Merodach (Nov 7, 2009)

Alphonse's eyes were trained on the Ventrue Prince almost instantly as soon as he came within his range of sight. In his mind the Magus knew very well that the lure was but the product of his bloodline's gift, but the sway Marcus Vitel held over him was nonetheless baffling and intense; enough to consider him highly interesting.

Within moments his initial assumptions were confirmed. The matter was indeed related to the Blood hunt taking place on that night. Elders? Almost instantly began putting two and two together and wonder if perhaps one of these "disappeared" Elders could be a certain Prince in power before Vitel's accession; a certain Sorceress like himself.

"Your Excellency, if I may ask..." He started with a tone of slight submission. "Could there be Diablerie involved?" Adding to the pile of questions from the rest of the group.

If that was the case, then this Wilder fellow might be more than just a mere rogue. He might be a threat. All in all, this whole matter could be of great profit to him; his superiors might certainly see it that way if he was indeed correct.


----------



## Muk (Nov 7, 2009)

After receiving the letter Mathew took a look inside.

Mathew took great length at hiding the fact he was not alive anymore, such as making his skin not look pale or his breath warm when he exhaled it.

Such acts he even kept up while the prince was having his speech.

Now finally inside the library, among others of his 'kind' he deactivated these little modifications. 

"So I wasn't the only one to be summoned?" Mathew comments as he sees the others in the library.


----------



## materpillar (Nov 7, 2009)

_Looking around the corner she spotted Alex in the distance before glancing at Sara. ‘Three of us?’ she voiced the question in her head before taking in the scene._

Alex was also slightly startled to notice that there were three Gangrels in the room. Art Morgan most have also been concerned about these murders.  Either way he felt more at ease knowing that this room full of strangers contained Serena.

_“I have come to believe that someone within the city is preying upon elders. I must know who, why, and how he has avoided detection. The Nosferatu may be of some help to you, though they have no clear answer on this matter. Likewise, the Gangrel—” his eyes shift briefly towards the three Gangrel in the room, and there is nothing pleasant in that stare “—may have some limited information to offer you._

Alex didn't like that stare.  Not one bit.  He almost stifled an involuntary hiss called up by his inner beast, almost.  Glancing around at the room full of strangers he didn't feel the least bit at home.  Behind most of the eyes he saw greed and ambition burning.  He resisted the temptation to leave the room and start his search.  He wasn't uncomfortable and hasty enough to miss whatever information that might be pried out of this prince.


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 7, 2009)

*Konrad*​
_Oh hell._ Konrad sighed within the recesses of his mind. The Brujah weren't the most respected, and now a fellow clanmate had gone and killed two elders. This would make Konrad's status as, perhaps, the newest vampire -certainly Brujah- in D.C highly suspect. 

Konrad didn't really understand everything, his crash course in vampire lore was limited. He did know a few things though. They'd been made excruciatingly clear before he'd even been allowed to take to the streets on his own. Preserve the Masquerade at all costs. Avoid debts to other vamps, gather favours, diablerie is cardinal sin, no Embracing without permission. Blood hunts are serious business. Never commit violence in Elysium unless you want to have it repaid and unless you want the Sheriff and Keeper to hate you.  

Still, Konrad was making a study of it, and he was a fast learner. The Blood Hunt was an interesting prospect. Any smart vampire would know that the real reward wasn't in currency, such things meant so little to the higher ups. As it had been hammered into him, the real currency for vampire's was power, and reputation was a form of power.

Bringing in the quarry for a Blood Hunt meant you'd done a favour for the Prince and the City. Of course, there was a darker benefit. One that would call to most of the younger vampires. Diablerie was...if not _permitted_...it was certainly not _forbidden_ on subjects of a hunt. A man who had the power to kill two elders would have to be strong. His blood potent. Konrad shuddered at the thought, wiping off a string of drool, before being vaguely appalled at his conduct.

_Man, the thought of drinking vampire blood almost has you jizzing your pants, what's wrong with you? _ Konrad chided himself. Then again,a voice whispered, it _was_ better than praying on his fellow men. All vampires were murderers, there were still innocent people.

Konrad shook his head to clear his thoughts, and saw a server standing in front of him, offering a letter. Wordlessly, Konrad took it, paying no heed to what the man said. 

"My, _someone_ is popular," Konrad commented to himself. This was probably about Jonathan. Konrad hadn't known him, but that hardly mattered. Maybe the Prince would rescind his welcome in light of recent events, maybe worse. 

As he leisurely sauntered toward the Library, Konrad caught a glimpse of himself in a mirror. Average height, clean shaven, sandy toned crew cut. In his heavy urban camouflage trousers, dark T-shirt with a big red "K" printed on it and his dark blue bomber jacket he was hardly a traditional image of a vampire. He was, however, a passable-if-conservative Brujah. 
_
Hmmm. Looking good. _ Konrad thought with a wink for his own benefit. He made no hurry to jump to the Prince's beckon as he resumed his casual saunter.  If he was a little late, well the Prince would expect as much. If he was going to be expelled by force, well, he may as well enjoy it before it became law. 

Still, Konrad arrived at the door in short time. Time to face the most powerful vamp in town. _Alright ya bastard, let's do this._ 

For a moment Konrad was surprised, there was a _lot_ more vamps than he'd expected. The Prince was obvious, and even had been dressed in rags he still reeked of authority and power. The rest were a more ragtag bunch, and Konrad didn't waste his time guessing who they were. 

 "Meant no offense, sir" he said with a touch of difference to the Prince. There was a line between the expected level of rebellion and outright rudeness. The Prince would probably forgive one, if he was vain enough, the other might mean getting ashed.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2009)

Dawn nodded thoughtfully as the Prince spoke.  She gave her new 'companions' some time to ask their questions first, to some curious results.  Once it seemed there was a moment's pause she spoke up, "Prince Vitel, do the slain elder have anything in common?  Clan?  Territory?  Political interests?"

By her logic anything preying on elders specifically had a reason to.  Hunters might choose their targets randomly, but it would be unlikely they would know who Elders were and would have little chance against them anyway.


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 7, 2009)

Sara had stood up when the prince had arrived. She could sense his power all around him, she also got a very bad feeling around him. When he had glanced towards her and her fellow gangrels during his speech she was terrified. It wasn't possible the gangrels would have done something like this, right? She couldn't figure out the answer, she glanced at Serena and smiled trying to cover up the fear she had gotten from the Prince.

She listened to all the questions the other vampires were asking luckily nobody was really suspecting any gangrels doing this, at least not yet.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 7, 2009)

The air grew heavy as the door opened and the prince walked in.  Serena instinctively moved back a step and remained quiet as he gained the middle of the group and began to speak.  ‘More elders?’ She thought as she continued to listen.  ‘Gangrel?’ she mutters as his eyes met hers.  

It wasn’t a reaction that Serena even realized she had given, but when his cold eyes met her feline ones her lip curled and her body tensed.  For a moment everything around her ceased while the fear moved down her spine.  She put on a brave front but once his eyes left hers she glanced at Sara then to Alex noting their similar reactions.  

Time continued to stall then sped up, resuming the conversations around her.  Once her mind cleared she thought about what the others were saying.  ‘Why would the Gangrel know anything?  Does have to do with us leaving?  Is he implying something?’ she wonders to herself before glancing back to the group.  ‘I have to talk to the twins…’ Serena thinks before glancing at Alex once more and returning to the conversation at hand.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 7, 2009)

The Prince notices Wulf's instinctual use of Presence, and levels a Disapproving Look at him. "The Malkavian Alcaeus, as well as Brynja and Hinrik, both Gangrel." Glancing at Dawn, he elaborates, "The Malkavian was of the seventh generation, both Gangrel were of the eighth. They had little in common, save a certain disconnect from the remainder of the Kindred community. The Gangrel will know more of Brynja and Hinrik," he adds, nodding briefly towards the Gangrel present in the party, none of whom are old or politically connected enough to know anything themselves. "Art Morgan has shared his suspicions that several younger Gangrel may have met a similar end."

He turns towards the Tremere and explains, "Yes, I have come to believe that Diablerie may be involved, particularly if the Final Deaths of younger Kindred are not connected. If this is the case, I do not necessarily expect such a young and untried group as yourselves to terminate the criminal," he adds, though some of you (Dawn, anyone with a three in politics) know him well enough to realize this is probably reverse psychology. He wants the perpetrator dead. "I expect you to pool your resources and work together," he says. "I trust there will be no problems?"

When Mathew and then Konrad finally enter the Library, Marcus Vitel fixes them both with a level look and says, "I am pleased that you could make it.  You may put any questions to your new companions."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2009)

"Of course there won't be Prince," Dawn let herself absorb the details.  She did her best to mask her thoughts as she considered things.  This was quite the opportunity for a group so inexperienced.  The selections were too perfect for it to be Hunters, it had to be a vampire.  And one connected well enough to know who may not be missed.

She knew all too well though that such connections run both ways, perhaps that would give her a lead.  She glanced at her companions a moment, wondering if anyone else had questions before they were dismissed.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 7, 2009)

_I trust there will be no problems?_

"Absolutely, Your Excellency." Alphonse replied almost in unison with Dawn just before allowing his thoughts to wander on through the many possible implications of what was unfolding.

The slaying of Elders of two different clans, the suspicion of Diablerie, the destruction of younger Gangrel, a Blood hunt and a criminal. Most others would be bewildered by such a portrait of disarray, but Alphonse had enough clarity of mind to see things objectively, though he did wonder for a moment how Lady Marissa would have dealt with this situation. Would she have taken a different approach from that of the Ventrue?

Now this otherwise uneven gathering of Cainites began to make more sense.


----------



## Serp (Nov 7, 2009)

Argen looked at the prince and then down to his nails and blew against them.
"No problem at all."

Argen had sat and listened to them batter on and on and attack one another. Then turning to the rest of the group.
"Do any of you kindred have a desired place to start this man hunt?" He asks, mainly because he can't be bothered to think himself and also to get a better feel of the vampires in his presence.


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 7, 2009)

Sara was confused, but if it were gangrels how come the prince was suspecting other gangrels. Was there a quarrel among the gangrels themselves? 

Maybe coming to Washington D.C. wasn't a good idea after all, but she had to find out who embraced her. Sara's face got vicious, she had to train hard to be able to kill that person. It didn't even matter to her what happened after that, but with such a order of Art Morgan she could not train as much as she initially had wanted.

Suddenly she comes back out of her thoughts again, she looks at the prince and says; "I'm sorry to intrude you any further but I still do have a question, why is it that you think we gangrels now more about Brynja and Hinrik?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 7, 2009)

As she knelt looking for an answer as to what to do, she heard people whispering about her. 'Theres nothing wrong with me' she thought. 'But they look delicious...' her bloodlust rose, but she knew she couldn't eat, not until after midnight. "Three is the magic number" she said darkly.

Then the man of the hour arrived. The Prince. She enjoyed his company.

Mion looked at the Prince in awe. He had a look about him. A wonderful look in his eyes as he spoke. Cold and perhaps ruthless. It made Mions heart jump, of course only in admiration, her eyes had been solely fixed on her master. The one that sired her. 

'Gangrel and the nosferatu hmm?' She thought to herself and got up off her knees, fixing her skirt and hair. One had to look their best after all. "Isn't that right Lord Butley?" She asked someone who wasn't there.

She approached a group of vampired confidently, back straight and with a walk which exuded confidence. She knew she was attractive and indeed dressed to exentuate that. A skirt, thigh highs, a fetching blouse that had one or two buttons undone, revealing an ample cleavage. Her make up was flawless and her eyes were filled with an odd combination of innocence and madness. 

"Sonozaki Mion." She said bowing in traditional japanese fashion to a group of Gangrels. "Perhaps you have a low opinion of my clan, like everyone. I can see past that. I can see past many things." Her stare was piercing to the trio of gangrel.

"The prince says you know something. Whisper and I can hear you...we are in a library...almost." she bit her nail and innocently looked up to her right. Not intentionally, it was a habit she had kept from when she was a teenage girl. She could use any number of techniques to gain information but she tended to only use her powers on other vampires as a last resort....or when she felt like it


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 7, 2009)

Marcus Vitel briefly glances at Sara. "Because it is Art Morgan himself who informed me of their disappearance. I would assume that he and his might have more information concerning them." 

At this moment, a short woman, brown haired and wearing glasses, walks through the doors and makes her way over to the Prince. If you're at all politically connected, you may recognize her as Karina Dobson, the Prince's right hand woman. "We're finished here," he informs you once he sees her. "Call this number," he writes one out for you, "as soon as you have any information."

With that, you're dismissed. The Prince walks out of the Library in conversation with Karina, and you recognize that you're unlikely to see him again anytime soon.

[*OOC:* Note! I've edited the first post because I missed a bit of information on Vitel in the book: This actually _is_ the first Blood Hunt he's called recently. In fact, this is the first one he's called _ever_, which is why it's such a big deal. Dude's scary enough he doesn't normally _need to._]


----------



## Kuno (Nov 7, 2009)

?What the hell?? Serena thinks to herself after receiving the information.  ?My Sire didn?t say anything?why did he let me come?? she wonders about the implications of what is happening.  ?I will contact him later.  Now I should talk to the twins?? she thinks glancing down at her hand.  ?Or maybe Art Morgan himself?? Serena mumbled the last part and looked up as the woman approached.

Quickly Serena stepped back behind Sara.  It?s not that the woman intimidated her but rather because Serena was shy when it came to meeting others, which is one of the reasons she doesn?t understand why she was included in this group.  Especially since she just arrived in DC.  Her eyes narrowed and her lip twitched as the woman introduced herself.  ?Now they are all going to think we know something?? she thinks as she glances at Sara in front of her and Alex a bit away.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 7, 2009)

"Well, now..." Alphonse relaxed a bit as the Prince made his exit, rubbing his right hand on the back of his neck. Being subject to another Kindred's Presence was an interesting, if not outright bewildering experience to say the least, but it ultimately proved to be quite tiresome.

He stretched and began pacing across the space in a very Peripatetic manner, mumbling nigh unintelligibly to himself in an attempt to put his ideas in order and discern what the most prudent course of action would be, and the obvious came to mind as soon as his eyes set on the pair of Gangrel females being tantalized by another who was most unmistakably, by virtue of her erratic behavior, a Malkavian.

The pacing stopped dry, his eyes narrowed.

"I suppose we could start by asking our fellow beasts and kooks if they can tell us anything about their fallen clan mates." He suggested rather clinically while staring on with slight hints of curiosity and hidden amusement.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2009)

Wulf watched as the prince left, sighing as soon as he left the room, "not like i had things to do tonight"  he says shaking his head

Wulf pulls out his cell phone and dials "hey Amos, whats up man...."


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 7, 2009)

_"Evenin', Wulf,"_ comes a friendly voice from the other end, _"What can I do you for?"_


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2009)

Medea said:


> _"Evenin', Wulf,"_ comes a friendly voice from the other end, _"What can I do you for?"_



"me and some "friends" of mine need some info, can we meet up in an hour?"


----------



## Serp (Nov 7, 2009)

"Cynthia!" Argen calls out softly certain that she can hear him.

He runs a hand through his hair, it was his ritual it kept him under control as long as his hair was stable and glinting so was he.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 7, 2009)

Several Toreador, remembering that Cynthia left nearly an hour ago, glance at Argentum curiously and then write it off as typical Malkavian madness. At least he wasn't raving and mumbling like the other one.



Zen-aku said:


> "me and some "friends" of mine need some info, can we meet up in an hour?"



_"Yeah, yeah. I can do that. I'm at Judiciary Square tonight. You know you're always welcome to come visit._"

[Judiciary Square is a metro stop fairly close to where you guys are.]


----------



## Serp (Nov 7, 2009)

Argen sighed. He knew she left a while ago, but he was certain she would have heard him, if not via her vampire senses as he assumed she wandered the halls of the Princes domain, then by what he like to think was some sort of mental bond between them.

He ran his hand through his hair once more.
"Females, the bother me as much as a beating heart that speaks out of turn, but on the contrary males annoy me far worse than females or beating hearts." He spoke to himself.

He wrote a note, for Cynthia and placed it on a nearby desk, he didn't care if it reached her or not, but it mattered that he wrote it. And then he stormed off.


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 7, 2009)

Sara looked at the beautiful vampire and laughed friendly; "Truth is Mion I don't judge people by there clan, and I'm sure we can help each other out. It seems like we're all caught up in the same trap, if we work together as a team we might bring it of quickly and unharmed."

Sara was a bit startled when she noticed the eyes of Mion from far away her maniac ticks had seemed like the habits of an animal, but up close she could see the craziness in her eyes very clearly. And it seemed like her hearing was superb, she was a vampire Sara preferred to stay friends with. Sara looked deeply in Mion's eyes and whispered:"I'll let you know let us meet again later."

After that she walked away out of the library and called Diana.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2009)

Medea said:


> _"Yeah, yeah. I can do that. I'm at Judiciary Square tonight. You know you're always welcome to come visit._"
> 
> [Judiciary Square is a metro stop fairly close to where you guys are.]



"alright ill see u then" Wulf says hanging up

"alright if were going to do this we need to be organized"


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 7, 2009)

*Konrad​*
As soon as the Prince left with the brown-haired woman, _probably an aide?_ Konrad got down to business. 

The women looked to be a good source of info, and the afro-sporting man was already avidly in contact with what Konrad assumed to be 'his people.' The Gangrel were some of the few vamps that were really respected by his Clan. He'd heard good things about their resourcefulness and loyalty, so he decided to approach them first. 

"Evening boys and girls, do we have a plan?" Konrad asked the group, there was the subtle way, then there was the Konrad way.


----------



## materpillar (Nov 7, 2009)

Alex's brow furrowed.  Apparently the Gangrel had been getting the worst end of this whole getting murdered deal.  He let out a his breath as the prince left the room.  Alex didn't care for him at all. Alex started thinking over where he was going to start searching when the Brujah walked over.

_"Evening boys and girls, do we have a plan?"_

Whatever plan that had been forming in his brain evaporated away as the stranger addressed him.  Alex didn't move but he seemed to shrink slightly and he glanced towards Serena and Sara. "I... er... n-not really?  Uh... d-do you?"

((Lol come try to talk to the group of people of whom 2/3 have the shy flaw xD))


----------



## Merodach (Nov 7, 2009)

"We need information first and foremost." Alphonse interjected, stepping closer to the Gangrel and the Brujah.

"There would be little point in chasing after the criminal ourselves since those that weren't summoned to this place are already doing just that, so we should focus on finding out why Mr. Wilder decided to go on a frenzied kinslaying, since that is what the Prince seems to want to know the most." He suggested to the present.

"Mr. Jackson seems to have already taken steps in that regard." He pointed out all too casually, having caught wind of part of his phone call thanks to his acute hearing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2009)

Wulf nods at alphonse "my contact  is ready and willing"


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 7, 2009)

((Just want to point out, the Prince wants you to find out who's behind _other_ deaths. They may or may not be related, and you may want to operate under the assumption that they are, but there's no evidence so far to indicate that the Wilder situation is involved in this new thing you've found out about.))


----------



## Vergil (Nov 7, 2009)

Mion smiled as Sara spoke. She was hearing conversations from everywhere but was focussing on Saras voice. 'What a nice lady.' She thought, 'but you can't trust the camarilla no siree bob'. She remembered her mentors teachings. However the help would be accepted but like everything, she would try...try to question it. She even wondered if Sara was real or not.

"I thank you kindly for you help. I agree, if we help each other then maybe we can find something that will benefit all parties." Mion bowed again smiling as she did. The smile remained the same but it was here eyes, covered by her long black hair that became darker.

"We are after all chasing a vampire killer. But my, doesn't that sound....interesting." Sara would not be able to tell whether Mion meant the chase, or killing vampires.

Sara had already started to walk away as Mion straightened herself from her formal bow. Her eyes locked onto Serenas and for a brief moment, was she paying sharp attention, the glint of a crazed blood lust would be discernable in her otherwise innocent eyes


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 7, 2009)

_Konrad​_
Konrad blinked at Alex's stammering, he'd heard Gangrel were proud and fierce! But before he could reply another vampire made his voice known, he suggested a call for information. 

Konrad stiffened and gave the newcomer a dark look before turning to the afro-sporting guy. Jackson, apparently. 

"Jackson, I would like to tag along as we visit your contact...if he yields nothing, we should go for the sewers. Nosferatu may look as bad as they smell, but they know everything worth knowing. That cool?"


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2009)

Wulf couldn't help but grin widely when, Konrad spoke, "who do you think were going to see" he responded with a  jolly tone


----------



## Merodach (Nov 7, 2009)

"Well, then." Alphonse spoke with slight exasperation. "Do any of you know of any reason why we should still be here? Because if you don't, then I'd very much like for us to go."


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2009)

"fine by me, i have a car, so can take 3 people with me,unless you all want to crowd in the back" wulf says grinning playfully


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 7, 2009)

*Konrad​*
Konrad gaped for a moment. Then he grinned back at Jackson. "Kudos my man! I didn't think a man like you would be up with their sort. I'll hitch a ride with you if that's neat?"

He nodded at the 'newcomer' "I say we make tracks, the night isn't getting any younger."


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2009)

"heh yeah its "neat" my man, " wulf says grinning as he heads towards the door 

"you coming al?" he stops  looking over his shoulder at the grumpy warlock,  still grinning


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2009)

"Include me as well," Dawn spoke up from her mixed thoughts.  "While we run down this lead, perhaps the Gangrel should see what they can find out about their missing members?"

She pulls out her phone, "everyone has phones, yes?  We should exchange numbers so that we can share information."


----------



## Merodach (Nov 7, 2009)

Alphonse nodded silently and began walking. He wasn't looking forward to spending time with a Toreador and a Brujah of all people, but at least he had to concede to them the fact that they were more prone to action than the rest, if only slightly so. And that was practically his sole comfort for the night thus far.

"Shouldn't we tell the others we're headed, though? Unless you want them out of the way..."


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 7, 2009)

_"Shouldn't we tell the others we're headed, though? Unless you want them out of the way..."
_

"not at all, i just want to get some thing done....besides looks like shes on top of things" Wulf says nodding to dawn, as he gets out his cell as well


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 7, 2009)

*Konrad*​The new girl had a point, she wasn't a Gangrel...nor was she babbling madly...what was she?

"This my cell," he said as he rummaged through his pockets a pulled out a battered pocket book, scribbling his number on a few pages he then tore them out and handed them to the girl and Jackson. 

"If you would?" he gestured that they might return the favour.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 7, 2009)

‘That look…’ Serena thought’s focused completely on Mion’s eyes.  Her iris's narrowed, becoming thin before dilating in return, as she watched her.  Placing a hand on Alex’s arm and moving behind Sara, Serena didn’t break the eye contact until the others spoke of passing phone numbers.  Quickly she grabbed a short pencil and a scrap paper somebody had left behind and scribbled her name and phone number on it.  “W-we will s-see what w-we can f-find…” she mumbled wrapping the paper around the pencil and tossing it to Dawn’s feet.

With another glance at Mion, Serena turned and headed for the door while pulling her phone from her pocket and hitting the speed dial.  Listening for the ring and pick up, Serena looked back before speaking quietly.  “Kiya.  We need to talk…”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 7, 2009)

Dawn will exchange her number with anyone interested as well.  "So a group to meet with the Gangrel, a group to meet with Wulf's contact.  Anyone else have plans?"


----------



## Merodach (Nov 7, 2009)

Sighing and rolling his eyes, Alphonse took out a cell phone from one of the pockets of his raincoat and a small handbook and a pen from another. He rapidly scribbled the cell phone's number on the paper several times and tearing each repeated sequence out he offered them to the rest of the group.

"Here," He said very nonchalantly while awaiting the others to do the same.


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 7, 2009)

*Konrad*​
_"Anyone else have plans?"_

"I think we're set, I don't see any other reason to hang around. Not unless we want to take up literature," Konrad declared as he copied the numbers into his own book. He didn't know them all, so he just put what he did know.  

Al was the blondie in the suit, Jackson he knew, and for the last member of the party...well..._pretty goth chick, yeah_. They had a number for the other group.


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Dawn will exchange her number with anyone interested as well.  "So a group to meet with the Gangrel, a group to meet with Wulf's contact.  Anyone else have plans?"



Mathew will hand over a business card of his.

"You should be able to find me there almost everyday or night. If you guys need funds for your investigation, just call me up. I have to get back to work."

Mathew will take the metro back to his firm. And he'll deal with a few stocks that are running in the Asian market, as well as currency. 

He will also ask a few of his allies if they had heard anything unusual or about murderers.


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 8, 2009)

As soon as Diana picks up the phone Sara starts talking:"Diana I'm going to Judiciary Square, where are you and the others now?"


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 8, 2009)

_"We're in Southwest," Diana replies, "about seven blocks away from Waterfront. We're six spots away from Judiciary Square, so it shouldn't take too long."_

[Note: DC's broken into four districts, Northwest (the good part), Northeast, Southwest, and Southeast. You probably want to stay out of Southeast if at all possible, that's where the Setites live.]

Okay, moving along. So Dawn, Konrad, and Alphonse pile into Wulf's car to go visit his Nosferatu friend. Zen-aku, you notice that Dawn casts no reflection in the window as she gets in.

Orangefucker, are you getting in the car as well, or are you going with the Gangrel, who seem to be heading elsewhere? To speak with the Gangrel separately, it seems. Judiciary Square's only about eight or so blocks away, so anyone could really just catch up with them by foot if you want to and didn't think to bring another car.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 8, 2009)

Wulf lead his new companions to his car

"welcome to the Pimp-Mobile " he says holding his arms out grinning, showing it off,nodding his head to the license plate labeled "BGBDWLF"

Wulf proceeds to open the passenger side door for dawn, and notices her lack of reflection, after a half second of contemplation, he gives her a charming smile then gets into the drivers seat. he would keep an eye on her out of both caution and curiosity

starting up the car wulf drove to meet his contact at Judiciary Square,


----------



## Merodach (Nov 8, 2009)

"So, how reliable is this contact of your?" Alphonse said as to break off the ennui of the car ride while staring somewhat absently out the window next to his seat. "It would be a pity if this whole trip was in vain." He threw a quick glance at Jackson through the rearview mirror and went back to looking at the outside.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 8, 2009)

"Amos's information has always been reliable enough, ill bet you 1000, bucks we come away from this meeting with some thing use full" Wullf says looking in the mirror with hiss his big grin still across his face,


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 8, 2009)

Sara saw the gangrels coming out of the building and said in the phone;"Wait I changed my mind if you three go to Judiciary Square I will tag along with my fellow gangrels.

...Diana just watch out you and the other's won't be noticed by anyone leave Frank behind and go with Ivan to the square, you got that?"

After Diana confirmed Sara hung up the phone and quickly walked over to the other gangrels. She also gave a gesture to Mion to come over there too.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 8, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> With another glance at Mion, Serena turned and headed for the door while pulling her phone from her pocket and hitting the speed dial.  Listening for the ring and pick up, Serena looked back before speaking quietly.  ?Kiya.  We need to talk??



_"Serena!" Kiya finally replies. "This is really not the best..." A short pause, and then she whispers, "Did the Prince actually, you know, *do* something? Art Morgan said he might."_


----------



## materpillar (Nov 8, 2009)

Alex stepped away awkwardly as others the others exchanged cell phone numbers.  He'd never really had a pressing desire to have one.  So he'd never bought one.

Instead he walked over to Selena (before she got on the phone).  "I'll follow with that group and see what they figure out.  I'll meet up with you later."  He left with a smile.

He'll follow Wulf and the gang on foot.


((Kunoichirule we need to figure out our people's back stories.))


----------



## Kuno (Nov 8, 2009)

“K-k-kiya…”  Serena began and paused biting her lip.  “H-he…y-y-you wouldn-t-t b-b-bel-l-lieve…a…b-b-blood-d-d-d h-h-hunt-t-t-t…against Wilder…” she began to stutter.  “H-h-he c-c-c-called-d-d a b-bunch-ch-ch of-f-f u-u-us.  AAAHHH!!!” Serena pulled the phone away from her as she screamed, frustrated and angry at herself.  “I n-n-need-d-d s-s-ome in-n-nform-m-mation…”  A growl escaped her as she continued to stutter, she glances at Sara and continues.  “Wh-wh-what-t-t h-happen-n-ned to-o B-b-brynj-ja and Hinrik?”  Her stutter begins to clear as the subject change from what happened to the information she needed.  “Who are they?  And, what else did Art Morgan tell you?”  

((Damn curse.  lol Yes we do...let me think...))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 8, 2009)

Once in the car Dawn gets out her phone and makes a quick call.  "Hey Fester, yeah it's me.  Looking to buy something, got a minute?"  She pauses listening a moment then chuckles, "no, they were very nice but I'm looking for information this time."  She pauses again before continuing, "yeah, that's fine.  A few individuals have gone missing lately, fellows called Alcaeus, Brynja, and Hinrik."

She stops suddenly as if interrupted then breaks in slightly annoyed, "no, I don't need them found.  I don't think they're around to find any more and looking for them might be more dangerous that I'm willing to pay for.  I just need to know if anyone else has been asking questions about those names."

She stops again listening to the other side of the conversation, "yeah, usual rates are fine, you know I'm good for it.  Call me directly if you hear anything."  With that she hung up the phone, smiling politely at the others in the car.

((Calling her "Fence" contact, whom I'm now deciding is named Fester.  Taking some liberties with the conversation, let me know if that's too much))


----------



## Vergil (Nov 8, 2009)

Mion had been told that the other Gangrel were going to help but no no no, can't trust the camarilla. She opted to glean the information for herself. She followed her, quietly, the whole operation may take some of her blood but she could always get some more, she had a plentiful supply at...work. She would use her obfuscate, silent steps and superior hearing abilities to follow her. She would use the same hearing abilities to find out what she could.

((Sorry, am doing this on my phone and can't roll. Could you do it for me pleeease Medea  basically I want to follow her and listen in on that phone call))


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 8, 2009)

*Konrad​*​
Konrad gave a low whistle of appreciation at the sight of Jackson's car, it was certainly most impressive with an old-fashioned sense of style that he found amusing. With Dawn on the phone with an informant, and Jackson talking about his contact, Konrad found himself thinking maybe he should get some of his own. 

He'd been given a house, a flock, and his sire kept a close eye on him but as of yet his had no contacts or solid connections in the outside world. It made him feel a little inadequate. Of course, on the flipside, he _knew_ he was able to take on everything as necessary. Such contacts would just be oil to grease the wheels of his success. 

"This contact of yours seems pretty amazing, Jackson, what's his story?" Konrad asked.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 9, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> “K-k-kiya…”  Serena began and paused biting her lip.  “H-he…y-y-you wouldn-t-t b-b-bel-l-lieve…a…b-b-blood-d-d-d h-h-hunt-t-t-t…against Wilder…” she began to stutter.  “H-h-he c-c-c-called-d-d a b-bunch-ch-ch of-f-f u-u-us.  AAAHHH!!!” Serena pulled the phone away from her as she screamed, frustrated and angry at herself.  “I n-n-need-d-d s-s-ome in-n-nform-m-mation…”  A growl escaped her as she continued to stutter, she glances at Sara and continues.  “Wh-wh-what-t-t h-happen-n-ned to-o B-b-brynj-ja and Hinrik?”  Her stutter begins to clear as the subject change from what happened to the information she needed.  “Who are they?  And, what else did Art Morgan tell you?”
> 
> ((Damn curse.  lol Yes we do...let me think...))



_"Brynja and Hinrik?" Kiya replies. "I don't know much about them, aside from the names. A pair of elders who disappeared several decades ago. We thought they'd left until... someone discovered their havens about a week ago. They'd been in torpor when... they were attacked."_



EvilMoogle said:


> Once in the car Dawn gets out her phone and makes a quick call.  "Hey Fester, yeah it's me.  Looking to buy something, got a minute?"  She pauses listening a moment then chuckles, "no, they were very nice but I'm looking for information this time."  She pauses again before continuing, "yeah, that's fine.  A few individuals have gone missing lately, fellows called Alcaeus, Brynja, and Hinrik."
> 
> She stops suddenly as if interrupted then breaks in slightly annoyed, "no, I don't need them found.  I don't think they're around to find any more and looking for them might be more dangerous that I'm willing to pay for.  I just need to know if anyone else has been asking questions about those names."
> 
> ...



You're getting the other side of the convo via PM in a bit. 

Hmm. The only problem with taking liberties like this is that... well, it'll usually be okay, but occasionally your phrasing lets me work in a hint of something else I'm playing with, and I doubt Dawn would have missed it. XD 

Of course, you probably wouldn't want to pursue anything else that you might have picked up on in public.



Vergil said:


> Mion had been told that the other Gangrel were going to help but no no no, can't trust the camarilla. She opted to glean the information for herself. She followed her, quietly, the whole operation may take some of her blood but she could always get some more, she had a plentiful supply at...work. She would use her obfuscate, silent steps and superior hearing abilities to follow her. She would use the same hearing abilities to find out what she could.
> 
> ((Sorry, am doing this on my phone and can't roll. Could you do it for me pleeease Medea  basically I want to follow her and listen in on that phone call))



Hmmm. Obfuscate I only applies when you're standing completely still. You'll need to be at level II before you can move around and stay unseen. Which means you'll have to roll Dex + Sneak and hope for the best. (It would have been automatic unless you did something to call attention to yourself or were up against Auspex.)

Rolling Sneaking [Dex 3 + Stealth 4 (specialty moving silently)] difficulty 6 = 9,9,5,3,3,1,1.

Umm. Sorry. XD The nines and the ones cancel out, which means you don't succeed. However, you didn't botch, so you know you're not hidden.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 9, 2009)

Alexander elected to follow them in his own car, not caring the brag but he'd much rather ride on his BMW and he didn't know what they were riding around in. 

When they arrived where they were going he would meet up with the others for the little number exchange, he didn't have much to say at present and he stuck to the edge of the group watching at first. 

He couldn't exactly trust and of them none of them were known to him and most weren't even of his clan. He eyed them carefully looking for any signs of dissension.

((What do I need to roll to catch anyone doing anything suspicious in the group))


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 9, 2009)

Perception Alertness.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

Ragormha said:


> *Konrad​*​
> Konrad gave a low whistle of appreciation at the sight of Jackson's car, it was certainly most impressive with an old-fashioned sense of style that he found amusing. With Dawn on the phone with an informant, and Jackson talking about his contact, Konrad found himself thinking maybe he should get some of his own.
> 
> He'd been given a house, a flock, and his sire kept a close eye on him but as of yet his had no contacts or solid connections in the outside world. It made him feel a little inadequate. Of course, on the flipside, he _knew_ he was able to take on everything as necessary. Such contacts would just be oil to grease the wheels of his success.
> ...



"Amos is a good guy, hes helped me out of a few jams, and is played a big part in me setting up "My Den", just don't stare, and treat him nice...which reminds me" wulf says driving his car through a burger king

"i need one kids meal" he says making his order

Knowing this would get him weird looks wulf simply turned to the group, with a all knowing smile "any one want any thing?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 9, 2009)

Mion silently tracked Serena, or at least attempted to. Her grasp of moving whilst being stealth like was still nowhere near what she wanted it to be. She was aware that she could be seen and in almost comical fashion, dived for cover each time her stealth failed. Thankfully her mastery of obfuscate was fine, though she had to remain absolutlely still during it. As Serena moved she walked silently to the next refuge for cover, an alley, behind a bush, behind a car. Certainly not the most graceful but it was at least getting the job done.

She listened for Serenas voice as well as trying to hear what the person on the other end of the phone was saying. 

'Where is my love?' She thought, exasperated that he had not given her any means to contact him. She wondered if he actually cared for her, not that she could do anything about it. Her thoughts were filled with him, night and day. She lusted and pined after him and would often see him in the faces of other people. She had refrained from pouncing on them and pretty much raping them, but recently those urges had been harder and harder to control. Her legs became weak as she thought of him.

'Please master....' she begged for him in her thoughts. She shook her head and continued to listen in, her presense hidden as she hid in the shadows.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 9, 2009)

Dawn spoke quietly so as not to be overheard by the drive-through attendant, "I am a might peckish.  I'm not sure a kid would quite hit the spot, sadly we don't have room for anything larger in here."


----------



## Merodach (Nov 9, 2009)

Alphonse stared back at Jackson with slight puzzlement, wondering just how much amusement he was getting from his antics.

"Unless you're referring to the sure to be angsty and disease-ridden teenager standing at the window, what's the point?" He shrugged and frowned, his tone of questioning sounded almost sincere while at the same time cautiously low as to not be overheard by the kine.

"And even then..." He started in a manner of scolding. "Yes, it's very smart to pick off cattle in a place like this with all the lighting and the security cameras, not to mention the other humans who would likely notice their coworker is missing. Breaking the Masquerade has never been so easy!"

He snorted and turned his sight away. "Besides... There's only one and I don't like to share. It's unhygienic."


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 9, 2009)

*Konrad​*
Konrad pointedly declined to comment on Dawn's. Vamps were predators and it was all well and good to feed outside his herd when necessary -despite their eagerness, their bodies had limits- but such cavalier disregard for the lives of others was disconcerting. 

Konrad gave a low snort at Al's comment though. 

"Think for a bit. What sorta half-brained Lick picks up juicebags from fast food outlets?"


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

Wulf's face was of innocent shock "oh you al thoght...tch no..." he grins again waving his hand as he takes the bag , reaches in and takes out the toy , throwing the rest of the contents out the window as he drives

"i am just getting some thing put us on Amos's good side, besides if u guys are, Truly hungry i can provide much better then a greasy teen" Wulf says smoothly as he put the toy/bribe on the dashboard

looking over at dawn "after we meet Amos why  don't we all head back to my club for a night cap, "


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 9, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> looking over at dawn "after we meet Amos why  don't we all head back to my club for a night cap, "



Dawn considered his words, the man was far too egotistical for her tastes but he did appear to have his uses.  Even if he was only a fraction as connected as he claimed to be it was worth checking out.

"Lets see what Amos has to say first, if we end up with some time on our hands I wouldn't mind stopping for a drink."


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay, so you guys reach Judiciary Square. It really wasn't much of a journey at all: a ten minute ride and then the break for food, perhaps. As it's about 2 in the morning now, you can actually find parking. In D.C. Shocking, I know.

There's an escalator that leads down to the metro stop. You're about to go down it when you notice a man on the street, dressed in a motley collection of discarded clothing, hunched over and chewing on his fingers. He looks up, and you can see that he's blind in one eye.

"Wulf," he greets amiably, looking from one of you to the others. His gaze lingers for an extra couple of seconds on Dawn. "You brought some friends?"


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

"yes indeedy" wulf says walking over to Amos arms outstretched to give him a quick hug

"i even got you some thing" he says holding out the little plastic burger king toy


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 9, 2009)

Amos takes the toy with obvious glee. "This kid I saw the other day, maybe an hour or so after dusk. Sweetest thing ever, wanted to know why he never saw me during the day." Amos smiles to himself. The image is somewhat repulsive, but not as much as you'd probably have expected it to be.

"No parents. No home. 'S not right, man. Not in a city like this." He pockets the toy and shakes his head. "He'll like this, though. Sure he will."


----------



## Merodach (Nov 9, 2009)

Alphonse stepped out of the car nonchalantly as ever. However, upon taking a few steps, a certain uneasiness came over him. It wasn't of consequence, certainly something he could brush off, attribute to his innate _Tremere paranoia_, perhaps. Still, the sensation lingered, making him feel slightly uncomfortable.

He observed Jackson and this man, Amos, exchange introductions, followed by the presenting of paltry gifts. To the man, haphazardly-dressed and of not all good semblance as he was, Alphonse greeted with a silent nod and a polite smile. No need to be inattentive, after all, to a source of information.

Still, as the Toreador and his acquaintance exchanged words that feeling would not leave him. Was more happening there than was apparent? Perhaps he ought to take a closer look...

((Are Sara's Ghouls in the square? Because if they are, I'd like to make their presence known.))


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, they're in the area.


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 9, 2009)

*Konrad​*
Climbing out of the car behind Al, Konrad gave an expensive and exaggerated stretch. 

Jackson's contact was the sort of man Konrad could appreciate. Street-level informants who he imagined would have first-hand information, a surprisingly practical choice for one who was as eccentric as Jackson.  While his -Amos'- ramshackle dress and erratic behaviour -among other things- was a little off, if he had the goods then everything was dandy.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 9, 2009)

((I'm just gonna play it off through RPing, if there was a need of a roll or anything that shouldn't happen let me know and I'll correct the reply accordingly, but since he's the only one with Auspex he should automatically know, and I'm also gonna call them out as Ghouls and signal them out))

"We are not alone." Alphonse announced, cutting right into the middle of the conversation between Jackson and Amos. "We have half-bloods in our midst!" He almost roared while staring intently at the creatures as they lurked in the square.

His eyes moving from one to the other with ravenous fury. Who would be so foolish? Who would be so stupid?


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

"poor kid how old is he?" wulf said with a a solem face, to any one with eyes it would be obvious that it was legitimate concern


----------



## Serp (Nov 9, 2009)

Argen was busy wandering around on his own but was having no luck. But then as he walking past Judiciary Square he noticed some fellow kindred, normally he would ignore them but he noticed these ones particulary because they were the ones that he had met at the princes meeting.

Argen swooped by the other kindred and made himself known.
"Indeed you are not alone, but all who dare pass paths with you dare not be an enemy nor pest." In his own convulted way Argen was offering his help at any situation that might have arisen.


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 9, 2009)

*Konrad​*
Looking at Al, the blondie in the suit, he almost asked how he knew. Then again, many vamps had different skills and he didn't want to come off as ignorant. The man didn't have the look of someone who had to rely on their senses for survival, but perhaps nature or discipline had granted him senses beyond normal.

Looking where the infuriated Al was, Konrad had a loose idea. "Good eyes, Al, I'm on it." Konrad declared as he broke toward their watchers at a run, clenching his fists as he did so. 

 Another vamp entered the scene, perhaps they were there on his behalf? No matter, the others could deal with him as necessary. The new vamp didn't look to be a threat.
_
[As far as I know, you'd not be able to tell they were ghouls. Everything else checks out though IIRC, you only need to roll to pierce things like Obfuscate]_


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 9, 2009)

Dawn smiled politely at the contact's gaze.  While she had little experience with Nosferatu she knew better than to judge based on appearance alone.  Lots of fools had tried that with her in the past, granted with different biases.

She kept quiet as the man talked with Wulf, it was obviously a familiar conversation and contacts could be picky around strangers, better not to make the situation any more complicated than it has to be.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 9, 2009)

Diana comes out of hiding as soon as Alphonse starts screaming; she'd expected that this was a bad idea. "Sara Guerrero sent us to meet you," she manages to explain. "...sir."

"Only ten," Amos begins to reply to Wulf, and is then distracted by the angry Tremere. "Man, seriously. Calm down a bit."


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 9, 2009)

*Konrad​*
Dropping his pace as the..uh..."people" came out into the open, Konrad stood between the two groups. A little confused all around. 

_Are these guys support? More contacts? _

"Who the hell is Sara?" he asked bluntly.


----------



## Serp (Nov 9, 2009)

Looking around. "So what seems to be the issue at hand here?" Argen asked aloud.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 9, 2009)

Diana glances from Konrad to Argen and then back to Konrad, who seems a bit more of a threat at the moment. "Sara Guerrero, our mistress," she explains cautiously. "She said something about meeting up with the Gangrel, and that we were to go to Judiciary Square."


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

"Every one slow your role and  Chill da Fuck out!" Wulf said raising his voice activating his discipline of Prescence


----------



## Merodach (Nov 9, 2009)

"The issue at hand..." -- Alphonse took a step forward, staring menacingly at the one who had introduced herself as Diana -- "... is that these half-blooded maggots stepped here unannounced at the bravado of a truly foolish domitor!" He retorted all too aggravated.

"I'll concede that you have the necessary introspection to recognize authority," Alphonse stated with haughty contempt. "And for that alone is that I'm not a stone's throw away from gauging your eyes and tearing through your throats! Sending you lapdogs to watch over us. That's quite the offense! Less forgiving coteries wouldn't think twice as to have you all mutilated, so consider yourselves lucky!"

Alphonse was indeed like most of the Magi in this one thing at least. He didn't like being observed by others from afar without his express acknowledgment. Paranoia was rampant to him when that occurred.

"Unless you have anything of value to add to this night you should turn around and crawl back into your respective shitholes..."

He finished the sentence just as the Toreador made use of his Presence, immediately turning to him. Oddly enough, finding himself under the lure of another as opposed to the zeal of his paranoia was soothing.


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 9, 2009)

*Konrad​*
"I don't know your mistress, nor was I told we were meeting you," Konrad said suspiciously, careful to keep his eyes on the humans. "Do we know Sara? Do we trust her?" he called over his shoulder.

Al's outburst meant a yes to the former, and a no to the latter. Probably. 

 "In any case. If you were sent here to meet us. Why weren't you waiting in plain sight?"


----------



## Serp (Nov 9, 2009)

Argen narrowed his eyes.
"The Gangrel, I see it seems you have had far more luck in this hunt than I. You don't mind if I accompany you?"

Argen could feel the force of the presence, but the madness in him ignored the warning like a cat would when faced with a wolf.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

Wulf shot Alphonse a deadly serious look as he approached the ghouls.

"lets start all start over shall we?"Wulf said in a Authoritative tone that he rarely used, his presence amplifying it


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 9, 2009)

Diana kind of just blinks at Konrad, way too overwhelmed by Alphonse's reaction to come up with much of an excuse for the failed attempt at stealth.

"I'm sure you've all got more important things to do tonight than frighten Ghouls," Amos suggests after another moment.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

Wulf points at Amos "this."


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 9, 2009)

"This...?"


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2009)

Mathew finally got out of the metro and headed back to his office in the 3rd floor. No one was there, as always the human went home to sleep.

He closed and locked the main door behind him and opened up his own office. He locked the door to his own office as well. The window shutters were open during the night, but sooner or later the sun would rise, thus he closed all the shutter, preventing any light from entering or exiting his own room.

While he did that, he had pressed the power button on his computer. A familiar windows sound ringed and he logged into his computer.

He then opened a chat window waiting for a certain hacker to respond.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 9, 2009)

Medea said:


> "This...?"



"uhh...it means i agree" Wulf said hesitantly, to think people called him out of date.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 9, 2009)

Muk said:


> Mathew finally got out of the metro and headed back to his office in the 3rd floor. No one was there, as always the human went home to sleep.
> 
> He closed and locked the main door behind him and opened up his own office. He locked the door to his own office as well. The window shutters were open during the night, but sooner or later the sun would rise, thus he closed all the shutter, preventing any light from entering or exiting his own room.
> 
> ...



This should... probably be PMed.

About computer hackers:

Just about everyone who's been online has run into a computer user operating under a name that's some variant of the word Golconda. This person is, by the way, scary smart.



Zen-aku said:


> "uhh...it means i agree" Wulf said hesitantly, to think people called him out of date.



Amos laughs and shakes his head. "Well? What's going on?"


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 9, 2009)

*Konrad​*
The Brujah shrugged. "Get going then ghoulies, don't let us catch you again. Some of us will be decidedly less forgiving," he said bluntly.

Maybe they'd regret that. But, really, few vamps took to having their ghouls beaten up. There were good grounds...but it didn't make it forgivable.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Dawn smiled politely at the contact's gaze.  While she had little experience with Nosferatu she knew better than to judge based on appearance alone.  Lots of fools had tried that with her in the past, granted with different biases.
> 
> She kept quiet as the man talked with Wulf, it was obviously a familiar conversation and contacts could be picky around strangers, better not to make the situation any more complicated than it has to be.



After finishing his little chat with GOLCOND42 Mathew looked at the text a few more times. However he himself had just too little to go on and to be honest, even though it was a blood hunt ordered by his prince, he had more worries about the current human economic situation. (This is 2008 right?)

Anyways he calls up Dawn and informs her of following.

"Hello Dawn, this is Mathew. I asked a friend of mine and found some information, though I am unsure what to do with it since I am in my office. So I'll just let you know what he told me. 

_Someone named Alcaeus played with fire and got burned. His Final Death reverberated through the Tapestry; more than one Malkavian may have heard it. The Gangrel are divided and the Malkavians isolated. There is something young in the city that wishes to be old._

That's the gist of his message. Hope it'll help you guys further along the way with your investigation.

Keep me updated, should you find something."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 10, 2009)

?What the hell??  Serena thinks turning and looking behind her.  She had a feeling they were being followed but was sure by who.  Every time she turned it seemed like no one was there.  ?Torpor?  They actually attacked them when they were in torpor?  No idea who it could have been either I?m sure??  Serena said biting the nail on her thumb as she thinks.  ?What is being done to figure out what happened??  She asked Kiya while looking toward Sara who was leading her toward the square where her ghouls were.  Still periodically glancing behind her they continue on.


----------



## materpillar (Nov 10, 2009)

Alex arrived at the square just as the ghouls were getting chased away.  Sara obviously had not put forth much thought before acting.  A shocker.  Alex was rather happy to note that it didn't see much had been accomplished yet.

He gave little acknowledgment to the others as he arrived.  Alex didn't feel like attracting much attention to himself


----------



## Merodach (Nov 10, 2009)

"Fuck those worms! We have other things to do anyway..." Alphonse spat lowly, giving the Ghouls one final sideways glare before dismissing them from his thoughts altogether.

He pressed his right thumb and index on the bridge of his nose to calm himself a bit more and bring his mind to focus, and letting out a deep sigh he redirected his attention once more toward Jackson's friend.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 10, 2009)

Dawn ducked away briefly from the conversation to take Mathew's call, "good to hear, thanks for the update.  We're meeting with Wulf's contact now, I'll let you know if we find anything useful."


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 10, 2009)

Sara saw Alphonse spiting at her ghouls and ran towards him.

With an angry face she said; "Please leave them alone I made a mistake and I will tell them to go away. Just don't make a drama out of this I'm sorry in having caused this."

She looked at Diana and Ivan and told them to go back to Frank.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 10, 2009)

Alphonse turned to face Sara and stared at her for in silence for a moment. Then his lips began curling; as the seconds passed the chuckles pushed through, and within no time they turned into a full-blown laugh.

When he finally managed to get a hold of himself, Alphonse shook his head and turned back to Amos.

"If you like your pets so much why don't you go play with them?" He said while still stifling a few chuckles. "Just be grateful you still found them breathing and not missing any limbs.

"Honestly... sending Ghouls to spy on Kindred. Seeing as you're still alive, I guess you haven't made a habit of it. Otherwise I'd be surprised."


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 10, 2009)

"Don't mind Al, he is apparently  afraid of ghouls" Wulf said turning to Sara


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 10, 2009)

*Konrad​*
More and more vamps kept coming. Some, Konrad recognised from their meeting with the Prince, others not so. 

"It's justifiable Jackson, " Konrad added coolly. "Sara sent ghouls to spy on us, fair enough if she'd asked them to tag along, I'd have no problem, but we're supposed to be a group here and that means equal and fair dealings."

_At least on the surface... _

"In any case, shouldn't get down to business? After all, we'd hate to keep Amos waiting" Konrad inclined his head at the contact.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 10, 2009)

Ragormha said:


> *Konrad​*
> "It's justifiable Jackson, " Konrad added coolly. "Sara sent ghouls to spy on us, fair enough if she'd asked them to tag along, I'd have no problem, but we're supposed to be a group here and that means equal and fair dealings."



"In unlife you will be Spied on, betrayed, and and put through Al sorts of cloak and dagger shit, but you have to know how to keep a cool head" Wulf said replying to konrad as much as trying to give Alphonse advice

"but in any case your right, Amos my man we need your help"


----------



## Serp (Nov 10, 2009)

"I must admit." Argen speaking to the rest of the Kindred from a ways behind them, him being not actually apart of their discussions. "I am lost in what exactly is going on, but I can tell you from your auras as well as your manner that something is happening."

((Can I roll to use use Aura Perception on these guys?))


----------



## Merodach (Nov 10, 2009)

"It doesn't really matter." Alphonse said to the Malkavian, already having grown tired of the argument over the Ghouls. "All this yapping back and forth doesn't even have anything to do with our task. We came here to get information, not to argue about pointless things like Ghouls and poor tactics."

He turned once again to Amos, hoping that the matter was done with.

He had chosen to stay quiet out of avoiding exacerbating the distractions even more, but the true thing he was afraid of was not the Ghouls themselves, but rather the implications of their presence had they come from someone outside the Coterie. It meant that someone else had taken interest in the events of that night.

And even though luckily this time it was detected, that opened the Magus' eyes to the possibility that someone else may be watching; someone capable of keeping their presence, and perhaps even their influence, unseen.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 11, 2009)

"You've all been so... busy," Amos says gruffly, "that nobody's bothered to explain to me why any of you are here at all. I can imagine, though... is this related to the task the Prince set you to?

"I can make it easier for you. Whoever's been doing this, they've been covering their tracks real well. Maybe Nathan knows more, but you'd have trouble getting an audience with _him._" He hesitates and considers the problem for a moment, and then shrugs (it looks like a painful maneouvre) and says, "Not that there's nothing funny going on in the city, of course. I been hearing about some mirage, a pretty girl, 17 or so, wandering around the Potomac many mornings, who always disappears just around dawn.

"Not like a vampire, mind. No, from what the witnesses have been saying... one moment she's there, the next she's gone. Could be Obfuscate, but who'd be out that late? Couple people been getting a bit worked up over it, maybe you want to check it out." He shrugs. "Could be it's related."



Serp-a-phobia said:


> "I must admit." Argen speaking to the rest of the Kindred from a ways behind them, him being not actually apart of their discussions. "I am lost in what exactly is going on, but I can tell you from your auras as well as your manner that something is happening."
> 
> ((Can I roll to use use Aura Perception on these guys?))



Aura Perception is something I'll probably use myself, so that if you botch, you won't necessarily know, but sure. Just tell me when.

Errr. I will tell you, however, that you got a ridiculous score on Wulf. I mean, ridiculous. You probably know more about Wulf's emotional state than Wulf does. Or possibly ever has. You're probably going to have some sort of bonuses in the future on anything dealing with Empathy with Wulf, to be honest. *Zen-aku*, if you could write up a complete map of Wulf's emotional make-up or something, that'd be awesome, because we're beyond even five successes here.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Konrad: A pale mottled shift between purple (aggressive) and light green (distrustful), with some fading black veins in the aura. Pale means he's a vampire, the mottled shift means he's confused. Also, _diablerist._

Alphonse: Black with many, many sparkles and some rainbow coloured highlights. Hateful and a magic user. Also, oddly enough, he seems to be a Faerie. A Kiasyd (a Faerie who has been Embraced) perhaps?

Dawn: You're not picking up anything on Dawn. Odd, that.

Amos: Pale browns, a bit of pink, some yellow and more than a touch of green. There's some shifting here, as if he's confused too. The colours indicate bitterness, compassion, idealism, and obsession, respectively. Vampire.

Sara: You have enough successes to get quite a bit off of her. Pretty much everything, though not quite so hardcore as with Wulf.




If you want to Aura Perceive the others, that's fine, but it's getting late now, and I think you've gotten _plenty_ of information as it is.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 11, 2009)

Medea said:


> "
> Errr. I will tell you, however, that you got a ridiculous score on Wulf. I mean, ridiculous. You probably know more about Wulf's emotional state than Wulf does. Or possibly ever has. You're probably going to have some sort of bonuses in the future on anything dealing with Empathy with Wulf, to be honest. *Zen-aku*, if you could write up a complete map of Wulf's emotional make-up or something, that'd be awesome, because we're beyond even five successes here.




*Spoiler*: __ 



a Depressing  gray mist is almost constantly prestn even when his out side actions say other wise, but  streaks of  Vermilion[Happiness] and Gold [Joy] run through it when he looks at his new comrades, in the core of his aura a a a bright brilliant rose color [Love] flares up from time to time that is  surrounded by a pulsing purple [Greed] and thin layer of Silver [Sadness]




hows that?


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 11, 2009)

Dawn waited for the contact to finish before speaking, "Mathew says that the Malkavian's may have some insight.  Malkavian's have a strange sort of magic about them, they react to things they shouldn't know.  It's possible they have some sort of insight into Alcaeus' death."

"It's something to check out between now and morning, I get the feeling that the Prince wants this resolved tonight and I'd hate to waste what little time we have left."



			
				Medea said:
			
		

> Dawn: You're not picking up anything on Dawn. Odd, that.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 11, 2009)

"Heh!" Alphonse shook his head, turning to Dawn. "I reckon we'd have better luck trying to pry information out of a blind deaf-mute than getting some _'insight'_ from the Madness Network." He stated with very little modesty.

"To begin with, half of the Lunatics aren't even aware of their connection, and the way in which it affects them is least of all things uniform. One might experience it as vague whispers, distant and barely intelligible, whereas another might find themselves assailed by it as if shouted at by an angry mob."

Sighing, he gave a single step in Argen's direction. "I guess it all depends on how our Malkavian companions relate to it." He added, staring at the Vampire with slight curiosity.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 11, 2009)

Dawn shrugged, "no one ever said it would be easy.  If you've got other ideas by all means share them.  I'm just nervous about the idea of waiting until nearly dawn on the hunch that these things are related."


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 11, 2009)

(I wonder if I can sidle in..?)

As the kindred and their toys chattered about, LK trodded towards them at the square.  Dressed in fashionable yet casual attire, the chubby walked a steady pace with one eye closed, he gave them each a once over, but didn't force eye contact.  (aura perception).  His steps were loud, but not ominous.  He wanted to make sure noone thought him to be creeping about.  Having made out who the contact was, LK proceeded up to him and gave a slight nod.  "It is to the sadness of my mistress to hear of what has passed.  She sends her condolences, and hopes that I may be of some assistance."  He had a ...quirk about his speech.  He smiled demurely, then turned to once again take in the crowd.

"My name is LK, of the clan Toreador."  He gave a strange nod, then resumed taking in his surroundings.  Always kept an eye on the group, though.  Never know what could pop out behind people.


----------



## Serp (Nov 11, 2009)

Argen looked back at the others. He then sighed.
"Make no mistake in thinking the Malkavians are weak. Yes we may be fractured but it through that fractured mirror that we see all the points the reflection has to offer."

He ran his hand through his hair, "Yes I have picked up something from the madness network, it was not vivid nor was it lucid. And for that reason I decided not to disclose it until I had talked it over with another Malkavian primarily my sire, as not to give meddlesome information that would just lead our brains astray and tie our connections into a knot of confusion."


----------



## Merodach (Nov 11, 2009)

"Oh, I would never dare think of you as beings in any way weak." Alphonse quickly responded in a sort of apologetic way, emphasizing with his words with a subtle shaking of his head. "After all, you're nothing if not full of awe-striking surprises." He added.

"You Malkavians are by far the most fascinating of all Kindred we have encountered over the centuries." He said in a disturbingly sincere way, taking a couple more steps toward Argen.

It was true. The insight that the Malkavians held, their unique perspective into the finer trappings of the world, it was something that Tremere had been intrigued by for a very long time. Only their madness held them back from attaining true greatness.

"So, what can you tell us, then? Can you... tell us anything?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 11, 2009)

"So perhaps a visit to your Sire is in order?"  Dawn sighed inwardly, hunting may have to wait another night.

She glanced at the newcomer, considering him a moment.  Their group obviously had a blending in problem.  "LK?  I'm Dawn, we'll be out of your way in a moment."


----------



## Serp (Nov 11, 2009)

Argen running a hand through he hair spoke up.
"I felt fire and blood. An old house, and foreign tongue. And betrayal."
Argen sighed, "Everything else is far to refracted to draw sense or explain to others. Hence I would like to meet with other Malkavians and discuss it, before we act on it."


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 11, 2009)

*Konrad​*
Content to sit back and gather information, Konrad had to admit they had very little to work with. Amos had been less than helpful, but hey, at least it was a _something_. Even knowing the person they were dealing with was careful enough not to leave traces was information. The girl...that was a lead too.

The Malkavians had been depressingly sparse with their knowledge, but Konrad hadn't expected much. Perhaps though, a foreigner who was close to them? But, their group was getting far too large, especially with some new Toreador showing up. 

"Alright, so end of the line, so we still don't know jack," Konrad started roughly. He wanted action, to be doing something. "It's a bit silly to waste the night here then, we should best busy ourself chasing the leads we have. There's this girl, the Gangrel, and maybe Wilder has something to do with all this."

"So I reckon we should break up and pursue different sources. I'll rock on up to the Potomac and see if this 'girl' yields anything. Al, would you come? You have good eyes and if this girl is slippery, well, I can't imagine anyone better. Argen, you too. If anyone will know what she is, I think it'd be you Malkavs. I can provide the muscle in case we need to trap her... Anyone else up for it?"

"We still have each other's numbers, so we'll be in touch."After a moment Konrad added.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

LK nodded to Dawn.  "Oh you're no trouble.  I'm here to help you lot, actually."  He glanced at Alphonse with brows furrowed, but said nothing.

Turning to Konrad, LK lifted a hand to get his attention, his accent tipping through.  "What information do we have already?  Like anything besides a suspect?  A crime scene might be nice."  He smiled, simply.  Oddly pleasant reaction for such grim work.


----------



## materpillar (Nov 12, 2009)

Alex glanced around.  He was getting rather bored of these dead ends.  This ghost girl at least seemed remotely interesting. Sara could hold down the fort and report in whatever else interesting the others found. Alex's stomach curled as he stepped towards the Brujah and weakly managed "I-I'm coming too."

Damn his shyness.  It was such a pain in the ass.


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 12, 2009)

*Konrad​*
"The only 'suspect' we have is Jonathan Wilder, you know. The guy the Prince just called a Blood Hunt on?" Konrad said dryly.  "But aside from that, and excuse the rudeness, but the Prince didn't see fit to let you in on anything...why should I presume to?"

Konrad nodded at Alex, "Okay, Gangrel. "


----------



## Vergil (Nov 12, 2009)

Mion had gleaned as much information as she was going to get from the conversation Serena was having with Kiya, though the stuttering she displayed lmost sent Mion into a murderous rage.

She had been in the square for a while, just listening to the others and picking up information. Mion noticed another Malkavian. She knew about him, Argentum Surio, Mion had a way to go before reaching his status, though being "known" in the vampire world was of little concern to her.

She wanted power. Nothing more.

She walked up to him confidently, her dark hair flowing elegantly behind her. She had no need for niceties with another Malkavian. The polite Japanese girl was merely an act. This Masquerade was neccesary but infuriating. She wanted blood and power and to kill anyone that stands in her way.

"Argen. We need to talk." she said curtly, dropping formalities and smalltalk, "My nightmares have intensified and have been....driving me crazy." she smirked at the remark.

She looked at the others who had noted her entrance. She resisted the urge to hurl expletives at them. "The thoughts of betrayal and the...feeling of fire. Burning, scratching, and the wonderous screams that accompany it. I died in agony...or they did...." Mion couldn't help but smile, she loved to torture, it was her favourite past time but she also loved to feel pain too. The nightmare, though it had awakened her many times during the last few days, made her feel a little...excited. She bit her bottom lip as she recalled it.

"A pretty face too, sucking all of the blood out of me. Ahhh!" she fell to her knees as she lost control of her legs and panted. "I need to feed. Right now." Mion said looking around with a mad hunger. It would be an early breakfast, she normally fed before the sun came up and she went to sleep.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 12, 2009)

"Heh..."

Alphonse glanced at Konrad, slightly surprised that it would be the Brujah of all people that would decide to take action during this moment of crossroad they found themselves they standing on.

"Well... I suspect it's a ghost, but I can't be sure of anything until I've seen this _'girl'_ myself, so yeah, I'll go with you. Whether _'she'_ relates to this or not is too soon to tell, but more often than not unusual events that take place in unison tend to be. I don't have an issue with the Gangrel tagging along, but I don't know if Argen would prefer to meet with his Sire..." -- He gave the Malkavian a fleeting glance. -- "... Wasn't there supposed to be another one of them in the coterie? A girl. Where is she?" 

He hadn't seen the girl since they had left the Library, but he remembered her antics all too well and was sure that she was one of the Lunatics.

"As for our newest friend the Toreador." He turned to LK. "Konrad is right. We have no obligation to share any information with you. Although..." He grabbed his chin with his left hand and smiled. "We'd be willing to trade if you know anything of value... Oh! That reminds me, Dawn!"

His eyes trained of the woman, Alphonse tried to appear as unconcerned as he could, even though he had more than enough reasons to be the opposite.

"Is there anything else Matthew told you about Alcaeus' death?"

Just then and there the Malkavian girl made her presence known to him, and possibly to the rest of the group. Why hadn't he noticed her before? It didn't matter. What mattered, though, was what she shared with Argen; a tale of fire and pain, and death. Watching her tell the story through the tint of her madness was a spectacle in itself.

"Fascinating, aren't they..." Alphonse said to no one in particular. "So he _was_ Diablerized." He added right after the girl's last few words reached his ears.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 12, 2009)

"Fascinating?" Mion said standing up and looking Alphonse dead in the eye, "my dear, I can show you 'fascinating' if you so wish. A world that your eyes can't see." her own eyes were lit with a fire. He was a Tremere, who saw everything as test subjects, or at least that was Mion's opinion of them. She didn't much care for that at all.

"Tell me, have you truly ever let yourself go?" her feminine body was pressed up against his, her looks were certainly something she prided herself on and had, had more than her fair share of compliments, "truly let yourself go and just go with your instincts." her breasts pushed up against his arm. 

"I'll show you things you can't find in any book." she gave a wicked smile and backed away. "However in the meantime, we should probably head out, as much as I enjoy standing here, dawn is but a few hours away and I want to get to the bottom of this as soon as possible."


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

(Time check?  Or daylight watch?)
He could almost feel the insanity bleeding off of her in waves.  'So _this_ was a Malkavian.'  He'd only heard so much from all the other Clans.  We really were such a petty race when one thought about it for too long.  Her sudden shift into bloodlust was a familiar feeling, though.  One that he was aware of enough to not toy with at the moment.


Adrammelech said:


> "As for our newest friend the Toreador." He turned to LK. "Konrad is right. We have no obligation to share any information with you. Although..." He grabbed his chin with his left hand and smiled. "We'd be willing to trade if you know anything of value... Oh! That reminds me, Dawn!"


His head turned like a pivot, eyes following the mouths of speaking parties, but LK made no more pleasantries.  Giving a defeated shrug, he leveled his eyes at Alphonse with an expression that asked 'now what?' since actual progress and pleasing The Prince obviously wasn't on HIS agenda.  

A small smile passed his lips at the attempt to stay cool, but LK said nothing.

That is until.  "Actually, Dawn is over there."  He offered helpfully, pointing to the one who had introduced her self as such."  Ok, maybe a little bit of playing.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 12, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> ?What the hell??  Serena thinks turning and looking behind her.  She had a feeling they were being followed but was sure by who.  Every time she turned it seemed like no one was there.  ?Torpor?  They actually attacked them when they were in torpor?  No idea who it could have been either I?m sure??  Serena said biting the nail on her thumb as she thinks.  ?What is being done to figure out what happened??  She asked Kiya while looking toward Sara who was leading her toward the square where her ghouls were.  Still periodically glancing behind her they continue on.



((In case you missed it Medea))

Serena saw the group before but kept her distance as she waited for Kiya's last response.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 12, 2009)

"Fire and Diablerie.  That doesn't strike me as something a ghost might do."  Dawn looks at the Tremere oddly, "fire is an unusual vampire talent.  I don't suppose it means anything to you?"

"Matthew?  He simply said that the Malkavians were acting oddly in the wake of the death."


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 12, 2009)

Whoops! Sorry, love. And your explication is just fine, Zen-aku.

_"What is being done?" Kiya replies after a moment. "*You're* what's being being done, Serena. I'm not sure what exactly Art Morgan is playing at, but... why do you think *three *Gangrel are involved in your mission?_


----------



## Merodach (Nov 12, 2009)

Alphonse shuddered a bit as Mion walked away, staring at her the whole time with puzzlement. He found Malkavians fascinating, true, but all his knowledge of their ways made him more than wary of falling into their games. He then proceded to shrug off the Toreador's backhanded remark; he wasn't about to fall into his game either, but for different reasons, mostly because he found his entire kind annoying to no end.

Then Dawn's words reached his ears and struck a nerve.

"Oh! You couldn't possibly be insinuating that one of my own has something to do with these killings, could you? Because, let me tell you, if that was the case, then there wouldn't be a need for this coterie." He sneered.

"You see, unlike _others_, we Tremere don't take matters of treason at all lightly. If you don't believe me just ask our antitribu, or rather the ashes that are left of it, scattered all over Mexico City!"

With a huff, Alphonse turned away. _Sabbat reject..._ He said to himself in the back of his mind.


----------



## Worm Juice (Nov 12, 2009)

Sara still stood in the crowd of vampires in judiciary square, she looked at them and asked all of them; "I'm interested in working along with all of you but first I gotta know if any of you seriously has anything against us gangrels."

She looked away and saw Serena standing far away. Suddenly she could sense something, a freezing feeling through her spine, she became aware it was a spirit...

(Medea, is it possible Sara gets info of a spirit? And if yes could you roll the dice for me please?)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 12, 2009)

Dawn replied to Alphonse with a hint of annoyance, "there are no accusations against you here.  Tremere are well known to be versed in unusual abilities, I merely thought you might have some knowledge worth sharing on this subject."  She snorted dismissively at him, "obviously I was mistaken.  Odd that you would be so defensive though."  She smiled innocently at him.

Then to Sara, "Gangrels?  Trust me darling, I'm the last person you'll find to have tribal prejudice here."


----------



## Merodach (Nov 12, 2009)

"Humph!" Alphonse's eyes rolled while still keeping his back turned on Dawn, followed by a sigh. He didn't trust this woman, not enough to go about talking about the finer workings of Thaumaturgy with her. Not to mention that, should Magic be involved, the matter was best kept to be handled by the Clan, and not the agents of the Prince.

She was in part right, though, he had to acknowledge that.

Vampires in general were haunted by an almost preternatural fear of fire, second only to their fear of sunlight, so it was not something a Kindred would make use of so lightly. But then again, that didn't preclude them from doing so, and just because there was fire involved that didn't automatically mean that it was the work of Thaumaturgy. There were other ways to produce fire, or something similar to it at the very least.

"If you must know..." He started, speaking slowly and somewhat forcibly. "It is possible... for some of us to... produce feats of Magic that involve... fire..."--his talking pace picked up at this point--"... But like I said, if that was the case, then we wouldn't be here." He finished with another sigh.

Then turning to Sara, he said. "You're only as good to my eyes as what your talents allow you to accomplish. Your bloodline is inconsequential."


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 12, 2009)

...unusual abilities such as fire and Diablerie. XD *amused*



Orangefucker said:


> Sara still stood in the crowd of vampires in judiciary square, she looked at them and asked all of them; "I'm interested in working along with all of you but first I gotta know if any of you seriously has anything against us gangrels."
> 
> She looked away and saw Serena standing far away. Suddenly she could sense something, a freezing feeling through her spine, she became aware it was a spirit...
> 
> (Medea, is it possible Sara gets info of a spirit? And if yes could you roll the dice for me please?)



You want to use your Medium merit to try to obtain information? Mmkay. Let's see... I'll roll you a Manipulation+Subterfuge and then a Charisma+Empathy (difficulty 8 where additional successes on the first roll decrease the difficulty of the second), and if you succeed at both, they'll be willing to talk.

10,8,8,7 at diff 8, and then 8,4,4 at diff 5. So a success.

You'll also roll a Perception+Occult at difficulty 7 to see if there are any spirits around that you notice. I just rolled you one and you succeeded, but in the future, that should come before you notice anyone floating about.

_______


*Spoiler*: __ 



_You feel cold, as if ice is seeping into your spine, holding you frozen in time. A voice, young and female, laughs in your ear, soft and fragile, and the sound nearly threatens to tear you apart. "Are you sure you want to simply walk into this, Childe?" she whispers, and you can hear a hint of an accent in her faint voice. "There is no sin in hunting the Hunters, and I would not see him... *them* harmed for a crime of necessity."_




Anyone with Auspex can roll Perception+Subterfuge, difficulty 7, to pick up the other side of this conversation, though the first exchange will be lost on you, unless there's another medium I'm forgetting about.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

((I'll take that roll))

LK shifted on his feet a bit as he watched the kindred argue.  Was this really the time for us to be pushing to control the situation.  _"So how certain are we, my apologies you that fire and torpor were involved?  And if we are sure of these things then can we atleast visit where this took place?  I am self admitted Johnny-Come-Lately, but this is a hunt."_  As he spoke his eyes moved between Dawn and Alphonse. 

With attention moving to him, he smiled lightly and took a step back, hands exiting his pockets.  _"I'm as tolerant as the next caitiff, but we are beasts non?"_  His hands raised and his smile remained.  _"Let us discuss our good points later and currently get on with our business."_  His smile, as well as his arms dropped.  _"Not to be rude, of course.  I just figure the quicker we get on the move, the less chance we have of losing him.  If we haven't already."_  He shrugged and returned his hands to his pockets.  Mental lip bite, PP always did call me too chatty.


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 12, 2009)

*Konrad​*
"Well it is Argen's choice," Konrad replied to Al with a gesture to the Malkavian. " I just figured a different point of view could be useful and from I've seen, you don't get much more different than a Malkavian. " 

Konrad pointedly ignored the Japanese girl Malkavian's emotional state, which seemed very, very unstable. Even for a Malkavian, unless they were _all_ like that. Konrad almost shuddered at the thought. But what she said was interesting, especially if it was true.  

Turning to Sara and her Gangrel comment, Konrad just shrugged before replying. "I don't know any or enough Gangrel. You've got balls, you're supposed to be loyal. I've heard you're handy in a fight. But I don't have a reason to hate ya.  Don't give me one, and we should be fine. If you do...well...we'll see just how 'handy' you are." Konrad finished casually, it wasn't so much a threat as a statement. A sort of _'don't mess with me, I won't mess with you'_

The new Toreador, LK, did have a good point though. "Almost time to be heading off then, crew," Konrad said gesturing to the people he'd elected to investigate the girl. "we got a ride?"


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 12, 2009)

@ Agmaster: Two successes, so you can pick up the rest.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 12, 2009)

"I just think we should run down all possible leads."  Dawn shrugs slightly, "we still have a few hours before morning, even if it is this 'ghost' we couldn't do anything but wait on that front."



Medea said:


> ...unusual abilities such as fire and Diablerie. XD *amused*



((Just for the record, Dawn's logic here.  Diablerie isn't "unusual" as far as vampiric abilities go however it does directly implicate a vampire rather than a hunter or some other supernatural type.))

((Fire is far more interesting.  While it could be possible, if unusual, for a vampire to use fire mundanely as a weapon without triggering a fear response the problem with this is if you are (as above) planning on using Diablerie to steal the vampire's power you would need to use only so much fire that you hurt them but not kill them.  With (for example) a flamethrower this is a very tough order.  Walking around with a flamethrower will also attract some attention.))

((Magical fire, on the other hand, may be able to attack more precisely.  Heck, as far as Dawn knows there's some sort of 'cage of fire' magical ability that would paralyze the target in order to make a quick and neat Diablerie.))


----------



## Kuno (Nov 12, 2009)

A deep sigh escaped Serena at Kiya’s words.  “I was afraid of that…” She said pinching the bridge of her nose with her left hand.  “Do you happen to know where their haven was?  Is it nearby?”  She asked the questions quickly as she tentatively moved closer to the group.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 12, 2009)

Medea said:


> .
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



((I'll try that. I got the acute hearing too so does that mean the difficulty is 5? sorry, just trying to get my head round the dice system. So, would I get 4 dice (3 perception, 1 subterfuge)....and then roll. so then every die above 5 would be a success and it would be cancelled out by any below 5 - then the average is taken? So anyways if I'm successful can I begin creating a psychological profile of this person to find any personality flaws and see if there is any weakness I can exploit?))

Mion felt a chill. How wonderful. The voice made her feel tortured, as if she wanted to tear her eyes out. She would remember the feeling and try to have some of her...patients feel the same thing. first cause them to be uncomfortable and then use her incubus passion to amplify it. How interesting, she thought to herself, giggling slightly at the anticipation of the screams.

The voice was speaking to her. Was this another test? Another hallucination? It was like no other she felt and so thought it was real. A young voice, threatening her. Threatening her!

"I shall very much enjoy meeting you. I feel we have many things to...talk...about." she said slowly. Mion was attempting to figure out what kind of a person she was, it would be easy to say 'evil' and leave it at that, but people were such complex things. There was a reason behind everything. Mion loved unlocking those particular puzzles, finding out the dark secrets, and then using them to her advantage.

"A crime of neccissity?" she wondered, a cornered tiger is at their most dangerous. Her psychiatry degree was at work as she applied the many motivations behind the act of killing. "Self defence is totally understandable....but straight up homocide is so much more fun." she laughed


----------



## Serp (Nov 12, 2009)

Argen was thinking to himself and was lost in his jungle of thoughts for a decent while. Mion had started to talk to others and Argen was oblivious. Then he snapped out of it.
He looked at the Malkavian girl and smiled.
"I have felt all that you have felt and more, but it seems to take its toll on your body and mind far worse than on my own. I have been through countless treks of the mind through the madness network, none asked for. But I understand what you are feeling and offer empathy."
He smiled.

He turned to Konrad, "I shall accompany you."

He turned to Mion and looked deeply at her. "I would like to talk more, but for now dawn is approaching, and I have matters to attend to. Our shared vision has more to be revealed. But I wished to visit my Sire, if you could go in my steed if you are not busy. I am sure she will give you succour from dawn. And then later we could extrapolate the vision. I am sure someone older and wiser in the ways of the network could help. That is of course if you can comply."


----------



## Merodach (Nov 12, 2009)

Sighing, Alphonse walked over to Konrad and Argen. Both seemed somewhat anxious to leave and, quite frankly, so was he.

"Let's go then..." He said; his words and sight mainly focused on Konrad. "I don't think Argen owns a car,"--in fact he'd be quite surprised if the Malkavian could even drive at all--"and you and I certainly don't, so I suppose we could just walk, or grab a cab...?" He shrugged.

"All that matters is that we get moving. I've grown tired of standing here doing nothing."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 12, 2009)

"Empathy?" Mion looked at Argen, "Why? I embrace it!" she got close to Argen and pulled him deeper into her eyes.

"Madness like this is a blessing. A boon. I can see Argen, I can see everything." Mion's look was quite mad. Perhaps it was the desire to feed, but her breathing had become erratic and her eyes darted from one place to the other as if trying to focus on something. Her thoughts though quelled as she thought of her love. Her mentor. Argen mentioning his own brought her back down. Though physically she was a bit more stable, mentally her beliefs stood firm.

"The more you try and fight it honey, the less you will enjoy it. We're immortal! Feeding is the best feeling ever, I can do things I could never even drreeeeam of doing now. I can see and hear things others can't." she smiled ear to ear.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 12, 2009)

Kunoichirule said:


> A deep sigh escaped Serena at Kiya?s words.  ?I was afraid of that?? She said pinching the bridge of her nose with her left hand.  ?Do you happen to know where their haven was?  Is it nearby??  She asked the questions quickly as she tentatively moved closer to the group.



_"No," Kiya replies. "I'm afraid that much is still unknown to us."_



Vergil said:


> ((I'll try that. I got the acute hearing too so does that mean the difficulty is 5? sorry, just trying to get my head round the dice system. So, would I get 4 dice (3 perception, 1 subterfuge)....and then roll. so then every die above 5 would be a success and it would be cancelled out by any below 5 - then the average is taken? So anyways if I'm successful can I begin creating a psychological profile of this person to find any personality flaws and see if there is any weakness I can exploit?))



Nah, acute hearing isn't going to help you hear something that's not strictly vocal. The Auspex let's you notice at all, but the other shouldn't really apply. Though I did roll for you and you succeeded, so it's fine.

The spirit isn't really going to be speaking to you, though. It's really only interested in Sara because of the Medium ability. Without that, you probably can't cajole it into talking.



Serp said:


> But I wished to visit my Sire, if you could go in my steed if you are not busy. I am sure she will give you succour from dawn. And then later we could extrapolate the vision. I am sure someone older and wiser in the ways of the network could help. That is of course if you can comply."



Hah. Your sire is _not_ going to like Mion. _At all._ She doesn't go for the fullblown Malkavian crazy. If you've got a cell phone, though, you could just call her.


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 12, 2009)

*Konrad​*
The Brujah nodded. "Same here Al. Alright we'll grab a cab when we're far enough away. Let's go, Argen, Alex." Konrad put a bit of his edge to his voice for Argen to pull him away from the girl.  

_Jesus. God damn freaky-ass Malkavs. Argen here is alright, but *her* sire must have been high when he turned her over_ Konrad thought as he turned up toward the Potomac. _Good thing we're going, if that psycho doesn't shut up I'm going to pummel her 'till she does._

"You've got our numbers, give us a call if something comes up. We'll do likewise if there's anything to this girl," Konrad addressed the bulk of the group over his shoulder.


----------



## Serp (Nov 12, 2009)

Argens mind flickered and for a while he was himself but not himself. Halfway to becoming the dark desire. His smile was the same but there was that darker message in them. 
"You foolish girl, to empathise means to share feelings. I offer my empathy meaning I know what it feels to feel. Everything you feel, I feel, right now I feel it. Your hunger gripping my own and easing it forward. I empathise the madness, as does all Malkavians do, we have a network of pure empathy. Don't lecture me on the joys of madness. I am free, freer than you. Your are still many moons shy of my level. I feed when I need not, and restrain myself when I want to, the times to release and control the madness that is my demention."

He gripped her with his hands.
"My madness, is what keeps me sane. Shifty and feeling each experience if it were new. I could rip your throat and dance in your vitae, washing myself with your ignorance. But I restrain myself for the joy of knowing I could, the strain of holding myself back and the beauty of rethinking this thought over and over again support me, paining and hurting myself for access to more later tickles my soul. Make no mistake I am insane the purest kind."

He hand his hand through his hair and ruffled it. "You can do more than you ever dreamed, good for you. My mind is so fractured I do not dream online die while in temporary torper."

"For me to Empathise with you, it an easy task, bit for you to empathise with me, if you were to venture into my cavern of a mind, your state now would be the sane one."

He let go of her and ran his hand through his hair again smoothing it down. Argen turned to Konrad.

"Auto-mobile? No thank you. I shall stride to our destination, although riding atop a beast of metal may prove adequete, of we must travel this way." He was Argen again and ready to leave, he would allow the girl to speak once more then he had to leave. The roots of Atrum coming out for a peak, if Atrum had come out, his way of life was different to argen they shared thoughts but not belief Atrum would do all that he as Argen had boasted about. One side that created the tortures with his brilliant mind the other so lost in it he carries them out. The true demention of Surio was the acts of his desire. 


((Argen does not like tech at all. And he suggested the Sire before Mion went psycho.))


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



you can hear a hint of an accent in her faint voice_. "There is no sin in hunting the Hunters, and I would not see him... *them* harmed for a crime of necessity."_


LK was still as he watched the girl, a stark change from his constant shifting about.  It passed though as he quickly took note of the continuing conversation.  More posturing.  He tried to hold his tongue, but instead opted to just comment on something else. 

LK favored Mion with a pleasant look.  _"It's ironic isn't it?  A veritable predator hunted and slain.  Then again, maybe he was the hunter and his prey managed to defend themselves.  Laws of the wild and all that."_  He gave a polite nod to the Japanese girl, but did not spend to much time focused on her as she seemed...busy. 

He cocked his head and watched Argens friendly? chat up of Mion.  Oh this was going to be a slow night.  He turned to Alphonse, mumbling the first part with a heavy accent of some kind before being proper audible.  _"but you can't rush art...Mind if I throw in for the cab?" _ He kept both the vampire he was addressing and the pair in visual range.  So much to take in, so much going on.  ((sidenote Medea, I did ask if I could use aura perception when I first came in.  I just like to get a read of the vibe))


----------



## Merodach (Nov 12, 2009)

Staring at Argen somewhat blankly at Argen while he spoke to the girl, Alphonse found himself fascinated by both their displays of madness. Were he a Toreador he would be lost in thrall at their performance. At the same time slight streaks of fright surged from each of his fleeting thoughts. What they were dealing with here was most definitely beyond the edges of all measure of reason.

He turned to Konrad once more and whispered: "Are you sure about taking that cab?"

His sight then trained on LK, frowning. "I suppose you can come with us if Konrad and Argen have no objection. The more perspectives we have on this the better."

((I suspect it might be one hell of a cab ride if we do take it. ))


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 12, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certainly. Though I appear to have not rolled very well:

Alphonse: Nothing.
Argentum: Pale (vampire).
Konrad: Pale (vampire).
Dawn: Nothing.
Mion: The pale swirling green of obsessive psychosis.
Sara: Pale (vampire).
Serena: A pale mottled mix orange and violet (confused fear and excitement). You can probably pick up enough from her to figure out what's going on.
Wulf, over at the edge: A depressing grey with touches of vermillion (happiness), but at the moment he's really just intrigued and thoughtful, with a touch of disturbed over the situation.

That should give you enough to work with, I think. Alex seems to be hiding anyway.


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 12, 2009)

*Konrad​*
Hearing Argen's words, Konrad twisted his mouth distastefully. _It had to be cars. He couldn't hate something harmless, like pillows._ It might make travelling with him quite hard.

"It'd be good to cut some time off...but Argen might freak out and if he drops the ball in a cab...well...need I say more?" Konrad replied to Al. "'Sides, with LK that makes five. Unless we want jack the cabbie, I don't see how we're gonna fit."

To LK Konrad nodded, "I don't have a problem with you rolling with us. Argen?"


----------



## Serp (Nov 12, 2009)

"I can sit on the roof, four plus the beastmaster inside, I perched on top." Looking over LK. "No no problem at all."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 12, 2009)

“Alright Kiya, thanks.  I will call later…” With those last words Serena pulled the phone from her ear and pressed the button which ended the call.  “Not much information from the clan.” she said softly as she watched her phone go dark.  “Now why would they send three of us with out at least giving us some information to go on.”  Serena closed her eyes for a moment while she remembered what Kiya had said then looked forward at the rest.  ‘I don’t even know how I will be able to tell…’ She paused shaking her head.  ‘Not yet.’  She watched as the others began to move and she caught that one of the Malkavians preferred to walk.  

Not that she was fond of their clan but she thought she would find out what was going on since she missed most by talking to Kiya.  And, Serena didn’t like being cooped up in a vehicle that wasn’t her own.  ‘I have to remember to go back and get it later.’ she thought before quickening her step and falling in next to the Argen.  “I’ll w-walk with you.” she said quietly.  "If you still want to walk..." she adds the bit after hearing Konrad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 13, 2009)

While every one had been talking wulf and Amos had gone of to the side, talking quietly amongst them selves

"Shit!" Wulf cursed loud enough to be herd by the others


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 13, 2009)

"Just keep an eye open, kid," Amos says, deadly serious. "Be careful. Luck to all of you; hope to see you around." With that farewell, he wanders away and quickly vanishes.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 13, 2009)

Dawn will ride with the  others in a taxi, she keeps quiet as the others break off, apparently lost in her own thoughts.  After a moment she'll pull out her phone and send a text to Mathew outlining what little they had found so far, perhaps he was having better luck.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 13, 2009)

Wulf gives a nod to amos as he leaves

Turning on his heel wulf's frustration very evident, as he walks forward


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 13, 2009)

*Konrad​*
"Well LK, looks like you're in," Konrad said with a thumbs-up gesture to punctuate.

"Args, man, you need to realise that's not possible. You can't just sit on a cab. People would notice," Konrad said sceptically at the Malkavian's suggestion. Carefully avoiding mention of how _crazy_ the idea was.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 13, 2009)

Mion smiled at the display of insanity. This is how Malkavians should be, she rather fancied herself like the Fairy Queen, her beauty causing madness. It was clear however that Argen was insane. Her experience working with patients immediately picked up on his demention.

"Who, I wonder, are you? Or are you the real Argen?" she whispered. Her eyes too changed, the madness in them focussed becoming much more dark and focussed, when she wanted to be she was a rather intimidating person. "You feed when you need not? It is you that is foolish, sir. Three times, that is all you should need to, so says my love." she said referring to her mentor. 

Her thoughts drifted and as Argen brought her close to him, her mind began seeing things again. Mion looked up at the face of the man holding her and did not see Argen's but the face of her Love. She referred to him as sensei. He had finished talking and turned to leave, Mion spun him around once more and had a completely different look in her eye now. One that was hopelessly in love.

"Sensei! you have returned! Oh I knew you would. I knew you would!" She launched herself futher into Argens arms and kissed him passionately. As she did, as pure instinct she used her incubus passion, to heighten his feelings for her, unaware that it was Argen she was doing it to and not her Sensei. "Please Sensei, please stay with me longer this time. Only you can..satisfy me..." she said, blushing slightly. A sight not many saw from the otherwise dark and twisted Mion.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2009)

Medea said:


> That should give you enough to work with, I think. Alex seems to be hiding anyway.


((Good call.))
_"Huh?  Oh yeah, no problem."  _He absently nodded at Argen.  He was distracted.  Nah, that was just an excuse.  But Serena had certainly caught his attention.  He focused a little more on her, but kept quiet.   

Eventually he smiled at Konrad.  _"Really now?  A clever use of obsfuscation would fix that problem, non?  Kidding kidding, masquerade and all that.  Despite it being made to conceal..."_  He rolled his eyes, resuming focus on and this time speaking to Serena ((who is near Argens, who is embraced with Mion, who are still near us if mental google maps is working still))  _"I imagine they have faith in us?  Or atleast it appears so."  _He offered calmly.  _"Maybe we should get two cabs.  Can't someone here make them forget they drove us around?  Wait...am I the only one here who takes the metro?"  _He tapped a foot, stopping himself.  'Fucking chatty cathy.  Ugh, PP's right.  I'm never going to be cool.'


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 13, 2009)

*Konrad​*
"What the hell is Obsfuscation?" Konrad asked bluntly, albeit a little distracted by the two Malkavians. 

_God. Damn._ he half expected the girl to eat Argen or some jazz.

[Funny story. Konrad has, in fact, so little occult and vampiric knowledge to not even have a dot. He doesn't even know what all the clans are, let alone specific disciplines outside of the Brujah. Maybe he'll have ideas of some.]


----------



## Merodach (Nov 13, 2009)

"The power to Obfuscate..." Alphonse started somewhat absently as his eyes remained anchored to Mion and Argen. "Is an art of the bloodlines. It bestows upon the Kindred the power to conceal herself from other's sight. It is common among _Assassins_ and _Serpents_, and the Malkavians often bear it, but I'd say it's almost proprietary of the Nosferatu."

He turned to Konrad and LK, and sighed. "It is by no means infalible, though. And uh..."--He sideglanced back at the Malkavians for a second--"... given the circumstances, I can't be sure that he'll be able to muster the clarity of mind to activate it, if he _does_ have it."

In that moment, Alphonse's ears picked up on heavy steps. He turned to the source almost reflexively only to find a flustered Jackson walking about. The Magus furrowed his brow, wondering what could be bothering him.

"Is everything okay, Jackson?"


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 13, 2009)

*Konrad​*
"The more you know..." Konrad said, a note of interest. It might be worth asking Al for a brief lesson. _Gee, who'd have known vamps could do that too. _ He remained silent as to who and what, _Assassins and Serpents_ were. 

Sure, Konrad knew vamps had a whole slew of powers. He assumed they could do more, but some of what they could do was just surprisingly. Other times he was shocked to find what couldn't be done. He himself could move faster than any normal person at need, and he could lift truly massive amounts. More so if he expended blood. Hell, even without spending blood he knew that he could lift two grown men and beat down doors with little trouble. He knew it, because he'd done it.  

"Anyway, I'd say we'd be safer to leg it. Or take the metro as LK said."


----------



## Kuno (Nov 13, 2009)

With Mion’s exuberance Serena stumbles away from Argen, or more likely quickly moves away from the pair.  Her eyes widen and she shakes her head at the obvious insanity coming of the Malkavians.  “That is…” she can’t say anymore as she turns away in disgust.

Her feline eyes fell to LK as he spoke to her.  Serena gives him a nod in agreement then lets her eyes fall away, the shyness taking over.  “I-I don’t know if-f the metro is a g-good idea…” she mumbles glancing back to Mion and Argen.  “They m-might get us k-kicked off.” she clears her throat once again at the sight and tries to keep her baser instincts at bay.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2009)

He tsk'd silently at Konrad's lack of know-how.  But this wasn't the time for teaching lessons.  He shifted and nodded in agreement with Alphonse's take on the situation.  Part of his vision remained on the pair, pondering them.  "Gentlemen.  As beautiful as the true embracing of your insanity is..."  His voice picked up to be more audible.  "...could we please revel in our nature while en route?"  Concurrence or not, it was time to go.

Before leaving LK smiled warmly, Serena's skittishness not lost to him.  "You do bring up a good point.  I guess we all are just following the whims of the pair, then.  Seeing as noone's called the cab yet and well...closed spaces and bouts of insanity probably don't mix, I am good with..what was that phrase 'hoofing it'?"  He shifted about, despite the mingling of the malks he was getting bored.

 ((IF LK knows the direction in which the site is, then he starts trodding along that way.  If not, he is pretty much waiting for someone who looks like they know where to go to follow.))


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 13, 2009)

_*

In that moment, Alphonse's ears picked up on heavy steps. He turned to the source almost reflexively only to find a flustered Jackson walking about. The Magus furrowed his brow, wondering what could be bothering him.

"Is everything okay, Jackson?"*_

Wulf looked at, Alphonse, then at the malkavians actually sneering at them Distrustfully

"Amos told me some troubling shit...i wasn't paying attention with all of this" he said waving his had, at the lunatics, LK and the others "whats going on?"


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 13, 2009)

*Konrad​*
"Yeah...I'm going now. Once we're outa sight, I'll call us a cab," Konrad stated before turning briskly and walking. 

Dealing with the Malks was looking like it might be more trouble than it was worth. But...they had a rep for understanding the strange and mysterious. They were basically a pre-requisite. 

(Heading off, Mater, Addy, Ag, that's our call. Do you guys have any preferences for who rides in what taxi? We might need more than one...if Argen can control himself.)


----------



## Merodach (Nov 13, 2009)

"Some of us are going to investigate one of your friend's tips about the 'girl'. I don't know how much we can get out of it, but, so far, it's the only clear lead we have." Alphonse explained to Jackson before glancing at the Lunatics who were still in the middle of their danse macabre.

"If Mion can put herself back together... which I doubt,"--he muttered through the last part--"She should go to consult with one of the elders of her clan about what might have... _reverberated_ through the Cobweb about Alcaeus' slaying. Perhaps someone should go with her, but... well."

Shifting his body, the Magus began strolling in the direction of Konrad at the others; however, his stare remained fixated on Jackson. 

"I'm going to the Potomac first. This girl might be just a ghost, but it could also be something else. You can take your car and meet us there, or... I don't know. Take your chances with the Lunatics?" He shrugged.

"Whatever your friend told you, he's probably right." Alphonse added while walking away. "There's something ill-boding about the air tonight..." He shot a fleeting glare at Dawn, and turned his eyes to the streets.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 13, 2009)

Wulf walks up beside Alphonse and speaks silently to him, glancing at the others and looking dead serious


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay, a cab shows up. The driver... kind of looks you over very carefully, since you're an interesting enough group. He might start having issues if Mion gets in, but otherwise it should be fine. Four people can fit in, more if you want to get very, very comfortable with each other very quickly.

Dawn, Konrad, and Alphonse get in. Anyone else? Is Argen still riding on the top? The driver'll love that one. And is Wulf following along in his own car?

Do you guys know exactly where you're going? It's kind of long, seeing as how it's a river. Or are you just going to wander up and down it for a bit? 



Vergil said:


> She launched herself futher into Argens arms and kissed him passionately. As she did, as pure instinct she used her incubus passion, to heighten his feelings for her, unaware that it was Argen she was doing it to and not her Sensei. "Please Sensei, please stay with me longer this time. Only you can..satisfy me..." she said, blushing slightly. A sight not many saw from the otherwise dark and twisted Mion.



Well, your Dementation roll means you managed to heighten whatever emotion Argen was most feeling until it was completely overwhelming. For about six seconds.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 13, 2009)

((Actually, since Alphonse is ninja!talking with Wulf right now, I think it would be best if Alphonse rode with him. Would that be alright? And I suppose we could start with 14th Street bridge and spread from there?))

Alphonse's eyes diverted for a moment toward the Malkavians, then glanced back at Jackson, a certain look of agreement permeating his face.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Whispering as lowly as he could, he said: "That would be a good assumption... But let's not talk about this here lest our words fall into more ears than they should."




((I'm putting that in spoiler tags because you really shouldn't be able to hear it unless you have Auspex))


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 13, 2009)

Adrammelech said:


> ((Actually, since Alphonse is ninja!talking with Wulf right now, I think it would be best if Alphonse rode with him. Would that be alright? And I suppose we could start with 14th Street bridge and spread from there?))
> 
> Alphonse's eyes diverted for a moment toward the Malkavians, then glanced back at Jackson, a certain look of agreement permeating his face.
> 
> ...



Wulf nods in agreement his head nodding at his car


----------



## Merodach (Nov 13, 2009)

Alphonsed nodded back, then turned to the rest of the group heading over to the nearest cab and said: "We can meet at the entrance of the 14th street bridge, unless anyone else has a better idea of where to start looking for this 'girl', in which case you can just give us a call letting us know about the change of location."

Then turning back to Jackson, he followed the Toreador back to his car.


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 13, 2009)

*Konrad​*
"Works fine for me, just don't bring the whole damn Camarilla. We're trying to find something that doesn't like being seen. Too many vamps...and we might scare it off," Konrad replied as he slid into the front seat.

_Action! _ Even if he spent the night walking up and down a river, it'd be better than standing around listening to them run their mouth. 

Quickly Konrad barked directions to the cabbie. 

(I suppose I'm left with LK, Argen and Alex? On the upside, that's a double-whammy of Auspex. On the downside, we've got a Lunatic, a Toreador -who seem despised by Brujah since Carthage...maybe before...- and Alex who is a _shy Gangrel._ 

What's the odds Konrad will Frenzy before we arrive at the bridge? )


----------



## Serp (Nov 13, 2009)

Mion's tongue had entered Argens mouth as she kissed him. Then she actived her inccubus passion and Argen flipped out, if you could call it Argen. His annoyance for the ignorance of the girl exploded into full blown anger. He pushed her away from his, his eyes the same in colour but darker at the soul.

"I should carve you up, and eat your liver. You pathetic wench." It was his annoyance that increased not his rage and he threw her down onto the floor.

He turned back to the group. "I shall ride at the top of the cab, the humans do far worse and I shall mount when the driver is diverted he won't notice me. Plus it is late near the break of dawn, few humans prowl around at this time and those that do hide enough secrets and flaws to worry about mine." Argen had started of that convo annoyed but sunk back down to normal by the end of it. 

He looked down at Mion, and sighed. "I am sorry something came over him, forgive me?"


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 13, 2009)

Adrammelech said:


> Alphonsed nodded back, then turned to the rest of the group heading over to the nearest cab and said: "We can meet at the entrance of the 14th street bridge, unless anyone else has a better idea of where to start looking for this 'girl', in which case you can just give us a call letting us know about the change of location."
> 
> Then turning back to Jackson, he followed the Toreador back to his car.



wulf and Started the car and they departed

"what do you think about trying to find wilder instead of chasing ghosts?"


----------



## Merodach (Nov 13, 2009)

((Doublepost! lol ))

"I don't know if that would be such a good idea." Alphonse replied as the vehicle moved away from Judiciary Square and any possibility of eavesdropping on account of Auspex. His voice revealed hints of thoughtful concern.

"For one, I'm almost certain that the elders weren't just slain. They were diablerized, which means that if Wilder is our man, then at the moment he must be boasting a great deal of power; far more than what two Kindred like us could restrain on our own, I suspect." He explained.

"However, there is something else about this hole matter that bothers me." Alphonse took a deep breath, his eyes moving slowly through various directions as if wanting to take in the view. He was known to do this when he found himself mentally analyzing data during research.

"You said it yourself. A Vampire doesn't just go insane overnight. There must be someone using him and I can only suspect that it might be a Lunatic. And his insanity... It just doesn't add up."

A shake of his head, a strained fleeting look and a sigh; the Magus fell into silence for a moment to ponder. Then he turned back to Jackson, and said:

"The Prince said that all three Elders were reclusive, and some of what I picked up from Mion and the others alludes to Torpor. The only conclusion that I can draw from that is that they must've been attacked in their own Havens. Now, Amos said that whoever did this covered their tracks pretty well. Someone who's insane doesn't do that. Furthermore, a maddened or frenzied Vampire wouldn't have the prescience to target others of his kind, and with the means of diablerizing them, let alone attacking a slumbering Elder in their domain; and from what I've heard, Wilder was an Anarch. How could an Anarch know where an Elder's Haven is located, especially one as aloof as these three?" His voice grew more decisive as he spoke, sounding almost certain as he finished.

"It doesn't make sense. Wilder has to be a scapegoat or a smokescreen. Perhaps even a tool..."


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 13, 2009)

"Then what Amos said must be whats happenign..." wulf says voice cold almost tinged with fear

he turns and looks at Al "...the Sabbat are behind this"


----------



## Merodach (Nov 13, 2009)

"Sabbat...!" Alphonse's eyes widened as a sudden realization crossed his mind.

"Listen to me. What I'm about to tell you must not leave this car, unless it goes to ears that you fully trust." He stated with sharp caution, looking straight into Jackson's eyes. 

"You saw me get a bit flustered when Dawn made her subtle accusation that one of my own might be involved in this, right? Well, I reacted the way I did, not just because it was directed at my clan, but because it came from her." He took a deep breath trying to muster as much calm as possible, but at the moment it was turning out to be quite difficult.

"The girl is known to be loyal to the Prince, but I've heard many rumors about her, some of which are deeply disturbing and whose implications could be catastrophic should they turn out to be true. Some people believe... very strongly... that she is a Lasombra."

He paused for a moment to allow the information to sink in.

"They are just rumors, as far as I know, and she could happen to be an antitribu... But, either way, I'd be very careful about what I let out in front of her if I were you. After all, even if she isn't implicated, antitribu are traitors, and if this is the Sabbat's doing, then she may likely turn on us at her convenience.

"Once a traitor, always a traitor..." He let out a deep, anxious sigh.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 13, 2009)

"I've known what she was all night...no reflection" wulf says tapping on the rear veiw mirror

" its possible shes playign us, but it seems to obvious to be her, but this is why i want to find wilder,what ever is going down he is the main piece, i can feel it in my gut"


----------



## Merodach (Nov 13, 2009)

"It may be dangerous, but I suppose it's a risk we're gonna have to take." The Magus added a nod as sign of acknowledgment to his words.

"Where do you suppose we should start looking, though?"


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 13, 2009)

"who did he hang out with, where did he hang out, were did he sleep, who saw him last" these are the things we need to figure out

wulf said as he turned a corner


----------



## Merodach (Nov 13, 2009)

"That information might be hard to procure." Alphonse said. "I don't know much about him other than the fact that he's an Anarch of the Brujah, and I don't possess any useful contacts outside of my Chantry. Perhaps you know of someone else other than Amos who could help us out?"

Reaching inside one of the pockets of his raincoat, the Magus took out a cell phone. "In any case I'm gonna make a phonecall." He stated while speed-dialing the number for his Regent.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 14, 2009)

_Alphonse," comes the cool, cultured voice of Helena Taylor. "How may I help you?"_

[You realize, of course, that this is nothing more than politesse -- she's really concerned mostly about how she can help _herself_ -- but the Tremere's interests are hers as well.]

_____

Also, Ragormha, no Frenzy yet. Which means yeah, I did roll it. We'll see what happens after. xD

I'm going to assume that you guys are in (or on, or tagging along behind) the cab and on your way as well.

The trip isn't that long, so you get where you're going, and are now... at some random point on the Potomac. Are you going to just wander around it, or does anyone think you should be looking for something in particular?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2009)

Keith stood on the edge of the Potomac. He didn't know why he was here. He didn't want to be here. He wouldn't be here in fact, except Anna Sophia had asked him to.

Actually, 'ask' was probably too gentle of a word. 'Demanded' would be better. Or maybe 'threatened'. He sighed wearily and rubbed his temples. Using the eyes of chaos always made him irritated, so he didn't use it when he didn't really have to. But Anna Sophia had made herself very clear, and so he would scan the river.

He took a deep breath and saw the river through opened eyes. Patterns made themselves clear now, flashes of insight and understand flooded his mind. It was overwhelming, like it always was, and yet something felt...wrong.

There was a wrongness around the river, something Keith couldn't quite place. It was almost as if something important was missing, or maybe something was here that shouldn't be, but something was definitely, fundamentally _wrong_. His eyes swept across the river, resting on a girl...no, not a girl, a woman. A young woman, standing a ways back. She didn't seem to notice him, or anything else, and when he focused the eyes of chaos on her she simply didn't seem quite...real. He shook his head and focused harder, but the eyes would give him nothing more. Shooting a last, way glance at the woman, he turned back to the river.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 14, 2009)

"Good evening, milady," Alphonse started with absolute calm, almost impassivity. "I'm sure you must already be aware of the task bestowed upon me as well as others by Prince Vitel. He wishes for us to elucidate the mystery surrounding the recent deaths of several Kindred, though I'm afraid that so far we haven't come across many useful leads."

He gave Jackson a fleeting look before resuming the talk.

"What little has been uncovered seems to indicate that Jonathan Wilder, the Brujah upon whom the Blood hunt has been called, might be further implicated in this than is apparent. So far we only suspect that the Sabbat might be behind all of this, but...

"Surely you can see why this would be a problem for us," He added. "So any wisdom you could impart me with would be greatly appreciated."


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 14, 2009)

The malkavian exchange  was almost...entrancing.  Ah, tonight was not a bust after all.  LK shifted about quietly.  The pair walking off quickly lost importance to him, though he had managed to make note of their appearances and mannerisms.  Scratching his hairless chin, he turned from the pair and favored Konrad with a pleasant look.

_"Hang on a tick.  I think he is coming around."_ LK sidled up to about 4 feet from Argens.  _"Would the Lord and Lady care to continue their courtship with a new backdrop?  All the good parts are going to rot if we don't hurry."_ ((assuming--->)) The ride is oddly uneventful and once they reach the Potomac, LK exits sniffing the air.  Finding a walkover bridge, he pans a section of the river.  

Disgusting as always.  Almost...conveniently so.  He peered at the river.  _"Nah, this place screams Nos more than Gangrel.  Though elders do have their quirks."_  He looks for entrances to sewers idly.  He opts to rejoin the group.


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 14, 2009)

*Konrad​*
Blessedly his cab ride hadn't driven him insane. In fact, it was non eventful. Looking at the river Konrad gave a sigh and gave a stretch.  

"So, somewhere around here, on this river, is some maybe-she-spirit. Now I'm not gonna BS you guys. I'm not a sensory type, do you guys have a way of turning the 'funk' up on your vision? Maybe? I think Al could do that and it'd be mighty useful."

"If not, well, if others could see her, I reckon we could, we may as well start searching. Anyone have any input?"

_In retrospect, not the best thought-out plan. Goddamn river. _

(we're at the 14th street bridge, IIRC...)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 14, 2009)

"So what's the plan now?"  Dawn says dryly, "search a few miles of the riverfront in the hopes of seeing a 'ghost' that may or may not exist?  And may not show up for hours yet?"

She pulls out her phone and starts playing with it, only casually paying attention to the others.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 14, 2009)

14th or 11th Street Bridge? And my map has vanished again... 

Nicodemus, you're wandering around Whitney Young Memorial Bridge at E Capitol Street, and will run into them if and when they show up. 



Adrammelech said:


> "Good evening, milady," Alphonse started with absolute calm, almost impassivity. "I'm sure you must already be aware of the task bestowed upon me as well as others by Prince Vitel. He wishes for us to elucidate the mystery surrounding the recent deaths of several Kindred, though I'm afraid that so far we haven't come across many useful leads."
> 
> He gave Jackson a fleeting look before resuming the talk.
> 
> ...



_"Our only involvement in the matter of Jonathan Wilder has been... regrettably passive. Still, you are not under any circumstances to give aid to the... criminal," Helena replies, "as his crime against the Clan is unforgivable, whatever the justification or... explanation. As much as we would like to procure information from him or concerning him, the Prince's mood is perilous as of late, and I would warn you to keep to the mission he assigned you... at least seemingly. The number of an... acquaintance of mine involved in the Anarch movement," she adds before hanging up, and a text message soon follows, with the name Pieter van Dorn._

Pieter van Dorn you know as the weirdest Tremere _ever_. (No, really. Liberal, romantic, _anarchist_ Tremere who hangs around with _Setites_.) You know him, but unless I'm very much mistaken, probably don't have a hell of a lot to do with him.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 14, 2009)

"Very well, Milady." Alphonse said before hanging up. Barely a couple of seconds later the phone vibrated with the coming of a text message as expected. He pressed the "read" button and immediately his face contorted into an expression of mild disgust.

"Aw, crap..." He grumbled. "Of all people it had to be _him_... Ugh!"

Pieter van Dorn. He had heard that name before, sometimes mentioned amid snickers by fellow clansmen, and others whispered with quite a great deal of contempt. He hadn't really met the man, but from what he'd heard he came across as the most _"anti-Tremere"_ Tremere you could meet.

How Madam Helena could call him an _"acquaintance"_ was beyond him.

Sighing, the Magus dialed the man's number and pressed "call".


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 14, 2009)

"Hmm, we should go Northeast.  Near Anacostia Park, Capitol Street Bridge.  It's still a shot in the dark but that seems to be about the middle of the area where this 'ghost' is seen."  Dawn speaks without looking up, perhaps engrossed in her game of Brickbreaker.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 14, 2009)

(Anti-Tremere but surprisingly powerful, especially outside of the Clan. Not enough to be a threat to them, though. Yet. Poor guy should've been a Toreador.)

The phone rings several times before someone picks up. _"Who is this?"_ Pieter van Dorn demands, a hint of an accent in his voice.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 14, 2009)

"Mr. van Dorn, good evening." Alphonse started, mustering as much politesse as possible.

"My name is Alphonse Yvers. I'm a Magus of Tremere...  much like _yourself_." He cringed over the last word. "I'm calling you in the hopes that you could aid me in regards to a certain matter. I was directed to you by Madam Helena."

He paused to gather a breath, then resumed. "I was wondering if it would be possible for us to meet within the night?"


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 14, 2009)

"The Lady Helena sent you to me, did she?" Pieter replies, not bothering to hide his bitterness. "The all-mighty _Chantry_ requires my assistance, does it?" He hesitates for a long moment. When he continues, his voice is somewhat calmer. "What is this concerning?"


----------



## Merodach (Nov 15, 2009)

"I'm looking for information regarding a Kindred. A man." Alphonse hesitated for a moment, questioning how wise it would be to deal with someone like van Dorn, someone rumored to associate with the likes of _Serpents_ and possibly Anarchs, but it was their best option. In fact, it may very well be their only option.

"A Brujah by the name of Jonathan Wilder. You may have at least heard of him, given recent events."


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 15, 2009)

"...I have heard of him," Van Dorn replies, somewhat reluctantly. "And I can guess as well why Helena would now be interested in him." After a short hesitation, he offers, "Very well, meet me at the Black Magic Club in Georgetown within the hour. If you cannot make it, this will have to wait until tomorrow evening." 

_______

Eh, Dawn, Konrad, and the others were still in/on the cab, right? We can assume that you just drove straight to the other location. The cabbie isn't thrilled and you've probably rung up an interesting price, but you're at the right bridge now. And lo, another Malkavian is just walking towards you. Serp, you may recognize him, since he's been hanging around with your mentor a bit recently.


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 15, 2009)

*Konrad*

"Admittedly better choice of location, Dawn," Konrad said approvingly as he exited the cab, rather shamelessly leaving his companions to foot the bill.  

"We seem, however, to have another guest" Konrad added a moment later, he didn't recognise the man, but that was nothing new. 


[Sweet. I take it this is Nico?]


----------



## Vergil (Nov 15, 2009)

((Sorry about the lateness of this post had to do it again cos the damn forum ate it!))

Mion was entralled at the kiss but when it suddenly stopped and she was thrown down and verbally abused, she realised it was not her Sensei. Its not because he was too rough, it was because he was not rough enough. The hallucination ended and so too did the effects of the incubus passion, though she was surprised at how quickly. It usually lasted at least an hour.

Argen asked for forgiveness. Mion pretended not to hear it. She quite liked that other side to Argen; dark, violent, twisted. She sighed.

"Well I should take the train to the river, though actually I'm not sure many are running this time of night. Hmph, I'll walk, maybe hitchhike. I'm not exactly the richest."

She got up off the ground and dusted herself off. "Have fun with the girl. I'll be there when I'm there." She said waving almost dismissively at them, more because of frustration that once again her Sensei had not come.

Mion thought back to when she was that greenish swirl of the ghost girls psyche. She was crazy. Good. She was beginning to like her. She started walking off down the main road in the general direction of the river, she wondered just what type of people would pick up a girl walking alone, dressed provactively at this time of night. She hiked up her skirt a few inches and unbuttoned her top. Though she enjoyed sex, it wasn't in the way she used to. She loved getting on top of them and having them obey her, after all those years under her parents being submissive and trying to please everyone, it was a liberating experience. Her Sensei had used her parents as Mions first meal. 

That was so delicious, she thought.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 15, 2009)

"Black Magic Club in Georgetown. Got it." Alphonse said along a sigh of relief. "Thank you very much, Mr. van Dorn. We'll see you there." Pressing "End" to the terminate the call.

"Okay," He turned to Jackson, feeling slightly more relaxed. "I may have found us someone who can give us some information on Wilder. But we have to meet him now or wait 'till tomorrow night, so I guess we're going to Georgetown."

Still with the cell phone in hand, however, the Magus dialed yet another number. Konrad's. The rest of the group should be aware of their change of plans, and at least one of them should be keeping an eye on Dawn.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 15, 2009)

LK looked positively put out, but shrugged in defeat.  _"Let's take advantage of the handicap guy."_  He pays and the driver, leaving a tip for putting up with...us.  Stepping out of the cab, he spotted the very obvious Malkavian.  Naturally he sized him up, but rather than perk his nervousness mystically, he was merely taking a good look at the guy.

_"....."_  He swallowed a smile at managing to not say something.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2009)

"So, I suppose we should spread out and look around?"  Dawn said once everyone had arrived.  "Where are Wulf and Alphonse?  It was their idea to come out here, did they get lost?"

She'll send them a quick text message with the change of location.

((Who all is here, anyway?))


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 15, 2009)

Dawn, LK, Konrad, Argen, and Nicodemus' Keith. At this point, I'm going to assume the Gangrel didn't come along. And Alphonse, Wulf, and Mion are elsewhere.

_______

And I'm having you all roll Perception+Alertness Difficulty 7 (and am mildly amused that with his Auspex and acute sight, LK only had to roll Diff 3). Everyone except Keith (who apparently has forgotten about it and is looking in the other direction now) succeeds more or less, so:

Dawn, at one success, can sort of make out something moving around on the other side of the bridge. Argen, at two, can tell that it's at least vaguely human shaped. Konrad, at three, sees a young Indian woman.

And LK, at seven. Hmm.

*Spoiler*: __ 



An Indian woman, though her clothing is modern. Maybe 19 years old. You also notice what Keith saw earlier: she's not really actually _seeing_ anything around her; it's as if she's walking through an empty studio and everything's around her is just being projected, as if the whole world's just a CGI project. There's also someone seated a ways away from her, a young man, also Indian, maybe 15 years old, who's watching her very attentively. (He was, by the way, hidden, but you got more than enough successes to have a chance to see him anyway.)




[ETA] Keith Nicholas turning Eyes of Chaos on the group:


*Spoiler*: __ 



When you look at the group, you can tell that they're looking for something. You feel like you should know what they're searching for, but it's not quite clear enough. You also get the impression of games within games and circles within circles, that they're deeper into it than they probably realize.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



((Do the two seem related at all, or is this just coincedence?))




_"Does anyone else see....that girl?"_  LK tentatively pointed at the woman, who appeared out of place.  Getting their attention or not, he would head over there, taking note of the young hidden man, but keeping his attention focused.  As he got closer, it became apparent that she was walking through things.  Taking a deep breath, he neared her and spoke.  _"Pardon me?  Miss?"  _Oh sure there was a proper way to speak with ghosts, but she was right here...and he hadn't mastered rituals or other wierd tremere crap.  If she was actually able to get near, he'd speak again.  _"You seem...lost?"_


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2009)

Keith watched as a cab pulled up not far away from him, and a group of people stepped out.

The eyes didn't tell him much, goddamn eyes. But they did show him that they were important. More important, perhaps, than the girl-who-saw-but-did-not-see. She was odd, but the group of people were important. He focused harder on the group, trying to force the eyes into giving him what he wanted.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 15, 2009)

@ Agmaster, They could be related, yeah. Also, she's not quite walking _through_ things, actually, as she seems to be solid. Just... pretty much detached for the moment.

As soon as you speak, she goes completely still. She isn't even breathing anymore.

@ Nicodemus, looking at them closer, you get the distinct impression that someone very important is behind them and their presence here. More than that, you're not likely to get. Also, there's another Malk in the coterie.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2009)

Dawn will follow LK towards the mysterious woman keeping her eyes peeled.  She'll keep back a little bit and as incognito as possible.  No reason to attract attention if she didn't need to.

((Don't know how long until she can see that the girl is some sort of apparition or if she can see the hidden man))


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2009)

Keith sighed and rubbed his temples, shutting down the eyes of chaos. He probably wouldn't get anything more than that, so there was no point in pushing it. There was another Malkavian in the group, which intrigued him, he had always found people in his clan to be so much more...interesting than others.

Apparently the vampires were here for the girl-who-saw-but-did-not-see. One tried to approach her and speak to her, and Keith watched in interest. He knew there was someone behind their presence here, and that even they didn't know quite how far in over their heads they were, but that didn't answer what they were doing. If only he had more information.

Goddamn _eyes._


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 15, 2009)

Dawn's probably never going to be able to see the hidden man, unless LK points him out. He's... pretty well hidden.

And after a few noticeable seconds the woman starts breathing and moving normally again, suddenly much more aware of what's going on around her. "I am quite fine, thank you," she says to LK, her English somewhat accented. You can vaguely recall having heard this voice before.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2009)

Does is look like she was being controlled by someone?  With dominate or something like that?


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 15, 2009)

It's a _slight_ possibility.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 15, 2009)

Medea said:


> Dawn's probably never going to be able to see the hidden man, unless LK points him out. He's... pretty well hidden.
> 
> And after a few noticeable seconds the woman starts breathing and moving normally again, suddenly much more aware of what's going on around her. "I am quite fine, thank you," she says to LK, her English somewhat accented. You can vaguely recall having heard this voice before.


((Mood perception on her and the hidden person.  Specifically, is Keith giving off angry vibes.))  LK waits as Dawn comes up to him.  Turning his head away from Keith's eyes he whispers to Dawn.  _"__We are being watched.  Don't look too fast, past the girl."_ 
 Having gained her attention, he offered.  _"Are you...looking for something?  You appear lost."  _LK offered helpfully, a small, curious smile crossing his features.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2009)

Dawn smiles at the woman and subtly scans the area LK pointed out to her.  "Yes, it's quite late, are you okay?  The streets can be dangerous after dark."  She puts on her best 'friendly' face.

On a tangential topic, other than us, the woman, and the man she can't see is there anyone around?


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 15, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> ((Mood perception on her and the hidden person.  Specifically, is Keith giving off angry vibes.))  LK waits as Dawn comes up to him.  Turning his head away from Keith's eyes he whispers to Dawn.  _"__We are being watched.  Don't look too fast, past the girl."_
> Having gained her attention, he offered.  _"Are you...looking for something?  You appear lost."  _LK offered helpfully, a small, curious smile crossing his features.



Hmmm. There's probably something mystically familiar to you about the way she seems to be speaking.

You're not picking anything at all off of Keith. The girl... nothing. Nothing at all. And the hidden person, since you already detected his presence... a pale, sharply flickering and sparkling silver. (Sad. Daydreaming. Magic-user. Vampire.)

"I thank you for your concern," she says after a moment, "but I am not lost."


*Spoiler*: _FYEO_ 



You've succeeded at enough perception rolls that the whole strange experience makes you think of different legends that involve illusions or conjurations, mass hallucinations, and other reality or mind warping things. Possibly even necromancy.






EvilMoogle said:


> Dawn smiles at the woman and subtly scans the area LK pointed out to her.  "Yes, it's quite late, are you okay?  The streets can be dangerous after dark."  She puts on her best 'friendly' face.
> 
> On a tangential topic, other than us, the woman, and the man she can't see is there anyone around?



Nope. Nobody else. Well, except Keith. Not sure if he counts as one of you just yet.

"The streets can be dangerous before dark," the woman tells you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2009)

((Can I roll perception to see that they've noticed me? Also, how close am I to their conversation? Within eavesdropping distance?))

Keith watched the conversation with interest. They were actually speaking to the girl-who-saw-but-did-not-see, and she seemed to be speaking back, though he couldn't be sure.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 15, 2009)

Medea said:


> Nope. Nobody else. Well, except Keith. Not sure if he counts as one of you just yet.


Well, he's a PC at least.  Granted Dawn doesn't appreciate the distinction 



Medea said:


> "The streets can be dangerous before dark," the woman tells you.



"Perhaps but that hardly applies now, does it?"  Dawn says with some amusement in her voice.  "What brings you out alone so late?  Your mother would likely worry if she knew."


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 15, 2009)

*took me like 10 seconds to figure out what fyeo was  >.>*


*Spoiler*: __ 





Medea said:


> 1. Hmmm. There's probably something mystically familiar to you about the way she seems to be speaking.
> 
> 2. You're not picking anything at all off of Keith. The girl... nothing. Nothing at all. And the hidden person, since you already detected his presence... a pale, sharply flickering and sparkling silver. (Sad. Daydreaming. Magic-user. Vampire.)
> 
> ...





1. 'I know this voice.  Where have I heard you before...?  Ah, it'll come to me...'  

2. He relaxes in posture as she speaks, probably because standing still habits die hard.  Or maybe because he doesn't feel in danger anymore.  His head slightly tilts to the side away from Dawn as he focuses more on the mystery figure, keeping the woman talking in his view.  

3. Just when he feels at ease a strange, uncomfortable shiver runs through his body.  Uncomfortable...yet not unpleasant.  And not wholly unfamiliar. _"Apologies, you just seemed...ah did a breeze just pass by anyone else?"  _He laughs lightly, playing off the shiver.  But he didn't resume talking, his head swiveling about looking for...something.  A hint to just what was going on here.  ((Perc Occult?  Dunno what I'm looking for so Int  Occult maybe to try and think it out?))  

4. As Dawn and the woman spoke, LK looked between Dawn and the man hidden, Keith was suddenly out of his focus.  Swallowing his thoughts down with a smile, he glanced at the woman.  _"Danger is everywhere, everywhen it seems.  But I must admit I am a twitter with curiousity.  Fairly good at seeing emotions on faces and you looked...positively elsewhere."_


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 15, 2009)

*Konrad​*
Things were _a lot_ more interesting. Putting aside the new arrival, the young woman especially seemed, well, strange. Judging by her conversation with LK, she didn't talk like a young girl out a night, apparently without protection. 

Was she the girl they were looking for? Maybe. Did she have useful information? Fingers crossed. 

Then his phone started vibrating. _Al...has something happened?_ Konrad turned away and answered as he walked a few more paces.  

"What's the go, Al?"


----------



## Merodach (Nov 15, 2009)

"Konrad, there's been a slight change of plans." Alphonse started. "Jackson and I are going to Georgetown to meet with someone who might be able to help us find Wilder. I assume the rest of you are already somewhere along the Potomac?"

Not waiting for an answer, he added. "If you find this 'girl', be careful. It may be a ghost, but it could also be something else." He was actually a tad concerned about that _something else_. "For all we know it could be a Wild One or a human Mage, or worse, the product of a Ravnos' Chimestry. But even if it is a ghost, you _should_ be careful."

Taking a deep breath, the Magus threw a glance at Jackson.

"And, uh... be careful around Dawn. It seems that the girl is keeping more to herself than is apparent."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 15, 2009)

Mion continued to walk through the quiet streets of Washington. Certainly no one walked anymore. Especially not this early in the morning. Only people who would, would be thieves and psychos. Mion smiled. She'd been called a Lunatic by almost every type of vampire, not that she minded, its what she was.

Cars drove by and people would glance at her. After all her attire was rather provocative, with her underwear clearly visible as she walked in her now mini skirt.

She took a turn down some alley, there was a group of women, dressed in the same manner she was, except Mion made it look so much better, the other girls seemed as if they had been through the wringer. Alcohol, drugs, cigarrettes, STDs, being battered. These girls were really desperate for money to try and get them out of a hole which they were just digging deeper. Mion was always fascinated by the human psyche and how given the right set of circumstances, one would even kill their own parents.

There were quite a few cars driving around slowly and the accelerating off like a cat encountering something new that threatened them slightly, only for them to come back a few minutes later. You know what they say though about cats and curiosity. Mion fixed up her hair and pushed up her cleavage a little, setting herself up as bait.

"Well, when in Rome.." she said and stood on the edge of the sidewalk.

"Who the fuck are.." one girl who obviously catered for a niche audience as her face looked as if she had fallen off the Ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down. The girls had not taken too kindly to Mions sudden appearance onto their 'turf' Mion turned and grabbed her by the neck and pulled her close to her face

"What? You really wanna know who the fuck I am or do you wanna fuck off out my face?" Mion said being highly intimidating, not only to her but to the others that were watching. She near enough snarled at them all, like some animal. She felt the hunger slightly.

Mion wanted blood and she was a fair distance from the psychiatric ward she had her herd. The horny men driving around would suffice, plus she could perhaps get dropped off by the river. That is if these freaking prostitutes would leave her be


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 15, 2009)

Vergil, one of those girls just called the cops. You hear the sirens. You probably think they sound pretty.

Also, you get the sudden sense that your sire is somewhere in the city, waiting for you.



Nicodemus said:


> ((Can I roll perception to see that they've noticed me? Also, how close am I to their conversation? Within eavesdropping distance?))
> 
> Keith watched the conversation with interest. They were actually speaking to the girl-who-saw-but-did-not-see, and she seemed to be speaking back, though he couldn't be sure.



Yep, you've noticed.



EvilMoogle said:


> "Perhaps but that hardly applies now, does it?"  Dawn says with some amusement in her voice.  "What brings you out alone so late?  Your mother would likely worry if she knew."



"I could ask you the same thing," the woman replies, not looking up. 



Agmaster said:


> 1. 'I know this voice.  Where have I heard you before...?  Ah, it'll come to me...'
> 
> 2. He relaxes in posture as she speaks, probably because standing still habits die hard.  Or maybe because he doesn't feel in danger anymore.  His head slightly tilts to the side away from Dawn as he focuses more on the mystery figure, keeping the woman talking in his view.
> 
> 3. Just when he feels at ease a strange, uncomfortable shiver runs through his body.  Uncomfortable...yet not unpleasant.  And not wholly unfamiliar. _"Apologies, you just seemed...ah did a breeze just pass by anyone else?"  _He laughs lightly, playing off the shiver.  But he didn't resume talking, his head swiveling about looking for...something.  A hint to just what was going on here.  ((Perc Occult?  Dunno what I'm looking for so Int  Occult maybe to try and think it out?))



Yeah... you hear the other side of Konrad's phone conversation (even if he's across the river since your hearing is apparently that good), and this catches your attention:

_"For all we know it could be a Wild One or a human Mage, or worse, the product of a Ravnos' Chimestry. But even if it is a ghost, you should be careful."_

You do know that Chimerstry can be pierced with Auspex, if you want to check.



Agmaster said:


> 4. As Dawn and the woman spoke, LK looked between Dawn and the man hidden, Keith was suddenly out of his focus.  Swallowing his thoughts down with a smile, he glanced at the woman.  _"Danger is everywhere, everywhen it seems.  But I must admit I am a twitter with curiousity.  Fairly good at seeing emotions on faces and you looked...positively elsewhere."_



"I was lost in thought," she responds after a brief but noticeable pause. You get the impression that it's difficult not only for her to switch from talking to one of you to the others, but that it's almost difficult for her to talk _at all_.

You know what, though. This time you can't read her lips. At all. It's as if her mouth is just opening and closing in the same manner again and again.


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 16, 2009)

*Konrad​*
"Got it. We've already found _a girl_, I'm not sure if its _the girl_. She doesn't seem like a ghost so far, but LK is investigating right now...With Args and Dawn. We'll stay frosty." Konrad replied." He didn't know what Wild Ones were -maybe Weres?- or Chimestry, but he'd trust that the others would and he didn't particularly feel like expressing his ignorance again. 

"Give us a buzz if you catch a scent of Wilder."


----------



## Merodach (Nov 16, 2009)

"Will do." Alphonse responded before ending the call.

"Alright now, with that taken care of, all we have to do is meet with Mr. van Dorn in Georgetown." The Magus added, turning to Jackson. "It seems they already found _the girl_, by the way. I must admit I would have liked to see her with my own eyes, but this is more important."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 16, 2009)

Mion leaned over to a car's open window and was about to talk when she heard something in the distance. Her mind went blank, completely transfixed by the sound. 

"Wee-oo, wee-oo, wee-oo" she said to the man inside, "whatever could that be?"

The man realising what they were put his car into gear and sped off in a hurry throwing Mion back causing her to land on her touche. "Uh, thats the second time today! Wee-oo, Wee-oo! They're coming closer, I wonder what's the emergency?! Oh THATS what they are for. Naughty naughty, someone called the cops and I bet it was one of you." Mion said pointing to the girls who were smirking at her.

"Dear, dear well that was awfully smart of you, I'll see you later. For sure!" She winked and threw up a thumbs up. Mion skipped past the girls back through a dark alley

Mion sighed, "Oh how am I going to get to the river now?" She then stopped dead in her tracks. "Sensei! Sensei is here! Oh screw the river! Hm, now how am I going to find him? Oh I know!"

Mion tried to find out where he was using the Malkavian Madness Network


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 16, 2009)

Merodach said:


> "Will do." Alphonse responded before ending the call.
> 
> "Alright now, with that taken care of, all we have to do is meet with Mr. van Dorn in Georgetown." The Magus added, turning to Jackson. "It seems they already found _the girl_, by the way. I must admit I would have liked to see her with my own eyes, but this is more important."



Wulf nods and puts the the pedal to the metal heading twords, Georgetown

when they arrive wulf gets out and heads to the back of his car popping the trunk.

"you want a piece?" wulf asks Alphonse as he takes out 2 hand guns [one gold one silver] and holsters them in his vest


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 16, 2009)

Dawn smiled at the girl again, starting to get a feel for the situation, "you could, however I would point out that I'm not alone.  Nor am I lost in thought in the middle of nowhere."  Dawn walks slowly to the side as she speaks, putting a little room between her and the others.  She wants to divide the girls attention so much as possible.

The girl obviously shows focus problems and Dawn wants to see if the additional concentration reveals anything.  She'll also keep watch on the area to see if anything odd shows up.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 16, 2009)

Alphonse climbed out of the car right after Jackson, closing the door behind him and following the Toreador to the back of the vehicle. He frowned somewhat when being offered a weapon.

"A gun? We're not meeting with a thug, you know?" The Warlock pointed out, slightly flustered. "I mean, sure, the man is a bit eccentric, but he's not really that dangerous. If he were, he would've been dealt with a long time ago. Besides, I don't have that much experience with firearms..." He muttered.

"... You know what? I'll take one in any case. It might come in handy later..."

Turning nervously to stare at the building in front of them.

((I changed my name!  Also, can we get a bit of info on what the place looks like?))


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 16, 2009)

wulf grins reaching in and getting out his spare for him

"trust me its always better to have one and not need it then need one and not have it, kinda like a condom " Wulf says handing the gun to Alphonse


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> Dawn smiled at the girl again, starting to get a feel for the situation, "you could, however I would point out that I'm not alone. Nor am I lost in thought in the middle of nowhere." Dawn walks slowly to the side as she speaks, putting a little room between her and the others. She wants to divide the girls attention so much as possible.


LK watched her move around with little interest.  'Was she going somewhere with this?'  He did allow himself a small grin, though.  Words had such meaning after all.


Medea said:


> Yeah... and this catches your attention:
> 
> "For all we know it could be a Wild One or a human Mage, or worse, the product of a Ravnos' Chimestry. But even if it is a ghost, you should be careful."
> 
> ...


((I will attempt to pierce this mystical veil.))

LK sniffed delicately, eyes nearly imperceptibly narrowing as he eavesdropped.  _"I sincerely doubt that for some reason."_  Was this said to the people by him?  Or no...?

With a blink, he took a good look at the woman's face, specifically her mouth.  For a clear few seconds, LK just stared at her mouth then gave up and opted to look where she was.  Maybe he could see what she saw.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 17, 2009)

(Sorry for the delay, guys.)

*Black Magic Club*​


Merodach said:


> ((I changed my name!  Also, can we get a bit of info on what the place looks like?))



The Black Magic Club (which totally doesn't exist IRL; I checked) is very heavy with the goth scene. It's full of Blood Dolls (humans who enjoy the thrill of letting people feed on them), which is why it's such a big place for the Kindred. As for what it looks like... I'm thinking, if anyone's seen True Blood, Fangtasia (sorry, can't find anything that isn't a music video; mute if need be), but where the vampires instead of being openly vampires, are more likely vampires pretending to be humans pretending to be vampires.

Anyway, you go in, immediately get approached by several desperate humans of both genders, and (unless you're hungry and want to eat something) push through them. Merodach, you notice a tall, thin, fairly attractive man with short blond hair leaning against a wall close to the door. Very well dressed (might be an Anarch, but he's still a Tremere, after all). That's your guy.


*The River*​
Okay, unfortunately, LK doesn't manage to see through... whatever it is. The woman doesn't respond to any of you, however, and everyone but LK (and possibly Dawn, even though she didn't quite see him at any point) is going to be more than slightly surprised when another person - male, Indian, about 15, suddenly appears.

He seemed... at least somewhat gentle to LK earlier, but he's really anything but now. His eyes lock on Dawn, oddly enough (lo, I failed the other Aura Perception rolls). "Such ambition," he laughs at her. "Such _empty_ ambition. Crawling up the ranks of the Camarilla may not be the best of options for you, lady. Look at the fools you're forced to deal with. You don't trust a single one of them, do you?"


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 17, 2009)

Medea said:


> *The River*​
> Okay, unfortunately, LK doesn't manage to see through... whatever it is. The woman doesn't respond to any of you, however, and everyone but LK (and possibly Dawn, even though she didn't quite see him at any point) is going to be more than slightly surprised when another person - male, Indian, about 15, suddenly appears.
> 
> He seemed... at least somewhat gentle to LK earlier, but he's really anything but now. His eyes lock on Dawn, oddly enough (lo, I failed the other Aura Perception rolls). "Such ambition," he laughs at her. "Such _empty_ ambition. Crawling up the ranks of the Camarilla may not be the best of options for you, lady. Look at the fools you're forced to deal with. You don't trust a single one of them, do you?"



((I neither confirm nor deny the fact that Dawn's immune to aura perception  ))

"Trust," Dawn says with a hint of amusement, "what's that exactly?"  She glances at the others briefly, "as to these 'fools' I work with what is provided.  Things have worked well enough so far."

"Now that we're through playing with toys," she glances derisively at the woman, "I don't suppose you feel like telling us who you are, and what you are doing here."


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 17, 2009)

"Have they?" the young man asks, amused by the assertion. "My name is Akash, and like you, I seem to be watching shades by the river."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 17, 2009)

"'Shades?'"  Dawn said curiously, "you don't expect me to believe that this girl is anything other than your puppet do you Akash?"

"Too bad really, if she were really a spirit it might give you an explanation to work with.  As it is we only have you...."  She let her voice trail off, leaving the barest hint of a threat.

She wanted his full attention, a touch of fear might help with that.  Too much though would spoil it and they'd have to deal with the annoyance of him fleeing or fighting.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 17, 2009)

((How was my attempt at trying to track my sensei. I'm not even sure you can use the MMN for that))


----------



## Merodach (Nov 17, 2009)

Alphonse took the gun and stashed it within one of the inner pockets of his raincoat, then proceeded to step inside the club. He recalled coming here at least once before during one of his first nights in D.C. after arriving from the Old World. The place did have its... charm, but ultimately it was barely more than a glorified buffet as far as he was concerned.

Upon entering he was hounded almost immediately by this group of vessels. One of them, a bleach-blonde sporting black leather boots, a pair of ragged jeans and a tight, worn-out rock band tee, and wearing so much shade around her eyes that she might well be a raccoon, was particularly insistent, stumbling backwards with her sight pinned on his own, refusing to move aside in spite of Alphonse's dismissive shoves. She wasn't hard on the eyes, in spite of her disheveled looks; but this was hardly the time to have a snack. First he had to talk with van Dorn.

Finally, the Magus grew tired of her eagerness, forcefully grabbing her face and roaring a command: *"STOP!"*

Letting go, the girl's body instantly stiffened into motionlessness, like a rat paralyzed by a viper's potent venom. He stared at her for a moment, then leaned closer to her face and whispered within earshot.

"Maybe later..."

His slips curved into a devilish smile, his eyes narrowing slightly with pleasure just before noticing van Dorn's figure resting against a wall. "Right now I'm busy, though." He added as his expression contorted into a frown, pushing the girl aside with his left hand and moving onward toward the fellow Warlock, if he could be called _a fellow_.

"Good evening, Mr. van Dorn." Alphonse greeted the Kindred, now standing a mere three feet away, with a polite nod; turning to Jackson and beckoning him to come.

((Out of curiosity, do we need to roll anything to feed?))


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, Virgil. Not going to be able to track that way. If you want to try to send a message, it won't be easy, but you can try.

*The River*​
"Puppet?" Akash shakes his head. "Nothing of the sort." He glances once more at the girl and she finally vanishes. His eyes remained fixed upon the spot for a few more seconds before he turns back to Dawn. "And so, for the moment, you only have me," he says, a slight smile creeping across his lips. "What of it?"

*The Black Magic Club​*
(Nope. No roll to feed. Not here, at least.)

"Mr. Yvers, I presume. On the Chantry's business, as always," Van Dorn replies, his eyes flickering from Alphonse to Wulf, and back to Alphonse. "Your friend?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok will think about it and post later....hmmm


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 17, 2009)

Even if you were to succeed on each die (at difficulty 9, that's not very feasible), you can send 8 words at most.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 17, 2009)

"Uh, something like that." Alphonse replied without taking his eyes off the Warlock. "And, truth be told, the Chantry has little to do with this affair.

"We're here at the behest of the Prince... sort of." He explained. "Myself, Mr. Jackson over here and a few others have been charged by Vitel with investigating the strange occurrences taking place in D.C. as of late. As you may know by now several Kindred have been slain, some of them Elders. And for some obvious reasons, as well as others that are... less obvious, we believe that Jonathan Wilder is somehow implicated."

Sighing, Alphonse ran his left hand through his hair.

"As such, I was hoping you could provide me with information regarding Wilder. His habits, his acquaintances, perhaps the location of a Haven...?"


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2009)

"and if any of his ghouls or herd are still alive lets talk to them too" Wulf says  piping into the conversation as he looks around the bar checking out the "potential" 

"the ones lowest on the totem pole are Usualy the ones that see the most"


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 18, 2009)

*Konrad​*
Rejoining the group Konrad gave a sigh. Well, a mental one in any case. It sounded like Al and Jackson were having a more productive run. The girl had disappeared leaving a young Indian boy, Akash he called himself.

_Damn vampires. Damn vampires and their creepy voodoo._ Surprise marred Konrad's thoughts, he certainly hadn't heard about this...was it that Obfuscate stuff? Konrad took a moment to run his eyes over the boy, narrowing them in a vain attempt to gain insight. 

Akash was one of the only leads they had. Still, he wasn't likely to divulge much...of the vamps he'd met, few said _"Hi!I'm Jim the Vetrue, plotting to depose and replace my Primogen!" _ or something to that note. 

"Look, kid, I've got a pretty short tether about now. Just tell me who you are and what you're doing. You gotta admit, hanging around here casting illusions for none to see is a bit wack...there's got to be more."


(Ravnos???)


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 18, 2009)

LK looked positively disappointed.  You learned so much by watching how people play with their toys.  He settled for focusing his attention on the 'boy'.  ((Was he still sad and trying to cover it?  Or has his mood changed?))  He spared a look at Dawn, a quick grin at something.  'When the carrot doesn't work...'  _"You wound me like the morning sun..."_  He says quietly to noone in particular.

Hands fidgeting in his pockets, he glanced between the three speaking.  More posturing it seemed.  Pinching the bridge of his nose, LK exhaled impatiently.  "_Konrad, please.  Dawn, you too.  Akash here is obviously more than able enough to hide and distract our senses."_  He turned to the topic of his speech.  _"And you are aware what we are curious about.  Though, I admit unlike my two cohorts.."_  The s was hissed a scoche, a grin in only his eyes as they cut at dawn.  _"...I admit my curiousity in regards to this girl.  Perhaps....a relative?  Or a lover from your older days?"  _He will admit this was a gamble, but he had been looking rather...intently at the image of his own creation.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2009)

"What indeed?"  Dawn smiles a predatory smile.  "We are hunting something of a mystery, a mystery that lead us to the story of a 'ghost woman.'  And now to you of course."

She pauses and taps a finger on her lips considering the man, "to be honest I'd prefer to be out doing other things however I cannot abandon this quest.  So I need to know why you are here, and what your motivations are.  So _*confess*_."

The last word inflected somewhat differently, backed up with the power of domination.

Manipulate + Leadership:
7d10
7,7,8,5,4,4,3
(Heh, rolled d8's the first time, I'm a noob  )


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 18, 2009)

*The Black Magic Club*​
Pieter van Dorn silently watches Alphonse and Wulf for a moment after they've made their requests, coming to some unspoken decision. "Walk with me," he finally says, moving towards the door and out of the club.

As soon as you are out of earshot of any obvious listeners, he says, "To the best of my knowledge, the two events are unrelated. It is... quite possible that the Prince is attempting to divert attention from the Wilder affair by drawing notice, or perhaps fabricating, another concern." Van Dorn pauses, shrugs, and then quietly adds, "He does not normally act so directly, but...

"But Jonathan. He was... completely sane when last I spoke to him, and whatever drove him to the edge..." He trails off. "It could be that his recent meeting with Stephen Norton was more than his mind could handle, but Norton keeps his madness to himself." He considers it for a moment and then continues, "You will not find any surviving herd or retainers, I am afraid. He did not have many, and they were destroyed before the Blood Hunt was called." He thinks on it for a minute, and then adds, "Before the crime happened at all, as I recall."

*The River
*​
"A sister," Akash answers LK, passing over Konrad's louder questions. "Even the simulacrum of a memory is better than none at all."

His attention is (to his detriment) drawn again to Dawn when she begins to speak, and he blinks his eyes at her command, but is already speaking before he can attempt to stop himself. "My motivation? I would rather waste my nights by the river than endure my Lady's madness. The Week of Nightmares must have been as terrible as they say, because she did not come through it fully..." 

He falters for a split second and then finishes, on his own will, "Fully sane." His attention is still riveted on Dawn, and he seems, if anything, more intrigued. "I should destroy you for that." 



Ragormha said:


> (Ravnos???)



Oh, yes. Have fun!


----------



## Merodach (Nov 18, 2009)

Alphonse followed van Dorn out of the bar, passing by the blonde doll and giving her a fleeting look before stepping through the door. Once outside he stood in silence, taking in every word that left the Warlock's lips. What he said, and even more so what he implied, was startling to say the least.

"I cannot say that I suspect the Prince, though..." He hesitated for a moment. "I'm almost certain that there's deeper power at work in this matter, of someone with a much larger reach than someone like Wilder."

There was something deeply unsettling about van Dorn's words. Throughout the night Alphonse had been laboring under the impression that the frenzied Vampire was but the instrument of a much darker scheme that involved the slain Elders; what van Dorn proposed, however, hinted that things might be working inversely instead. Either way, he still believed that both matters were related, somehow. But...

"Are you trying to insinuate that Vitel might be using the destroyed Elders to... divert the clans' attention from the matters of the Blood hunt?" Frowning, Alphonse asked with a lowly voice. "Because, to be quite frank, I'm having trouble making sense of it.

"Why would a crazed Kindred's crimes be more important to a Prince than the deaths of three Elders?"

(("Crazed Kindred's Crimes", I dare you to say that three times. ))


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 18, 2009)

"I cannot say," Van Dorn replies, and then briefly laughs. "Bitter and paranoid, seeing shadows where they don't exist, I suppose you think. And perhaps that is the truth, but... more I cannot say. I will not give you conclusions that are not my own, even if I believe they hold merit." He pulls a piece of paper out of a pocket and writes down an address. "Jonathan was fine before he spoke to Stephen. He may have got a bit more than he bargained for, perhaps. If you truly wish to get to the bottom of this, you will have to speak with Steve yourself."

(Steve Norton has a mansion on the Virginia side of the Potomac.)


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2009)

Despite the threat, Dawn was actually somewhat relieved.  "I know you might not appreciate it but my actions probably saved your life."  She smiled politely expecting full well he won't like that as an excuse.

"Perhaps it will ease some of the offense to tell you we seek a diableriest that has been preying on unprepared vampires in the city.  And sadly our time to hunt runs preciously short."  She pauses to consider the man for a reaction.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 18, 2009)

"Alright, then." Alphonse received the piece of paper from van Dorn's hands, eying it for a moment, and adding, "You've certainly been more insightful than I could thank you for, Mr. van Dorn. I hope that this isn't the last time we meet."

Turning to Jackson and handing him over the paper with Norton's address, "I have to admit that you're far more interesting than I had foreseen." He admitted candidly with a nod.

"Have a good night." Nodding again in sign of farewell.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 18, 2009)

*The River*​
(You're not going to get much of a reaction. Ravnos are good at that sort of thing. )

Akash looks at you with some interest. "A diablerist? The Prince and his daughters would make for a good catch, but I'm not sure I would care for the odds." He seems to consider the possibility for a moment. "How goes your search?"

*The Club*​
"One thing, Mr. Yvers," Van Dorn says. "If you find him... whatever the Chantry has tasked you to do, do not forgot that Wilder could very well be innocent in all of this."


----------



## Merodach (Nov 18, 2009)

"To be perfectly honest, Mr. van Dorn, I'm starting to consider that might well be the case." Alphonse said almost in a whisper.

"Now, if you'll excuse me, the hour grows late. Perhaps too late." He added, turning to Jackson.

((What time is it In-Game anyway?))


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2009)

Medea said:


> *The River*​Akash looks at you with some interest. "A diablerist? The Prince and his daughters would make for a good catch, but I'm not sure I would care for the odds." He seems to consider the possibility for a moment. "How goes your search?"



"The Prince can take care of himself."  She smiles and adds derisively, "and though it would be truly tragic were one of his daughters would fall they tend to be well protected also."

"Apparently the search has stalled.  It was suggested we check out the story of a 'ghost woman' in the area.  I had expected perhaps it was some sort of trap to lure in the curious," she pauses to smile apologetically at Akash, "but anyone that had diablereized the people I seek would not fall for my crude abilities."

"If I might pry though, how did this 'ghost woman' come about?  I assumed it was some poor mortal you had crushed the mind of, but" she gestures futilely, "obviously not."

((The last statement may or may not be true, would she know about it?))


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 18, 2009)

@ Merodach, Oh, it's drawing close to dawn now. You don't really have the time to get out to Virginia right now, unless you're very sure you can crash at Stephen's place.

_________

And _oh_, that's a botch. Oh, unfortunate Ravnos vices.

"Crude abilities?" Akash smiles. "Perhaps it was simply a feint on my part; others have pulled such tricks. If you continue on this ill advised hunt, you'll be facing that much and worse. But your generation cannot be that high, and even a weak vampire can fall upon an unsuspecting elder."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2009)

Mentally Dawn narrowed her focus, the last bit was suspicious.  She forced a jovial expression though, "oh true, there are many master planners and manipulators out there, working layers within layers.  In fact I'm quite sure I'm caught already by one, one more wouldn't surprise many."

"But do not overplay your hand, what would you really know about preying on elders?  You've proven far too polite to even think of such atrocities."

((Manipulation + Subterfuge?  6 dice if you want to roll it.  I'd argue this qualifies as "persuasive" as well.))


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 18, 2009)

_"You are so open with something so precious you expose it to this dark world?"_  He looked genuinely surprised at Akash.  Impressed even.

LK tilted his head aside.  'Week of Nightmares?  I should know that...' ((int + occult? =956366)) He watches the exchange between the pair and sighs inwardly.  More posturing.  Lifting his head, he tapped his pointer finger against his lips, vaguely smiling.  'Least it's interesting..'  Eventually...  _"Your sister.  I am curious, but if you two really feel like flirting in this cliche macabre manner, can we atleast do it on the way to a lead?_"  He lifted his hands in mock defeat, then looked at Konrad for some backup.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 18, 2009)

"Atrocities?" Akash seems slightly surprised by the word. "One man's sin is another's holy act. _Thou shalt not suffer the elder of another clan to live..._ or some such nonsense. I don't follow it myself, but I know of those who do."

___

Yep, LK knows about the Week. Akash needs to roll Self Control whenever he speaks, lol.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 18, 2009)

"You mentioned seeking to avoid your sire earlier, he wouldn't be in town would he?"  Dawn continued her careful probing, one eye carefully to the sky worrying about the time.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 18, 2009)

"She is," Akash replies, watching Dawn thoughtfully. "I doubt she would be overly hospitable to servants of the Prince, but she would be a better source of answers than I."


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 19, 2009)

*Konrad​*
Konrad, had he had less self-control, would have his jaw hanging open. Dawn was doing an excellent job of herding the kid into telling her all she wanted to know, even at a slower pace. He gave an incremental shake of his head for LK's seeking look, and ignored his comments. 

_Shut up! _ Konrad nearly hissed. *"Let her do her work,"* he mouthed. 

Already, it was looking like Akash's sire was an excellent suspect. The thought of trying to get answers from an older, insane version of him was worrying. Especially with his voodoo. But, it was their best lead. 
It would, however, have to wait until tomorrow, it was getting too early to risk tramping across the city. 


(Aggy, its _Week of Nightmares_. Not Weekend. )


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 19, 2009)

((Ah is that when the Nagah and Technocracy took down the Ante?  Never knew what is was called.))

LK blanched visibly for just a moment, recalling It's awakening.  Pains of wanting to see it all, he mused.

As they spoke and he received no assistance, LK perked at a jogged memory, tapping his forehead lightly.  'Follow all leads to their end.'  He let them dialogue, taking a few steps away to view the area.  What she was doing was important, but we should be moving.  Not to mention he felt put out not being able to hear more about Akash's sister.

With a turn he looked at Konrad like he was speaking a foreign language.  Or like someone who didn't have their priorities straight.  'Order before art...what an annoying system.'  He mused, holding his tongue with an impish shrug in Konrad's direction.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2009)

Merodach said:


> "To be perfectly honest, Mr. van Dorn, I'm starting to consider that might well be the case." Alphonse said almost in a whisper.
> 
> "Now, if you'll excuse me, the hour grows late. Perhaps too late." He added, turning to Jackson.
> 
> ((What time is it In-Game anyway?))



"lets crash at my place, its close and i have every thing you could need" wulf says shrugging


----------



## Merodach (Nov 19, 2009)

Alphonse stared at Jackson for a moment, giving him this look of slight bemusement. "Really? You're offering me your Haven just like that? Wow..." He said as a smile crept up his face.

"That--that's strangely hospitable..." Turning to the club entrance for a moment, he let out with slight derision. "Although... You wouldn't happen to have a spare _lunch_, maybe?" He inquired.

"That would save me the trouble of having to go back inside and feed on a doll..."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 19, 2009)

Medea said:


> "She is," Akash replies, watching Dawn thoughtfully. "I doubt she would be overly hospitable to servants of the Prince, but she would be a better source of answers than I."



"I'm fairly used to people being inhospitable to me, one more will neither trouble nor surprise me."  Dawn says with a shrug.  "Still I am curious, if she is around I wouldn't mind meeting her.  The dawn approaches today though, do you know where she might be found tomorrow?"


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2009)

Merodach said:


> Alphonse stared at Jackson for a moment, giving him this look of slight bemusement. "Really? You're offering me your Haven just like that? Wow..." He said as a smile crept up his face.
> 
> "That--that's strangely hospitable..." Turning to the club entrance for a moment, he let out with slight derision. "Although... You wouldn't happen to have a spare _lunch_, maybe?" He inquired.
> 
> "That would save me the trouble of having to go back inside and feed on a doll..."



"my girls are very accommodating" wulf says grinning hanging his arm of Alphonse's shoulders 

"don't you worry Al, ill take care of you"


----------



## Merodach (Nov 19, 2009)

"Hhhmmm... Alright, then. I hope you have a guestroom, though, because I'm not sleeping on a couch."

Alphonse turned in the direction of the car. "We'd best be going." He said.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2009)

Merodach said:


> "Hhhmmm... Alright, then. I hope you have a guestroom, though, because I'm not sleeping on a couch."
> 
> Alphonse turned in the direction of the car. "We'd best be going." He said.



wulf grins like a little kid "Don't worry ill treat you right" 

as he walks toward his car Wulf takes out his cell and texts his herd telling them he is bringing home a guest


----------



## Merodach (Nov 19, 2009)

Following Jackson to his car, Alphonse was reminded that they needed to call the rest of the group before the night was over when he watched the Toreador take out his cell phone. In all honesty, he wasn't expecting anything useful to come out of their encounter with the girl, but, who knows?

After getting inside the car, he took out his own cell phone, dialing Dawn's number this time instead of Konrad's.

"Let's see how their trip to the Potomac went." He said to Jackson with a casual tone while waiting for Dawn to answer.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 19, 2009)

EvilMoogle said:


> "I'm fairly used to people being inhospitable to me, one more will neither trouble nor surprise me."  Dawn says with a shrug.  "Still I am curious, if she is around I wouldn't mind meeting her.  The dawn approaches today though, do you know where she might be found tomorrow?"



"I do," Akash replies, without elaboration. His eyes shift from Dawn to LK, to Konrad and to the silent Malkavians as he decides what more to say. "Come to this spot; if she wishes to speak with you, she will."

____________________

Okay. About time to call it a night, I think. You're welcome to post whatever you did before morning (which, in Dawn and Alphonse's case, may include a full conversation), and if you've got a herd, let's say you've got time to feed. Not much time, but a bit.

And yay, everyone can get experience now. Apparently that'll happen every morning. Refer to this to see what everything would cost, and if you're spending points, tell me on what (OOC thread or PM, I guess). How much you get depends on how much (and, in some cases, what exactly) you did. Not directly related to your post count, but there's obviously something of a correlation.


*Spoiler*: _The Breakdown_ 




*Merodach - 8* (2 + 4 for role playing +1 for use of resources +1 for the in game Ravnos mention)
*EvilMoogle - 8* (2 + 4 for role playing +1 for use of resources +1 for deviousness that I gave you earlier)
*Zen-aku - 7* (2 + 4 for role playing +1 for use of resources)
*Ragormha - 6* (2 + 4 for role playing)
*Agmaster - 5* (2 + 3 for role playing)
*Serp - 4* (2 + 2 for role playing)
*Vergil*_ (as I already told you)_* - 4* (2 + 2 for role playing) 
*Kunoichirule - 4* (2 + 2 for role playing)
*Orangefucker - 3* (2 + 1 for role playing)
*Nicodemus - 3* (2 + 1 for role playing)
*materpillar - 3 *(2 + 1 for role playing)
*Muk - 2
CTK - 2*


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 19, 2009)

Medea said:


> "I do," Akash replies, without elaboration. His eyes shift from Dawn to LK, to Konrad and to the silent Malkavians as he decides what more to say. "Come to this spot; if she wishes to speak with you, she will."



Dawn nods, "I will be here.  For now I think it is time for me to retire, I have no intention of working on my tan this morning."

Motioning to the others she starts across the bridge away from Akash.  Once out of earshot she checks her phone, a missed call from Alphonse, it figures.  Probably trying to save face after abandoning the group.

She called him back, "lost are we?  Wulf seemed a fair enough driver when I rode with him, I hope you aren't causing problems for the poor boy."  She sighed, numbers would help, and she doubted he was actually a traitor.  "Nonetheless we had an interesting encounter, a Ravnos clan.  Some of the things he said were suspicious.  He, or more likely his sire, may be the one we're looking for."

"If you want to make up for missing out tonight, meet us shortly after sundown at Kennedy Staduim, in Anacostia Park.  We'll make our plan from there."  Glancing at the others to make sure they were onboard as well she continued, "I don't suppose you found anything useful while you were about?"

-------

Once the call is over (or likely while they talk) Dawn will catch a cab back towards her home; assuming she has time she'll see if she can't get a drink from her herd (I can't for the life of me find the rules to roll for this).

After she has fed she'll retire to her sanctuary for the day, if time allows she'll update her personal notes of the night's activities.

((Mmm, experience.  Thinking about this now.))


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 19, 2009)

Keith watched as the Kindred disengaged from the girl-who-saw-but-did-not-see and her master. They began to set out across the bridge.

Keith grits his teeth. It's now or never. Once they're out of earshot, he might not be able to find them again. Perhaps with the eyes of chaos, but that could be weeks, or months, far too long. He hurriedly stepped towards the group, feeling the same invisible force tugging at him as he nears the running water.

"Hello!" he called out, praying on of them would hear him. "I saw you talking to the girl-who-saw-but-does-not see!" He stopped just short of the bridge, grinding his teeth in frustration. it would be so easy if it weren't for this ridiculous handicap. "My name is Keith. I believe our interests may coincide." he continued, loud enough so they could hear. "If you feel like we could be...mutually beneficial, seek me through the Kindred known as Anna Sophia."


----------



## Merodach (Nov 19, 2009)

"Oh, so I take it Konrad didn't tell you? I wonder why he would do that when you've been so forthcoming and trusting with all of us." Alphonse retorted, his voicing taking on a mockinly naïve tone.

"So you found a Ravnos. I did suspect that Chimerstry might be the cause behind our _'ghost'_,"--he snorted along the last word--"though I have to admit I'm a little surprised that one of those rats would still be alive, and sane, after all these years. They really are like cockroaches, those Gypsies. But in any case, if he has a live sire, that means that he's a neonate at best; nothing you couldn't have dealt with, I'd expect. But perhaps the sire is behind the slain Elders. When your kind has fallen from grace you hold on what glimmers of hope you can grasp for... You would know a thing or two about that, wouldn't you? _Falling from grace..._"

He knew very well that his taunting was bordering on insult, but Alphonse could barely hold himself; he was having too much fun with that call, and he could see to it that it worked to his advantage later on. Tremere were nothing if not cunning weavers of intrigue.

"But all that is besides the point. Wulf and I were doing more than just driving around." Alphonse clarified; his voice turning serious, he failed to notice that he had used Jackson's appellative for the first time in the whole night. "While you were dealing with the Ravnos we were digging around for information on... other possibilities, and we did come across some interesting things. You can hear all about them _tonight_, though...

"I just wanted to know how you did, and all in all, I'm glad I called _you_." He added. "Konrad's lack of knowledge on matters of the night would have made his explanation equally lacking. You're a much better source, being better informed."


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2009)

"who says you need a working Digestive system to get into a pissing match" wulf chuckles as he listens to Al's Conversation


----------



## Merodach (Nov 20, 2009)

"Heh! Something tells me we're going to get into a lot more than just a 'pissing match', she and I." Alphonse pointed out while putting his phone away.

"It's okay, though. She may pride herself on being underhanded and sycophantic to a fault, but unfortunately for her, _I_ know that." He smiled.

"But let's leave her for tonight. Right now all I want is blood and rest."


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2009)

Merodach said:


> "Heh! Something tells me we're going to get into a lot more than just a 'pissing match', she and I." Alphonse pointed out while putting his phone away.
> 
> "It's okay, though. She may pride herself on being underhanded and sycophantic to a fault, but unfortunately for her, _I_ know that." He smiled.
> 
> "But let's leave her for tonight. Right now all I want is blood and rest."



wulf grins and he drives, taking 20 minutes to get to to his club "The Wulf's Den" a Large building with a disco ball hanging off the top, with a neon wolf head howling above the entrance


----------



## Merodach (Nov 20, 2009)

"Wow, so you _do_ own a club, huh?" Alphonse said as he stepped out of the car, staring at the neon lights.

It all looked a little tacky to him, what with the pun name, the disco ball and the shining wolf head, but he wasn't about to point that out. Speaking poorly of a Vampire's Haven showed equally poor manners. Plus, he had to concede to its convenience for feeding.

"Looks nice." He added nonchalantly.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 20, 2009)

Merodach said:


> "Wow, so you _do_ own a club, huh?" Alphonse said as he stepped out of the car, staring at the neon lights.
> 
> It all looked a little tacky to him, what with the pun name, the disco ball and the shining wolf head, but he wasn't about to point that out. Speaking poorly of a Vampire's Haven showed equally poor manners. Plus, he had to concede to its convenience for feeding.
> 
> "Looks nice." He added nonchalantly.



"doesn't it? wulf says with a grin as he goes in through the front door

"Daddy's Home!" wulf says as he swings the 2 front doors open, and bellows expecting his Herd [Sharon, Jade and Catalina] and ghoul [Roscoe] to meet him


----------



## Merodach (Nov 20, 2009)

Alphonse followed Wulf inside the club, staring around casually as he did. "Okay..." He muttered to himself. It had been quite a while since he'd had to spend the day in someone else's Haven, but he still remembered the protocol.

_Be polite... just be polite... and don't talk trash of the herd..._ The Magus repeated in the back of his mind while waiting for the humans to show up.


----------



## Ragormha (Nov 21, 2009)

*Konrad​*
*(this is mostly fluff, if you're interest in Konrad it could be cool, but there's almost zero story impact)​*
After everyone had broken up, Konrad was left hanging. More or less. He didn't really understand much of what was going on, but they'd be back the next night for answers. He called a cab and asked to be taken home in all due haste. The next night would bring more...interest. 

****​*
As the cab rolled up to his Haven, Konrad let out a sigh. The house was large, sturdy and had a raw, simple elegance. It was inthe right sort of "good neighborhood" where everyone kept to themselves. Some people worked night-shifts, and so would be coming back even later than he. Others would still be in bed, sleeping off a long days work. 

Well chosen. Not by Konrad though. He paused as he placed a hand on the dark, solid wood of the door. Feeling the smooth, clean texture as he ran his hand in a little circle. 

It was a surprisingly human motion. 

Konrad fished his key out his wallet and turned it, the lock releasing with a loud _snap_ and opened the door. He could have buzzed one of his -and by 'his' that was, the humans who had been allocated to serve him- companions to let him in, but there were some things he liked to do for himself.  

Konrad exerted little effort as he pulled the door out smoothly. To his preternatural senses he could hear the sound of all the little well-lubricated joints moving, feel the weights shifting. A human would find the door unnaturally heavy, almost too much so to open. Indeed, the girls had to open it with both hands. That was because the 'wood' was a facade. It was doubly-reinforced (metal perhaps) and expertly crafted with a traditional look.  

So Konrad had been told even he'd have trouble bashing it in. He had his doubts, certainly, most normal doors dissolved in a cloud of splinter and detritus when he so wished. Not that he should have the need to try it out. It was his home, his "Haven" his sire called it. Even by the limited laws of vampires, it was apparently sacred.

As he opened into a corridor, Konrad looked around. Barely noticing the sound of bolts and joints clicking into place behind him as the door locked itself. The inside of the house was plain Hardwood floors, simple but well-made furniture and trappings, cream and navy colour scheme.  It was intended that Konrad would add his own decorations as desired, but he'd only added a touch here and there. His eyes glazed as he walked. 

He'd given up his intention of turning the study into a mini-gym. It was nearly impossible for him to let loose on a bag without it bursting after a few solid hits, and pushing weights had become so meaningless it was laughable. Everything else aside, he didn't seem to be losing strength. At all. He hadn't been to the gym in two months, and yet if anything he'd become _stronger._

It was hard to fight a wave of depression, a deep feeling of something been taken; torn from him never to return. For more than a decade he'd lived by a strict regime of improvement. Eat right, exercise hard, push yourself to become better, win the gold, move up to the next league. Rinse and repeat, increase intensity. 

Now he didn't even to exercise. He was more lost by the day, and as for 'eating right...'

Opening the stainless steel fridge revealed what _that _meant for him. About a dozen or so plasma bags full of blood lay neatly stacked on a shelf, marked with a black marker "O+" with a brief summary of details going from gender and date of birth, to things he'd never expected necessary (such as German/English, blond, green eyed, lawyer).

Shaking his head, Konrad shut the door. Hardly noticing the change in temperature. He wasn't hungry. Well, most of him wasn't. In the back of head, in the center of his chest, _something _raged against him. Wanting to go out into the street, jump the next person he saw and tear them limb-from-limb as it drank them dry. With a shudder Konrad pushed _it_ away. 

Another part of Vampire life, _"The Beast" _his sire called it. Part of every vamp. Every vamp ever. No escaping it, no mastering it, only fighting with it forever. Sometimes, it won. 

Snapping him out of his reverie, Konrad heard footsteps, with reflexes long honed by training he spun, almost faster than the eye could follow. The girl who walked around the corner regarded him with a mix of surprise and familiarity. 

Alice Zeiss was an odd choice for the sort who you'd expect to keep  the company of vampires, even one such as Konrad. Sunny as anything she was tall and slim with wheaten hair, bright clear green eyes and a light honey complexion. She studied Law, and was a couple of years off graduation. 

Why? She seemed well off...but maybe she needed the money (_was_ she paid??), maybe she liked the thrill. Maybe she wanted to die. Maybe it was the sense of discovery.  Either way, the night had her. Now and forever. If Konrad turned her away, and his sire didn't care for another member of his herd, she'd probably never be found. 

Once again he forced dark thoughts away and smiled at the girl. She smiled back awkwardly and adjusted her pale blue robe, perhaps unsettled by the silence?

"I'm back," he stated in typical blunt fashion.

"It's late...Are you hungry?" She asked in similar fashion. Twisting her neck a little. "It's been a couple of days...you can do it again."  

Once, there was a time when Konrad would have been pleased to have the attention of such a woman. But, even as he looked on her, there was no glimmer of life deep in his body. An appreciation of her, she was pretty afterall, and there was _a_ hunger. But it all served to remind him of how little humanity was left in Konrad Bluechapel. 

"No probs.  I'll have a drink first." He answered as he pulled two of the blood bags out and a tall, thick glass, spilling the contents inside. 

Inside, he growled. Maybe, he was hungry after all. Alice busied herself in one of the cupboards, taking a handful of vitamins, and taking a class of water for herself.

The taste of cold, sterile blood was hardly what Konrad could call pleasant. But, at the same time...once he started, he rarely paused or stopped until the container was drained dry. 

He shivered, and there was a clink as Alice set down her glass. She looked at him, "here?" 

"The lounge."

She nodded and without pausing Konrad hoisted her up and carried her the short distance, setting himself down the dark blue -almost black- suite. His hands shook as he pulled her collar to one side and let his fangs out to their full feeding length. He could -or imagined he could- see the blood flowing through her veins, hear the deep vital beat of her heart. 

Without further delay, he bit, sculpting his lips to mold around the new wound as he drank. She sighed and trembled under his grasp.

To him, it seemed the moments of ecstasy stretched long. Perhaps it was one of the only pleasures left to him, but it was more intense than anything he'd felt as a human.

But he was full soon enough. Perhaps _too_ soon for his liking. As he broke contact he ran his tongue over the punctures, and it carried the last traces of blood with it as it sealed the wounds.

Alice rocked unsteadily to her feet. Still shaking a bit. 

"I can carry you. It's no trouble," Konrad suggested as he stood.

"I...I'll....I'll be alright," the blond girl stammered. "It takes a bit to get used too."

Konrad nodded again and bid her goodnight as he walked through the lounge, to his 'bedroom.' Without pause he walked past the bed and into a deep closet, pushing open the false "bottom" revealed a heavy metal door with a keyboard.

Konrad typed in his password and stepped down. 

Some vampires, those with more extensive means, adopted extensive catacombs, and had guards galore. Konrad made do with what he had been _given._

It was only about a dozen steps down. The inside was all cool reinforced concrete, well-lit, with only the floors paying even a nod to aesthetics with the same polished hardwood.

It was all one room, his deep bed, a secondary bar fridge (stocked with a handful of blood bags) on the walls hung a variety of weapons. A veritable armory as it were. His sire had made clear why he had been called, he was an attack dog, muscle, and a way to extend influence. While he seemed to have genuine interest in his "progeny" Konrad was still supposed to serve a purpose, and it was important he had the skills and equipment to do that. 

On the left wall was the CQC, half a dozen knives of different stripe, some brass knuckles, a baton, and -surprisingly- two honest-to-god _swords_. Konrad was capable with them all.

On the right, and in a more limited range, was the firearms. A heavy pump-action shotgun, a rifle, and two handguns.  Below each was a range of ammo. Konrad wasn't so good with them; he was getting training weekly, but he'd never had cause to use them yet.

Lastly, there was a low bookshelf. _Required reading_ Konrad grimaced. He'd never been an academic. Even in unlife it held little allure. 

Some of it was sensible, reports and papers on Vampire or "Kindred" affairs, customs, laws...things he had to know and could get punished for. A couple of papers by some Malkav called Netchurch. Some books on human anatomy, some technical manuals on the weapons. 

Other stuff was less so. Books on philosophy and literature, and abstract stuff. Near the top was a collection of lighter handbooks by Nietzsche and Sartre. Whoever the hell they were.  

Still...still...some reading could be done. Maybe, he could finally start to get this vampire stuff sorted out.

With a frown, Konrad took one of the books from the pile he labeled sensible.


----------



## Rhaella (Nov 27, 2009)

Okay. So the morning has come and gone. I assume you've all passed the day in the safety of your havens (except for Alphonse, who spent it with Wulf). The sun has set again, so you all start waking up.

Remember, *Dawn said to meet shortly after sundown at Kennedy Stadium, in Anacostia Park.* Whether all of you choose to do this (Wulf and Al?) is up to you, of course.

Everyone's down one blood point from where they were before. For some of you (EvilMoogle), that's going to be a bit problematic very, very soon, so you might want to feed before starting the night off. For everyone who has access to a herd, you can feel free to just roleplay that yourself. Otherwise, if you need to go hunting, we'll work that out.

Also, Raghorma - Konrad's willpower roll succeeded, so no worries about nightmares tonight.


----------



## Merodach (Nov 28, 2009)

((I'm just going to post this now because I won't be able to post again until Monday at least --moving sucks >_<!-- so I'm going to take a few liberties with Wulf's Haven and more specifically, his herd. I hope that's okay, since I was supposed to feed on one of them anyway))

Alphonse's eyes opened slowly and were fixated on the darkness looming above his head. The room Wulf had offered him was completely isolated from any outside sources of light or sound--both natural and otherwise--and, lacking the traits of a Gangrel, it was to be expected that he wouldn't be able to see much of anything in this kind of gloom.

He stood up, feeling his way to a light switch through the wall, and turned the lights on. Blinking away for a few moments in reaction to the snapping change in lighting, the Magus tidied himself up, stretching for a moment and then falling back to the edge of the bed he'd been resting on during the day.

Sitting, he reached down to the floor for his shoes and put them on, and then proceeded to stand up once again, making his way to a chair where he had put his raincoat before preparing for slumber. He put it on and moved toward the bedroom door, unlocking it and stepping outside.

Moving through corridors and stepping through a few more doors, Alphonse found himself back in the main area of the club. Even though the sun had fallen already, it was still too early in the night for nightlife to truly spur around the city, so the club was predictably empty and, he presumed, closed.

Sounds, however, reached his ears. He closed his eyes and concentrated, dissecting the sounds one at a time. Footsteps at first, from high heels, then the clinking of glass, and running water through an open faucet.

Turning toward the source of the sound, his eyes found a young woman standing behind the bar, washing a few leftover shot glasses from the night before.

"Girl," he called out to her demurely. "Where is your master?"

The girl raised her eyes from the glasses and let them wander straight into Alphonse's. Her hands quivered while holding a glass, prompting her to quickly put it on the counter, not to break it. She then steadied herself and with a humble voice addressed the Vampire's question.

"I... I'm afraid I do not know... Sir. He might still be slumbering...?"

Alphonse smiled. He could almost smell her fear. It was enticing. Where he that kind of a Vampire he would've taken her by now, but bluntness wasn't of his liking. He liked to play. He liked to play a lot.

"Oh, please... *relax.*" He started with a simple command, and immediately took notice of her body losing tension. 

"*You don't need to be afraid of me,*" he added, his voice growing soft and charming, and slowly pulling the woman into a mesmeric lull. "*Everything is going to be alright. You are going to be fine and no harm shall come to you as long as you're by my side...*

"*Come.*"

Slowly, the girl made her way around the bar and walked over to Alphonse, all the while their stares remained connected to one another. She was now fully under his thrall, completely overtaken by his influence without hope of finding freedom of her own volition.

"*Have a seat,*" he invited her, and she followed, moving to a stool next to him and letting her body rest on it. He leaned close to her as she did and just before moving to her neck, he whispered:

"*Now let yourself go. Forget about the pain, it's just momentary. The pleasure, however, will last a while.*"

And then, the Kiss. His fangs punctured her skin like swords piercing soft silk, and then the blood began flowing in causing his eyes to turn blood-red momentarily. He could sense the ecstasy in her body as he drank, subdued as it was by his powerful lull, and wondered if he'd be able to feel that himself without falling prey to a fellow Kindred.

After no more than four seconds her skin and his fangs parted and the latter retracted. He licked the wounds shut, cleaning any traces of blood in the process, and then drove his stare back into hers, now almost blank.

"Now dear... have some rest... *Sleep.*" Alphonse commanded her coldly, her body falling limp into his arms.

He carried her to a couch and gently placed her on it so she could rest. It would take her a while to wake up, but by then he and Wulf would likely be long gone.

((Al's blood pool = [8/13(10th Gen) - 1(day)] + 4(Feeding) = 11/13))


----------



## Kuno (Nov 28, 2009)

Feline eyes fluttered open as the last vestiges of the day disappeared and the night once again took over.  A quick stretch and Serena began to move about.  ‘Food first.  Information second.’ She thought to herself, remembering what had happened the night before.  

Placing a hand on the worn gold knob of the cheap door she sighed.  ‘I really need to find a different place…’ the thought echoed through her mind as the door shut softly behind her.  Serena took in the cheap hotel and the handful of cars littering the parking lot.  She really couldn’t complain, the hotel was owned by a kindred and run by those they trusted.  The tackiness only used to hide the true fact of what went on behind the walls of the old building.

With a shake of her dark hair, Serena moved toward her pride and joy.  Her hand moved over the cold smooth metal of the cars hood and side panel before resting on the handle.  ‘At least I still have one enjoyment.’ she smiled at the thought before slipping into the familiar interior of her car.  A quick flip of her fingers with the key and the big engine roared to life.  Serena’s smile grew wider as she backed out of her spot and headed for the road.  That car always gave her a thrill.

It wasn’t long before Serena arrived at the small complex.  It was no more than four apartments situated at the back of a wooded lot.  A place that made Serena feel as if she was home.  She had fallen in love with the place the first time her eyes fell on this little piece of heaven.  Serena had decided then that she would sell her own home and put an offer on this little beauty.  

With a sigh, Serena ran her fingers through her hair and preceded forward.  The house was  not why she was her this evening.  The apartments were, or rather those that resided within it’s walls.  She moved forward on silent feet before arriving at the red brick façade of the house.  She took in the four names listed next to an apartment number and buzzer.  The second name she disregarded entirely, Serena had no interest in that girl, didn’t like her from the moment she saw her.  Her feline eyes fell to Jason’s name and she smiled softly before hitting the buzzer.  

It only took a moment before the door clicked letting her know it was open, it was if the man instinctively knew it was her.  Opening the door quickly she almost ran up the stairs, the hunger and the animal within trying to take control.  

Jason’s door stood slightly open as she moved inside her eyes taking in the sight before her.  He was sitting on the couch, with only the soft light of a nearby lamp to light the interior.  He wore no shirt as he smiled softly at her.  Her fangs grew in response to the vision and she rushed forward.  She straddled his lap and laid her lips gently on his neck as he put his arms around her.  Serena paused for a moment feeling his heart thud in his chest before opening wider and biting.  

A groan escaped both of them as they entered their own form of ecstasy.  Serena drank her fill as his arms tightened around her.  She knew she was at the limit, too soon it always seemed to come and each time it was harder and harder to stop.  With another soft groan she broke the bite, letting her tongue stroke the skin on his neck a few times before she pulled away.  Their eyes met only for a moment before Serena was gone leaving the man to fall soundly asleep on the couch.

Heading for her car once more she pulled her phone from her pocket.  Serena looked at it as she walked, her hand moving absently to wipe her mouth and she hit a button.  “Kennedy Stadium, in Anacostia Park.” Serena mumbled before sliding into her car once more.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Nov 28, 2009)

Rhaella said:


> Okay. So the morning has come and gone. I assume you've all passed the day in the safety of your havens (except for Alphonse, who spent it with Wulf). The sun has set again, so you all start waking up.
> 
> Remember, *Dawn said to meet shortly after sundown at Kennedy Stadium, in Anacostia Park.* Whether all of you choose to do this (Wulf and Al?) is up to you, of course.



((Did plan on feeding before sleeping as I said in my last post, I'll detail that now.))

Once finishing her "conversation" with Alphonse Dawn hung up her phone but didn't put it away.  Ignoring the cab driver's attempts at small talk she started texting to some of her "special friends" to see who was still up at this late hour.  Ironically they fanncied themselves "creatures of the night" so it didn't take long to find one that was available to meet her at a club near her haven.

After paying the cab she slipped into the club.  Hunger and impatience gnawed at her as she noted the approaching sunrise, but she forced it down.  She had appearances to maintain even if she didn't have time for a full performance this night.  She ordered a drink, a mere prop of course, and slipped off to a darkened corner to observe and wait.

She didn't have to wait long, she had fed on this particular vessel before, he knew the pleasure of the kiss and though he did not remember the details the pleasure remained.  And so he shortly entered the club.

An awkward youth, even by the standards of mortal ken.  Dressed in black he fit the club well enough, though he had an intangible discomfort even as sparse a crowd as remained.  He looked around for Dawn, missing her at first in the shadowy corners.  She let him look with some amusement.  His own personal hunt would seem more fulfilling with a touch of difficulty.  Still the club was far from crowded and he spotted her on his second scan.

He approached, eagerness radiating almost palpable in the air.  "You called, mistress, and I answered!"  As he drew near to the table his details came more into view.  Already pale skin powered with white makeup, black lines penciled in about his eyes.

She smiled at the whole absurdity of it all, if only he knew the truth.  What a fine sense of humor the world must have.  She spoke softly, a hushed tone with a hint of seduction in it, "yes how fortunate you were still up."  She dropped a finger into her drink stirring it gently as she spoke, "I find myself having _needs_ that only you can fulfill.

The young man swallowed, and made ready to speak, no doubt some dark diatribe he had spent the trip working on.  While she enjoyed the game she was in no mood for it tonight.  She waved him to silence and smiled seductively at him, "no, there need be no more words between us.  Let us slip out while the night remains."  He was suitably stunned and needed little encouragement to leave with her.

They slipped out to the alley next to the club, Dawn making a show of running her hands across the young man's body.  Once sufficiently in the shadows she nibbled on his neck fighting off the primal urge to tear him open and feast.  "Close your eyes," she whispered.  Once he had done so she bared her fangs and bit.

The beast roared within her again, shouting at her to drink the man dry but she forced it to the back of her mind again.  She _would not_ be a slave within her own body.  She drank somewhat quicker than she would have liked, the morning already dangerously close, but she took care to leave him enough of his own blood that he would not be harmed.  He was useful in his own way after all.

Once fed she slipped quietly back into the club.  "My friend seems to have had too much to drink and needs a ride, see that he gets home, won't you?"  She left sufficient tip to ensure the bartender's cooperation and a smooth cab ride.

Feeding taken care of, at least as much as it could with the time remaining, she quickly slipped home.  The doorman gave a welcome as she entered the lobby, politely avoiding mention of her late return.  She considered, not for the first time, that the man may make a useful ghoul but only smiled in response and briskly headed inside.

Heading up to her floor she entered cautiously, taking note that nothing was out of place.  Her condo was sparsely furnished, the decorations neat and precise hinting at an eastern theme but nothing overt.  She walked over to the security system and punched in a quick code disabling the alarms.  A second button set it for "daytime" mode, securing the doors and windows.  A curious side-effect was that the windows darkened to black, the "smart windows" blocking nearly any light.

Already feeling drained from the day she made her way down the hall, rather than head to the bedroom she touched an unobtrusive spot on the wall.  A moment later the paneling slipped away allowing her entry to a small room.

She entered and closed the heavy door behind her and sighed a weary sigh.  She was safe for the moment, perhaps the only moment she'd truly feel safe this day.

She readied herself for the day's sleep reflecting on the day.  While they hadn't made as much progress as she had wanted to, she had to admit there was some good movement.  She just wondered if tomorrow would be as obvious a trap as it could easily be.  Somewhat futile she wondered if she would escape the other less obvious traps others were laying against her.

Lastly she considered her new, somewhat unwilling companions.  They were a mixed bunch for sure, still the Prince commanded she work with them and she dared not go against that.  Just before she drifted off she pondered sending messages to the others again.  Alphonse had apparently already corrupted Wulf, he may well be working on the others.  But showing suspicion would only be a sign of weakness, and Alphonse already had ample tools to use against her.

She slept soundly through the day, waking somewhat reluctantly after the sun set once more.  She glanced at the security system to make sure all was well then emerged from her hiding spot within her home.

She made herself ready for the day taking care in her appearance as much as she could, referring to pictures from her phone to make sure all was well.  Idly she wondered how Lasombra in the past managed.  As she worked she considered the merits of arriving late vs. early.  Late would give her time to feed again, to make sure the night would not deprive her of a meal, but it would also potentially give her rivals a chance to disrupt the group.

With a sigh she opted for the sure route, locking up her apartment and hailing a cab to meet with the others.


----------



## Ragormha (Dec 1, 2009)

*Konrad​*_
(Another long one, what can I say, I like fluff. 
Basically, Konrad has changed his clothes, armed himself, sent Dawn a message and is en route to the stadium)_

The night fell, and Konrad awakened. The nightmares retreated and evaporated like mist in the sun, and he felt his cold body slide out of sleep smoothly. 

_Wow, talk about a lousy vampire_ Konrad thought, not for the first time, as he climbed out of his bed. Vampires were probably supposed to swim up out of the earth when the moon was high, or maybe sleep in a coffin. Eying his own cotton and silk adorned bed -black and navy blue for a conservative change- Konrad felt a little awkward. 

Hell, more than once he had woken up by accident during the day time. He'd probably be up before the others as it was. But a quick check at his clock confirmed the hour.

Still wearing just a heavy pair of silky boxers, Konrad fished in his fridge for a bag of blood and drained it dry. It wasn't from Alice, not this one, even as he tasted the cold slimy solution he knew. He didn't know _how_ he did, but this one was from Milly, the second girl of his little entourage.

Despite having three completely willing humans -"kine"- he resisted the urge to feed from them regularly and directly. They enjoyed it, maybe they _loved _it, but Konrad felt less and less human every time he bit down and drank warm blood. 

Before he mounted the stares, Konrad took one of the heavier knives -a long heavy number designed for CQC- off the rack and reached for the smaller of the two handguns. A compact and blocky black weapon that gave a sharp click as he loaded a clip and took another. 

Then he ascended the stairs, stepping into the hushed light of his room. Dim  for human eyes, for him it was more than enough, the door was still closed as snugly as it had been when he entered. Say whatever you will, his herd had been chosen well for their discretion.  

Setting down his knife, pistol and spare clip on a set of drawers, Konrad began the start of his all important dressing routine. A light spritz of cologne -a dry autumn scent- and took a moment to consider his reflection in the full-length mirror mounted in his wardrobe. 

"Guess that was wrong too" he said lightly to his reflection. Konrad wasn't a tall man, above average _perhaps_, but he had the heaviness of well developed muscle. The best words to describe him were hard and defined. In life a rigorous routine of exercise had steadily burned the fat off his body and replaced it with the solid cut of muscle, his Embrace had just jacked the process up. 

With a sigh Konrad skipped over his shaving tools -completely unnecessary for years now- and ran a hand through his sandy crew cut. _Well, at least I save money on haircuts_ he thought grimly as he pulled out a collection of clothing.

Physically he'd been locked in place for three years, save for if he was mutilated (temporary in any case, to which he could regenerate) he would awake exactly as he had been when he fell asleep, that night.  

In quick succession he donned a pair of navy jeans, a black leather belt with a buckle shaped like a fist, a tight black tee with blue faux-paint splashes and then a knee-length black trench coat, which he left hanging open, _A little dark, but stylish all the same,_ Konrad considered with a shrug. 

Finally he pushed his sheathed knife in behind his belt so it rested snugly in the small of his back, and stuffed his pistol in the deep pockets of the coat. With a shrug to fit he considered himself again. To his eyes, the look was solid, even if someone knew he was armed they'd have to be damn sharp to catch him out. 

Then came the fingerless black leather gloves and the boots to complete the look. He decided on a more stylish look -for tonight- pretty much for the sole reason as it concealed his weapons very well, and hey, who knows what was just around the corner? Finally, Konrad retrieved his wallet and phone, and called a cab as he made his way out.

Upstairs he could hear Alice -probably- tending to things, but he had no need to approach the girl, and he was on important business all the same.

He waited silently at the door for his cab, and thought. 

This was the life he'd live. His life. Nothing was really _his_ though. The weapons were gifts, tools of the trade, the clothes were bought with money his sire had set up in a weekly income. His house was a gift as well; organised, built and payed for with only a few words from Konrad. Even as he thumbed through a wallet that was fat with cash, Konrad shook his head sadly. Just another gift. 

The funny thing was, his sire didn't seem to even care that he gave Konrad so much money. Maybe, if you lived forever, such things just had no value anymore? Maybe it was just so damn easy to get.

With a dismissive grunt Konrad stood. _What the hell. No use being an angsty bitch about it all. I may as well be the best goddamn vampire I can.  _ 

As the cab pulled up, Konrad took the front seat.  

"Kennedy Stadium, Anacostia Park," Konrad said crisply as he reached for his phone and punched in a message. 

Dawn. I'm on my way to the stadium. Give me a bell if anything goes down before I come up. See you shortly.
Love, Konrad.  

Konrad giggled to himself in childlike glee at his last words. 

He didn't know why Jackson and Al didn't trust her, they'd told him to be aware, that she was hiding something. Then again, like Jackson as much as he did, Konrad had seen Dawn in action and she definitely seemed one of the most competent of the group. Then again, so did Al and Wulf.  It seemed prudent to hedge his bets.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 1, 2009)

Assuming this is the next day.  LK will simply go to his 'haven', aka just an apartment's basement floor.  It is actually in disarray, with the windows blocked over with brick and paintings of differing seasons for each of the 3 windows.  There are other details, but hey...noone's here with him, no reason to spill. 

He looked at his phone again.  _"Perhaps she's curious."_  He mumbled with the heavy accent of someone who had forgot what words sound like. He texted a number that was not saved, detailing bits of what he saw last nite. Not that he was even sure when she would look at it. Oh well, least it hadn't told him the number was out of service. Ug, that was annoying when she did that.

Dusk will fall and he will go visit the theatre.  He called off while this hunt is on, but hey...appearances to make.  Before going he ponders self defense.  Tapping his chin he wonders how cliche an overly heavy trench would be.  'Then again, it's cold.  Then again, I'm dead.  Ah well, just a bit of protection.  The coat would do fine.' 

Arriving at the theater, he makes nice with the meat.  Certain people he even enjoys speaking to.  These people had desire, but only 2 or 3 of them had actual talent.  He will seduce (man+sub = 3669) one of the hangers on, who are just trying to be 'cool'.  Gender doesn't matter, after all...does the gender of a cow matter to a person?  After finishing feeding (his beast may scream to feed more, but there is a calm sense of understanding between the two aspects of bigger and better things to go to *vampblood!* >.>. . .unlike some of these crazy kin), he will text Dawn 
*Spoiler*: __ 



_"Knock knock, Dusk's antithesis.  I am en route, are you all dead yet?"_


, while making his way there via the metro.  Staring out at the passing landscape, he smiles a bit at the taggings.  _"Ah, DC.  Truly you are beautiful in ways we do not always understand."_  His accent was gone.  Appearance and all that jazz.


----------

